# [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) SSD Beschleunigung FTW



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2009)

_
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Inhalt* (klickbar)

*Der Gedanke, die Bestellung und der Zusammenbau*
 - Das Gehäuse 
 - Der Shuriken
 - Das Board
 - Der Defekt
 - Das Netzteil und die HDD
 - Das Problem Laufwerksblende
 - Der Einbau


*Hindernisse, Benchmarks und ein Fazit*
- Lüftersteuerung 
- BIOS-Update 
- Umbau des Netzteillüfters 
- Eine andere CPU 
- Temperaturen und Benchmark FarCry
- Temperaturen bei Prime Orthos
- 3DMark 2003 und Aquamark 
- DVD Wiedergabe 
- Leistungsaufnahme des Systems 
- BIOS und OC-Möglichkeiten 
- Fazit 
- …noch’n paar Bilder  
- YouTube Videos (PC-Q07)  

*Ein kleines Update*
- Füße für das kleine Schwarze 
- SSD, 2GB RAM und Windows 7

 *Erfahrung anderer User mit dem PC-Q07
*
*ITM-Hummel:* Display in der Gehäusefront (mit Bilder)
*RobPayne: *Scythe Big Shuriken mit normalen 120er Lüfter (mit Bilder)
*ITM-Hummel:* Einbau einer  HIS 4770 iCooler III (mit Bilder)
*Mattei:* Bessere Alternative zur Anbringung der Laufwerksblende (mit Bilderlink)
*ITM-Hummel:* Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung für die CPU im Q07 (mit Bilder)
*ITM-Hummel:* Einbau einer HD 5750 (mit Bilder)
*martma:* Wasserkühlung mit Sichtfenster in der Front (mit Bilderlink)
*martma: *Teil 2 (mit Aquamark) und mehr Bilder
*das punkt:* Liste mit passenden Grafikkarten
*Der Gedanke, die Bestellung und der Zusammenbau* 

Hallo, ich möchte auf dieser Seite gerne den Zusammenbau eines richtig schnuckligen, aber dennoch leistungsstarken Rechners zeigen. Die Grundidee entstand, als ich mir den Rechner meiner Freundin anguckte und feststellte, dass er optisch so gar nicht zum Rest der Wohnung passte und einfach nur langsam ist. Es ist ein Fujitsu/Siemens Rechner mit Pentium 4 mit 2,5GHz und von mir schon von 256 auf 768 erweiterten Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher. Das optische Bild wurde noch kontrastreicher, als ich ihr eine in schwarz gehaltene Tastatur und Maus von Logitech schenkte und sie, wenig später, sich das *Soundsystem Z Cinema 2.1* von selbiger Firma kaufte. Also suchte ich nach etwas geeignetem, dass gut zu dem Rest passt. Klein sollte er sein, erweiterbar, für Multimediaanwendungen leistungsstark und gut aussehen sollte er auch noch. Ich habe mir kleine Gehäuse von Silverstone, Lancool und Lian Li angeschaut und fand den gebürsteten Aluminium-Look sehr schön. In engerer Wahl fielen das *K7 von Lancool*, das *PC-A05 von Lian Li* (ein Danke an *Digger*) und das *SST-SG03 von Silverstone* (hier wandert der Blick zu *PCGH_Oliver*). Doch als ich das *PC-Q07 von Lian Li* entdeckte stand der Sieger fest. Ein Minitürmchen im ITX-Format in dem „normale“ Komponenten passen – das soll es sein. Somit konnte ich ein normales Netzteil sowie einen handelsüblichen DVD-Brenner verwenden. Die Suche nach einem passenden ITX-Board hat nicht lange gedauert. Das *Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi* hatte alles, was das Herz begehrt und ich konnte sogar zwischen vielen Sockel 775 Prozessoren wählen und kann später eventuell aufrüsten. Somit waren die wichtigsten Dinge geklärt und es konnte ans Feintuning gehen. Schnell standen auch die restlichen Komponenten fest. Ein günstiges, aber leises *be quiet! Pure Power mit 300 Watt* sollte mehr als reichen. Als CPU wählte ich den günstigen und für normale Anwendungen vollkommen ausreichenden *Dual Core E5200* mit 2,5 GHz und als Arbeitsspeicher den *OCZ Value als 2 GiByte Riegel*. Bei der CPU-Kühlerfrage kam für mich eigentlich nur der Scythe Shuriken in Betracht. Er kühlt gut und leise, wenn man nicht gerade einen hitzigen QuadCore drunter legt! Als Brenner dachte ich an den *LG GH22NS30*, da ich mit ihm gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Um die Plastikfront zu verbergen, bestellte ich gleich noch die *Laufwerksblende von Lian Li* mit. Als Festplatte sollte die leise und schnelle *Samsung HD322HJ SpinPoint F1* herhalten. Zuletzt habe ich noch rote Flexlights und rote Kaltkathoden von Sharkoon mit in den Warenkorb gepackt – man weiß ja nie! 
Gesagt, getan und bestellt.

1 x *ZOTAC GeForce 9300-ITX* S775 Mini-ITX 111,83 €
1 x *Intel Dual Core E5200* 2.50GHz 55,17 €
1 x *2048MB OCZ Value Series* 800MHz CL5 18,89 €
1 x *320GB Samsung HD322HJ SpinPoint F1* 16MB SATA2 40,01 €
1 x *be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L6-UA-300W* 80plus 37,61 €
1 x *LG GH22NS30* SATA black Retail 25,00 €
1 x *Lian Li Panel C-02B* 9,61 €
1 x *Lian Li PC-Q07* 58,90
1 x *Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken* Rev.B 24.90 €
1 x *FlexLight Professional* - 15 LEDs - fire red 8,90 €

Macht zusammen: *390,82 € ohne Versand*

Keine Woche und es waren alle Teile vor Ort. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Gehäuse* 

Das Gehäuse habe ich mir gleich einmal näher angeguckt. Es ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet und sehr leicht. Selbst von hinten sieht es sehr schön aus, wie ich finde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Der Shuriken* 

Den Scythe Shuriken kannte ich schon, da ich ihn beim Rechner meines Vaters verbaut hatte. Der Kleine sieht auch aus der Nähe sehr schick aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Das Board* 

Das Board ist wirklich sehr klein. Wenn man es in der Hand hält, wird einem erst so richtig bewusst, wie klein es ist – wow! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Der Defekt* 

Und da sind wir gleich bei einem Problem. Beim Testlauf tat sich gar nichts. Noch nicht einmal der Lüfter vom Shuriken sprang an. Ich überprüfte alles noch mal und wechselte RAM, CPU und Netzteil aus, doch leider ohne Erfolg. Also konnte es nur noch das Motherboard sein. Als ich es wieder einpackte, fiel mir auch gleich ein kleines Teilchen aus der Tüte entgegen und ich wusste dann, warum es nicht lief. Ich habe es im Foto mal rot eingekreist – einmal im defektem und einmal im Sollzustand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit ging das Board zurück an den Shop und ich habe mich erst einmal mit den anderen Komponenten beschäftigen.

*zur Navigation*

*Das Netzteil** und die HDD* 

Das Netzteil habe ich probeweise mal eingebaut…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…und die Festplatte schon mal vormontiert und mir überlegt, wie ich das SATA-Kabel verlege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Entkopplung der Festplatte ist sehr gut gelungen und sie lässt sich sehr leicht ein- und ausbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Das Problem Laufwerksblende* 

Dann kam die zweite Ernüchterung: Das Gehäuse mit der Plastikschublade des DVD-Brenners sah billig aus und passte so gar nicht zum schicken Lian Li. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür hatte ich ja die Laufwerksblende mitbestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch diese passt wohl in andere Lian Li Gehäuse, für das kleine PC-Q07 ist sie nicht vorgesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit verbrachte ich die Zeit, in der ich auf das Zotac Board wartete, mit Überlegungen, wie ich die Laufwerksblende trotzdem benutzen kann. 
Mir kam der Gedanke, die Blende einfach vor dem Brenner zu kleben – und zwar mit Heißkleber. Dazu habe ich die Seiten der Blende abgetrennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann erst mal die Blende fixiert und geschaut, ob alles passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als alles an der richtigen Stelle saß, habe ich die Blende an den Seiten komplett festgeklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur konnte ich jetzt das Laufwerk nicht mehr in den Laufwerksschacht schieben, da die Blende am Rand zu breit ist. Ich musste also das Laufwerk zusammen mit dem Laufwerksschacht in das Gehäuse befestigen. Da der Laufwerksschacht aber vernietet war, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die Nieten mit einem 3mm Bohrer aufzubohren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit etwas Druck ließen sich die Nieten dann entfernen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Laufwerksschacht nachher wieder zu befestigen, habe ich ein Aluminium-Vierkantrohr 8x8mm aus dem Baumarkt besorgt und zwei Stück auf passende Länge abgeschnitten. 
Dann habe ich jeweils drei Löcher gebohrt, zwei 2mm und ein 5mm Loch. Die 2mm Löcher sind für das M3 Gewinde, mit dem ich den Schacht wieder befestige, das 5mm Loch ist für die Befestigungsschraube des Seitenteils, damit sie beim Zusammenbau nicht gegen das Vierkantrohr stoßen. Das Gewinde habe ich mit einem handelsüblichen Gewindebohrer geschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich das DVD-Laufwerk an den Schacht geschraubt und fixierte die Vierkantrohre mit Tesafilm, damit sie beim anschrauben nicht verrutschen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Befestigen ging besser als ich dachte und die Konstruktion hält sehr gut. Zur Befestigung habe ich M3x16 Schrauben genommen, die einen sehr flachen Schraubenkopf haben, da die Seitenwand ja direkt anliegt. Somit mussten die Schraubenköpfe bündig mit dem Gehäuse abschließen. Ich habe übrigens vorher das SATA-Kabel und eine Verlängerung für die Stromversorgung angebracht, da ich nachher schlecht bis gar nicht mehr an die Anschlüsse komme. Somit kann ich das Netzteil wechseln, ohne auch das Laufwerk wieder ausbauen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Der Einbau* 

Nach zehn Tagen kam dann auch das Austausch-Board und ich konnte ein zweites Mal alles montieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Lüfter habe ich dann noch gedreht, sodass er die warme Luft vom Prozessor wegsaugt und sie gleich über den Netzteillüfter, der ihm genau gegenüber sitz, aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie eng der Shuriken auf dem Board sitzt, sieht man auf den nächsten zwei Bildern sehr schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Board wird dann ganz normal an die Seitenwand geschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als es dran war, fiel mir auf, dass ich die „WLAN-Karte“ vergessen hatte. Also noch mal alle vier Schrauben lösen und mit zwei Schrauben das Ding an das Motherboard befestigt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt konnte ich einfach das Board komplett mit der Seitenwand am Gehäuse festschrauben. Hier sieht man auch sehr schön die Verlängerung für die Stromversorgung des DVD-Brenners.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte irgendwann mal eine Grafikkarte eingebaut werden, muss ich mir über das Kabelmanagement noch mal Gedanken machen und eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte besorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich einfach das Netzteil reingeschoben und alle Kabel befestigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter dem Netzteil ist noch genügend Platz, um nicht benutzte Kabel zu verstauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest habe ich dann versucht, so gut es ging, zu verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man noch mal sehen, wie knapp das Netzteil an dem Shuriken liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich noch das rote Flexlight am unteren Rand befestigt. Das rote Kaltkathoden Licht von Sharkoon kann ich nicht empfehlen. Es leuchtet nicht rot sondern hellrot bis rosa. Hatte somit eine komische optische Wirkung auf mich und das Gehäuse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch schnell die linke Seitenwand drauf und hoffen, dass alles richtig angeschlossen ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*


*Hindernisse, **Benchmarks **und ein Fazit* 

*Lüftersteuerung* 

Nachdem ich alles angeschlossen hatte, folgte der erste Start des Systems. Es fuhr hoch und hat Laufwerk, sowie Festplatte erkannt. Also habe ich gleich Windows XP installiert. Die Windows CD pfiff beim installieren gewohnt leise, aber hörbar dahin. Stutzig wurde ich dann, als ich die CD aus dem Laufwerk nahm und das Pfeifen nicht aufhören wollte. Ein Blick ins BIOS gab Aufschluss - der CPU Lüfter drehte ungebremst mit 2250 RPM und die CPU Temperatur sollte 51°C betragen, obwohl ich nur Windows installiert habe?! Selbst im Leerlauf ging die Temperatur nicht weiter runter und auch, wenn das System zwei Stunden aus war und ich den Rechner einschaltete war die CPU Temperatur gleich bei 51°C. Beim Prime Orthos Test stieg die Temperatur allerdings auf 58°C und beim beenden fiel sie wieder auf 51°. Also ging ich von einem Sensorfehler des Core Duo E5200 aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur half mir das nicht weiter und der Lüfter drehte, egal welche Einstellung ich im BIOS vornahm, mit 2250 RPM und gut hörbar. Ich entschied mich, den Lüfter mit Adapterkabel von 12V auf 9,5V, die ich noch hier liegen hatte, zu drosseln. Da der Shuriken einen 4-PIN Anschluss hat, musste ich den Adapter etwas "modifizieren" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Senkung von 12V auf 9,5V ergab eine Drehzahl von etwa 2000 RPM, was nicht wirklich viel leiser war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also schloss ich drei dieser Adapter in Reihe und konnte die Drehzahl so auf 1600 RPM drosseln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BIOS-Update* 

Dann erfuhr ich, dass es wohl einen BIOS-Bug gäbe und die Lüfter sich grundsätzlich nicht regeln lassen. Ein Blick auf die Zotac Seite brachte keinen Erfolg, da es keine neuere BIOS-Version für dieses Board gab. In einem *Test des Zotac Boards hier im Forum* wurde ich dann fündig. Es gab schon mal ein BIOS, wurde aber wieder vom Server genommen. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei *Ðiablø* und *MalkavianChild85* für ihre Hilfe bedanken. *Ðiablø* hat mir dann einen Link geschickt, unter der das brandneue BIOS zu finden war. 
Hier noch mal für Interessierte der Link:
*ZOTAC - It's time to play - Downloads | Intel CPU | Motherboard Drivers, BIOS & Manual*
In der 1,5 MiByte großen Datei war nicht nur das aktuelle BIOS, sonder eine genaue und bebilderte Anleitung als PDF-Datei und das Winflash. 
*Man muss vor dem Update auf jeden Fall die Lüftersteuerung deaktivieren...* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und dann im Windows noch mal Virenscanner und alles beenden, was eventuell das Update stören könnte. Nun habe ich unter Windows das BIOS-Update vollzogen  --> ich liebe die Gefahr! Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich während des Updates keine Screenshots gemacht habe.  Dafür habe ich ein Foto während des Updates gemacht. Man kann leider nicht alles genau erkennen. Da der Vorgang aber in der mitgelieferten PDF-Datei genau erklärt wird, denke ich, brauche ich auf das Update nicht näher einzugehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem ich die Widerstände entfernt hatte, funktionierte die Lüftersteuerung einwandfrei. Jetzt dreht der Lüfter mit leisen 1200 RPM, obwohl die CPU Temperatur immer noch bei 51°C liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht werde ich am Wochenende mal meinen zweiten Core Duo E5200 einbauen. Dort funktioniert der Temperatursensor einwandfrei. Mal schauen, welche Temperaturen ich dann im IDLE habe.
Was jetzt aber nervt ist der Lüfter des Netzteils. Er klackert leise vor sich hin. Wenn es im Raum ruhig ist, kann es schon anfangen zu nerven - gerade, wenn der Kleine auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wo er später stehen soll. Da muss ich mir also auch noch was überlegen. Aber so wie es aussieht, habe ich das Wochenende frei und genug Zeit! 

*zur Navigation*

*Umbau des Netzteillüfters*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das Wochenende ist fast rum und ich habe mir ganz einfach gedacht, ich pfeif auf die Garantie und bau einfach einen anderen Lüfter ins Netzteil. Da ich hier noch einige Scythe S-Flex rumliegen habe, musste ich noch nicht einmal eine Bestellung losschicken. Also habe ich die vier Schrauben des Deckels und dann die vier vom Lüfter gelöst und geschaut, wie er angeschlossen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Überraschung musste ich feststellen, dass er nur mit zwei Kabeln angelötet ist. Also habe ich erst mal den alten Lüfter abgelötet und entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich evlt. den Lüfter jederzeit wieder wechseln können wollte, entschied ich mich dazu, einen 3-PIN Lüfterstecker anzulöten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Originallüfter ist übrigens der *Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350*, der ja, wie hier im Forum schon oft zu lesen war, bekanntlich klackert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich einfach den *Scythe S-Flex SFF21E 1200* angeschlossen und das Kabel mit Kabelbinder zusammengebunden. Das Ganze hat etwa 30 Minuten gedauert und hat ein sehr leises Netzteil zur Folge. Wenn ich allerdings bedenke, dass der Scythe S-Flex etwa 15,00 € kostet, hätte ich das Geld lieber in ein be quiet! Straight Power 350W stecken sollen. Diese sollen leiser sein - zumindest haben sie einen anderen (besseren) Lüfter. So habe ich natürlich die High-End Lösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Eine andere CPU*

Als nächstes hat mich noch die Lüftersteuerung der CPU etwas genervt. Es war zwar so, dass der CPU-Lüfter jetzt mit 1200 RPM fast unhörbar lief, aber der Temperatur-Bug der CPU hat es verhindert, dass er auf unter 1000 RPM kam. Da ich in meinem *zweiten Rechner* die gleiche CPU verbaut habe und dort die Temperaturanzeige funktioniert, habe ich einfach diesen in das kleine Schwarze auf das Zotac gesteckt. Dazu habe ich einfach die rechte Seitenwand abgeschraubt und konnte so das Board ganz einfach abschrauben. So muss man nicht unbedingt das Netzteil ausbauen - sehr praktisch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell die CPU getauscht und wieder die Seitenwand angebaut. Bei dieser Aktion habe ich auch gleich mal *mr_sleeve* den Gefallen getan und ein Foto vom Shuriken und dem RAM-Riegel gemacht. Viel Platz ist dort nicht mehr. Man sollte also lieber RAM-Riegel nehmen, die keine Verkleidung haben. Wenn man den Shuriken um 90° dreht, hat man auf der RAM-Seite etwas mehr Platz. Aber das wollte ich wegen des Luftstromes nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer Stunde Programm-Installations-Session habe ich mal im BIOS auf die Lüfterdrehzahl und die Temperatur geschaut. Und siehe da...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die Temperatur ist um die 40°C und der Lüfter dreht mit nicht wahrnehmbaren 700 RPM. Jetzt ist es die HDD, die man raus hört. Aber daran werde ich nichts mehr machen. So wie er ist, ist er sehr leise!

*zur Navigation*

*Temperaturen und Benchmark FarCry*

Jetzt konnte ich mich an die ersten Benchmarks wagen und schauen, wie warm die CPU wirklich wird und wie gut meine Lüftungskombination von Shuriken und Netzteillüfter funktioniert und ob sie ausreichend ist.
Als erstes habe ich mal das kleine Schwarze an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen und geschaut, wie das Bild bei einer Full-HD Auflösung ist. 
Dabei kam mir die Idee, FarCry mal zu installieren und zu schauen, ob der Onboard-Chip FarCry in 1920x1080 noch einigermaßen flüssig darstellen kann. Er kann, aber spielen ist nicht möglich, da es dann doch etwas zu stark ruckelte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber für eine Temperaturmessung nach einer halben Stunde FarCry bot sich diese Situation gerade zu an. Ich habe die Lufttemperatur einmal oben, beim Austritt aus dem Gehäuse gemessen, knapp 22°C…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…und einmal im Netzteil (etwa 28°C). Das ganze bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 21°C. Ich finde die Werte mehr als zufriedenstellend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da FarCry jetzt schon mal auf dem Rechner war, konnte ich ja auch gleich mal einen Benchmark starten. Dazu habe ich das nützliche Tool *FarCry Benchmarking Utility* installiert und die PC Games Hardware Demo ausgewählt. Um den FarCry Screenshot in Originalgröße anzeigen zu lassen, einfach auf das Bild klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Hier das Ergebnis:*

Resolution: 1280×1024
Maximum quality option, Direct3D renderer
Level: Pier, demo: 1.tmd
Pixel shader: default model
Antialising: From System×
Anisotropic filtering: From System×
HDR: disabled
Geometry Instancing: disabled
Normal-maps compression: disabled

Score = 27,46 FPS (Run 1)
Score = 27,54 FPS (Run 2)
*Average score = 27,5 FPS* 
*zur Navigation*

*Temperaturen bei Prime Orthos*

Da der Rechner jetzt eine gute Betriebstemperatur hatte, habe ich diese gleich genutzt, um die CPU weiter zu quälen. Dafür habe ich Prime Orthos im Large-Test laufen lassen. Beim Starten war die CPU schon wieder auf etwa 39°C runter gekühlt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den zweiten Screenshot habe ich nach 11 Minuten und 16 Sekunden gemacht. Der Test lief allerdings etwas länger, die Temperaturen haben aber die 55° Marke nie überschritten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*3DMark 2003 und Aquamark*

Ich denke, die Screenshots sprechen für sich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*DVD Wiedergabe*

Als nächstes habe ich PowerDVD 9.0 installiert. Da Hellboy 2 gerade hier von einem Freund, der übrigens als nächstes von mir ein Lian Li PC-V351B zusammengeschraubt bekommt, rumlag, wurde diese DVD gleich zur Demo benutzt. Um die CPU auszulasten, habe ich den TrueTheaterHD Modus aktiviert und im Splitscreen laufen lassen, damit man den Unterschied zwischen normalen Modus (links) und TrueTheaterHD (rechts) mal sieht. (Um den Screenshot in voller Auflösung zu sehen, einfach auf das Bild klicken)
Auch dieses schafft der kleine ohne zu ruckeln! Bei der normalen Wiedergabe war die CPU-Auslastung meistens unter 10%. Leider finde ich den Screenshot dazu nicht mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*

*Leistungsaufnahme des Systems*

Um *Digger* den Gefallen zu tun und um auch meine Neugier zu befriedigen, habe ich mir von meinem Vater ein Leistungsmessgerät ausgeliehen und die Leistungsaufnahme des Systems einmal im IDLE-Mode…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…und einmal im Last-Mode gemessen. Im Last-Modus lief Prime Orthos und 3DMark 2003 gleichzeitig. Ich habe jeweils die Spitzenwerte fotografiert, da die Werte doch leicht schwankten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Werte war ich dann doch leicht überrascht, da ich mit wesentlich mehr gerechnet hatte. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen, wie genau das Leistungsmessgerät gemessen hat, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, dieses zu überprüfen. 

*zur Navigation*

*BIOS und OC-Möglichkeiten*

Nach diesen ganzen Werten, die, wie ich finde, sehr gut sind, könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, das System zu übertakten. Ich habe mich, aus Wärme- und somit Geräuschgründen dazu entschlossen, das System nicht zu übertakten. Um aber dennoch einen Einblick in die Möglichkeiten des Boards zu geben, habe ich mal ein paar Fotos der OC-Seiten im BIOS gemacht.
Die CPU-Spannung lässt sich in kleinen Schritten anheben. Leider kann man die Spannung nicht zum Undervolten herabsenken. Das wäre vielleicht noch etwas, was ich in Betracht gezogen hätte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die Spannungen der Northbridge kann man leicht erhöhen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die RAM-Bänke gibt es insgesamt drei Einstellungen für die Spannungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den FSB und dem Teiler der CPU kann man dann, wie gewohnt, die CPU übertakten. Selbst die Speicher-Timings lassen sich manuell einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zur Navigation*


*Fazit*

Alles in Allem hat mir der (Zusammen)Bau des kleinen Schwarzen sehr viel Spaß gemacht, was sicherlich auch mit an der sehr guten Qualität des Lian Li lag. Dass das Zotac anfangs defekt war, halte ich mal für eine Ausnahme, da ich Berichte über ähnliche Defekte im Internet nicht gefunden habe. Schade fand ich, dass mir der Onlineshop kein Austauschboard schickte, sondern das von mir eingeschickte zu Zotac und sie dann gewartet haben, bis Zotac ein Ersatz zurückgeschickt hatte. Somit habe ich zehn Tage länger für die Fertigstellung gebraucht. Allerdings kam dies nicht sonderlich zum Tragen, da das neue BIOS, mit der dann endlich die Lüftersteuerung der CPU funktionierte auch erst recht spät kam. Der Umbau des Netzteillüfters war zwar kein großer Aufwand, doch ich kann jedem Silent-Fan von dem Netzteil abraten. Dann lieber etwas mehr für zum Beispiel ein Straight Power E6 350W ausgeben. Dieses besitzt nämlich einen besseren Lüfter und ist somit sehr leise. Aber selbst ein Netzteil mit vielen Anschlusskabeln bekommt man noch in das kleine PC-Q07. 
Wer eine Grafikkarte verbauen möchte, sollte darauf achten, dass diese nicht länger als 20cm wird und dann den eventuellen Stromanschluss nicht nach hinten raus hat. Zusätzlich sollte man dann lieber eine 2,5“ HDD nehmen, da sonst der VGA-Kühler gegen die Platte kommt. Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch gleich eine 2,5“ nehmen sollen, da das kleine Schwarze auf dem Schreibtisch meiner Freundin steht und man die Festplatte dann doch hören kann. Störend ist sie allerdings nicht, nur nicht mehr ganz so silent, wie ich es vor hatte. 
*Das Wichtigste ist aber, dass sich meine Kleine über ihr neues kleines Schwarzes sehr gefreut hat und vollends zufrieden damit ist.* 
**

*Zu guter Letzt habe ich mir dann auch einen kleinen Schwarzen gegönnt! *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was mich natürlich sehr freut, ist die Erwähnung in der aktuellen PC Games Hardware 08/2009.
Dafür vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team und speziell an Olli!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

*zur Navigation*

*…noch’n paar Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*zur Navigation*
*Ein kleines Update*

Ich habe noch diese kleinen Füße von Lian Li angeschraubt. Ich finde,  das wertet das Gehäuse noch mal etwas auf und es wirkt eleganter! 
Hab ja auch schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr dran rumgeschraubt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und hier steht es jetzt und leistet zuverlässig seinen Dienst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*YouTube Videos *

Ich habe kürzlich erst im Internet entdeckt, dass es das Q07 auch in rot gibt. In Deutschland habe ich es allerdings noch nicht finden können.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8rMa-QMlGQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOGGQGXsYqs&feature=related


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Sehr edel wirkendes System, und auch die Bilder in Top Quali.

Wie war denn die Reaktion deiner Freundin auf das kleine Schwaze?


P.S. Glückwunsch zum 1k Post


----------



## Hektor123 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Echt schönes Sys und coole Bilder
Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Sieht ziemlich eng und kuschlig da drinn aus, aber das mit der Frontklappe hast du echt kreativ gelöst 

Respekt.


----------



## Shibi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Der kleine Kasten gefällt mir richtig gut. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



nemetona schrieb:


> ...Wie war denn die Reaktion deiner Freundin auf das kleine Schwaze?
> 
> P.S. Glückwunsch zum 1k Post



Danke! Sie hat sich drüber sehr gefreut und findet es auch sehr schnuckelig. Aber noch steht es bei mir, da ich noch nicht ganz fertig bin. Nächste Woche passt es dann zeitlich und wir können die wichtigen Dateien von ihrem alten Rechner auf das kleine Schwarze kopieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Das mit der Laufwerksblende hast du schön gelöst und Kompliment wegen der Fotos.

Wäre eine rosa Beleuchtung für deine Freundin ein Problem gewesen?


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

wow echt cooles Case. Die Fotos sind ebenfalls erste Sahne

PS: Wäre ein Stealthmod keine Alternative zu deiner konstruktion gewesen?

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Tagebuch] Gutewicht's Hardware zieht ins Lancool K7


----------



## skulldragon24 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Boar. 
Ich hab irgendiwe den Eindruck, dass egal was du mit der Hardware auch anstellst sie danach einfach nur geil aussieht.

Das mit der Blende hast du gut gelöst. 
Ich steh zwar eigentlich nicht auf soo kleine Rechner, aber ich überleg momentan echt, ob man sich sowas nicht auch zulegen sollte. 



mfg skulldragon24



P.S.: Du könntest solche Rechner bauen und dann verkaufen und würdest damit richtig viel Geld machen, allerdings ist es schon fast so (also ich hab so das Gefühl), dass du zu deinen Projekten eine Art Bindung oder Beziehung aufbaust, weshalb du dich dann wahrscheinlich nicht von den Rechnern trennen kannst.
Aber dadurch werden sie einsame Spitze.


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Man hat in dem Case doch etwas mehr Platz als in einen HTPC Würfel, ein PEG Slot hat das Board auch, ist wie gemacht für einen Wohnzimmer PC. 
Wie beurteilst du denn die Kühlmöglichkeiten und die Lautstärke?


----------



## rabit (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Nets Gretschen!
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Ðiablø (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Jau, feines feines Teilchen!! Das ist echt sehr hübsch geworden 

MfG. Ðiablø


----------



## Nucleus (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Sieht schick aus der Würfel, gute Arbeit, Dax! 

Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich beim Einbau der Komponenten in so einem kleinen Case wohl sehr schnell sehr verrückt werden würde


----------



## superman1989 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

sehr geil das geil !!!  top 

wär da noch platz für ne singel Slot Grafikkarte  ?

wenn ja, hol ich mir auch so nen teil dann muss ich mein feten klopper nicht immer zu Lan-Partys schleppen ha ha --  was wiegt der eigentlich ?


----------



## klyer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



superman1989 schrieb:


> sehr geil das geil !!!  top
> 
> wär da noch platz für ne singel Slot Grafikkarte  ?
> 
> wenn ja, hol ich mir auch so nen teil dann muss ich mein feten klopper nicht immer zu Lan-Partys schleppen ha ha --  was wiegt der eigentlich ?



is da nich nen Intel Atom drauf mit evntl. 2 Kernen?
-> wenn es so ist, dann wirst du nich viel auf ner lan-party erreichen. 

Ich finde is sehr nobel geworden  das rot ist auch sehr passend dafür
mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Echt schicke kiste 
Das Lian Li macht den kleinen echt edel!



superman1989 schrieb:


> sehr geil das geil !!!  top
> 
> wär da noch platz für ne singel Slot Grafikkarte  ?
> 
> wenn ja, hol ich mir auch so nen teil dann muss ich mein feten klopper nicht immer zu Lan-Partys schleppen ha ha --  was wiegt der eigentlich ?





klyer schrieb:


> is da nich nen Intel Atom drauf mit evntl. 2 Kernen?
> -> wenn es so ist, dann wirst du nich viel auf ner lan-party erreichen.
> 
> Ich finde is sehr nobel geworden  das rot ist auch sehr passend dafür
> mfg



Auf das zotac kommt ein Sockel 775 CPU und es kann eine Vollwertige PCX 2.0 Grafikkarte verbaut werden!


----------



## klyer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Auf das zotac kommt ein Sockel 775 CPU und es kann eine Vollwertige PCX 2.0 Grafikkarte verbaut werden!



aber lohnt sich das dann auch wirklich? (PCI-e anbindung)
ich meine, so besonders unterstützend ist das board bestimmt nich.
aber für nen kleinen dual core dürfte es noch reichen.
mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> PS: Wäre ein Stealthmod keine Alternative zu deiner konstruktion gewesen?


 
Das wäre dann die zweite Option gewesen. Aber so finde ich es schöner! 



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> P.S.: Du könntest solche Rechner bauen und dann verkaufen und würdest damit richtig viel Geld machen, allerdings ist es schon fast so (also ich hab so das Gefühl), dass du zu deinen Projekten eine Art Bindung oder Beziehung aufbaust, weshalb du dich dann wahrscheinlich nicht von den Rechnern trennen kannst.
> Aber dadurch werden sie einsame Spitze.


 
Danke Dir. Das ist ja mal ein Kompliment!  Ein Beziehung baue ich allerdings, auch in diesem Fall, nur zu meiner Freundin auf! 
Damit Geld verdienen lässt sich nicht wirklich, denn keiner würde die Arbeitsstunden bezahlen wollen. 



nemetona schrieb:


> Wie beurteilst du denn die Kühlmöglichkeiten und die Lautstärke?


 
Darauf möchte ich dann später noch genauer eingehen. Was das Gehäuse angeht ist die Kühlung sehr gut.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich beim Einbau der Komponenten in so einem kleinen Case wohl sehr schnell sehr verrückt werden würde


 
Da ich nicht gerade die kleinsten Hände habe (Köpergrößenbedingt, da ich etwa 2 Meter groß bin) kann ich wirklich sagen, dass es sehr gut zugänglich ist und ich schon mit größeren Gehäusen mehr Probleme hatte. Es gibt auch keine scharfen Kanten. Wie gesagt, die Verarbeitung ist Top!



superman1989 schrieb:


> wär da noch platz für ne singel Slot Grafikkarte  ?
> 
> wenn ja, hol ich mir auch so nen teil dann muss ich mein feten klopper nicht immer zu Lan-Partys schleppen ha ha -- was wiegt der eigentlich ?


 
Eine Singelslotkarte bekommst Du unter. Dann solltest Du Dir allerdings eine 2,5" HDD holen, da diese flacher ist und Du dann mit sicherheit keine Probleme bekommst.



klyer schrieb:


> aber lohnt sich das dann auch wirklich? (PCI-e anbindung)
> ich meine, so besonders unterstützend ist das board bestimmt nich.
> aber für nen kleinen dual core dürfte es noch reichen.
> mfg


 
Das Board hat gute OC-Eigenschaften. Ich werde da aber noch genauer drauf eingehen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



klyer schrieb:


> aber lohnt sich das dann auch wirklich? (PCI-e anbindung)
> ich meine, so besonders unterstützend ist das board bestimmt nich.
> aber für nen kleinen dual core dürfte es noch reichen.
> mfg



Das Board liefert volle 16 lanes und Unterstütze auch 45nm Quads vom schlage Q9650 

Das Board ist einfach genial!
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Siehe link in meiner sigi


----------



## klyer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Board liefert volle 16 lanes und Unterstütze auch 45nm Quads vom schlage Q9650
> 
> Das Board ist einfach genial!
> Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Siehe link in meiner sigi


Na dann hätte ich nich gedacht..... son kleines kraftpaket!
zugreifen leute...
mfg


----------



## kalgani (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

bekommt man bei der kombi noch eine extra Graka verbaut?

edit:
ok die frage ist ja schon beantwortet^^

edit:
aber anscheinend gibt es keine karte mit power die in das case passt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

UH ha ich hab eben, beim quer schauen durch das Unterforum "Tagebücher" "meine kleine schwarze Freundin" gelesen^^ 

Aber zum Projekt:
erst mal sehr schönes Projekt! 
Wie viel Platzt hat man für denn CPU-Kühler insgesamt von Board bis NT? 
Wie lang darf die GraKa max. sein?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Messe ich heute Abend/Nacht mal nach. Da der Shuriken 6,5 cm hoch ist, denke ich, dass für mehr als 7 cm kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Board liefert volle 16 lanes und Unterstütze auch 45nm Quads vom schlage Q9650
> 
> Das Board ist einfach genial!
> Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Siehe link in meiner sigi



Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst wie du davon die Abwärme ableiten willst...

Ich muss schon sagen, sieht schick aus. Wobei ich bei so kleinen Gehäusen immer Angst bekomme, dass sich die heiße Luft nicht gut abführen lässt. 
Was hast du eigentlich für ne CPU verbaut?? 
Oder hab ich das überlesen?

Edit: Habs wirklich überlesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst wie du davon die Abwärme ableiten willst...




Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist 
Ein Q9550 zum Beispiel lässt sich problemlos mit einem Shuriken Kühlen?
Hast du den Artikel in der PCGHX nicht gelesen?

Oli hat einen Q9550 auf dem Board mit nem Boxed Kühler verbaut und noch übertaktet 

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

So wie immer. Einwandfreie Arbeit von einem der sich auskennt. Sehr hübsche Bilder. Das Gehäuse sieht wirklich Hammer aus.
Immer weiter so.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Robär (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Da wird sich jemand bestimmt riesig drüber freuen  

Echt schöne Arbeit die du da abgeliefert hast bzw. ablieferst. Auch die Bilder sind wieder einmal sehr schön geworden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Messe ich heute Abend/Nacht mal nach. Da der Shuriken 6,5 cm hoch ist, denke ich, dass für mehr als 7 cm kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist.



Das ist das Problem, da sollte wenn schon ein Quad rauf und der soll übertaktet werden. Atm bin ich da eher für eine WaKü, aber damit hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen bis jetzt und es würde das Budget total zerfetzen...
Nun gut, dann muss ich meinem Freund wohl schlechte Nachrichten überbringen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ðiablø (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, da sollte wenn schon ein Quad rauf und der soll übertaktet werden. Atm bin ich da eher für eine WaKü, aber damit hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen bis jetzt und es würde das Budget total zerfetzen...
> Nun gut, dann muss ich meinem Freund wohl schlechte Nachrichten überbringen...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Nur für Dich nochmals... lass das OC mit nem ITX Board. Man die sind dafür NICHT geeignet! 

Ich fahre das Board mit nem Q6600 (4x 2,4GHZ, was willst Du mehr?!), geht super, keine Temp Probleme. Werde wohl auch auf den Shuriken umsteigen, wobei ich noch erwähnen muss, das mein Case eine komplette Eigenkreation ist. Wenns vom Lacker kommt, kann ich mal ein Post mit Bildern eröffnen.

MfG.


----------



## STimpY08 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Hi Dax,

erst einmal großes Kompliment zu Deinem Projekt. Solch ein kleiner und feiner Rechner ist zum Surfen, für Multi-Media und Arbeit ideal!
Deine Lösung für die Laufwerksblende war sehr gut und die roten LEDs runden die Optik sehr passend ab! Es ist immer wieder eine Freude Deine Projekte zu verfolgen!
Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Wärmeentwicklung!


----------



## Modstar (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Schöner Office/Media PC! 
Das Case ist schon hübsch und wahnsinnig leicht!
( steht bei Caseking auf der Theke!)


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wie viel Platzt hat man für denn CPU-Kühler insgesamt von Board bis NT?
> Wie lang darf die GraKa max. sein?
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Also die Grafikkarte sollte nicht länger als 19,5 cm sein. Somit passt zum Beispiel eine GeForce 9600GT oder eine Radeon 4670 rein. Alles schnellere wäre zurzeit für das Gehäuse zu lang! 
Der CPU-Kühler darf max. 7,5 cm hoch sein, stößt dann aber schon leicht gegen das Netzteil, was bestimmt auch nicht so toll wäre. Somit ist der Shuriken die zurzeit beste Wahl, wie ich finde.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Ein kleines Update zeigt die ersten Problem nach dem Zusammenbau!
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/843052/


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

geiles Ding  darf man fragen was dich das Ding insgesammt gekostet hat? Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf jeden Link klicken zu müssen . Hätte dann nämlich vor mir son Ding nebens Bett zu stellen  Lian Li FTW


----------



## Fabian (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Hätte moch einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.

Wäre es nicht möglich mit Hilfe eines Rahmens eines Lüfters CPU Kühler und Netzteil zu verbinden,sodass der Netzteillüfter die Aufgabe des Lüfters auf der CPU übernimmt und dieser somit nichtmer benötigt wird?


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

wird schwer da dann der Netzteillüfter warme Luft in die CPU pusten würde


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> wird schwer da dann der Netzteillüfter warme Luft in die CPU pusten würde


Wieso sollte er das tun, der bläst die Luft so oder so raus.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Deine Idee war ja einen Lüfter für CPU und Netzteil zu verwenden oder? Wenn das der Fall sein sollte wird eins der beiden Bauteile warm werden.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*

Ganz kurz hatte ich darüber auch nachgedacht. Doch dann wäre es sehr schwierig, das Netzteil rauszuziehen, um an das Motherboard zu kommen! Und so wie es jetzt ist, funktioniert es gut, da der CPU-Lüfter ja auch schon zum Netzteil bläst und diese Luft dann schnell übers Netzteil nach Außen befördert wird. 
Ich werde auch noch mal die CPU gegen meine andere E5200 aus *meinem Zweitrechner* tauschen. Diese hat kein Temperatur-Bug und dann werde ich ja sehen, wie wärm die CPU im Idle wird/bleibt.



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> geiles Ding  darf man fragen was dich das Ding insgesammt gekostet hat? Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf jeden Link klicken zu müssen . Hätte dann nämlich vor mir son Ding nebens Bett zu stellen  Lian Li FTW


 
Ich habe mit roten Flexlights etwa 380,- ausgegeben. Allerdings würde ich zu einem besseren Netzteil raten, da der Lüfter klackert. Wenn Du es neben Deinem Bett stehen hast, kann sowas nerven! Im normalen Betrieb oder Büro würde man es (fast) nicht hören.


----------



## dune (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

Geniales kleines Ding  Kannte das Gehäuse bisher gar nicht. Echt schick 
Wenn ich Bedarf für so einen Rechner hätte, würde ich mir den glatt nachbauen


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

nur 380€? Goil ;D Wenn ich grad Geld hätte würd ich meiner Freundin auch sowas zum Geb. schenken  Sie hat ja erst am 14. August (5 Tage vor mir ).
Danke für die Info


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist
> Ein Q9550 zum Beispiel lässt sich problemlos mit einem Shuriken Kühlen?
> Hast du den Artikel in der PCGHX nicht gelesen?
> 
> ...



Ich meinte auch bei dem Gehäuse. Sry, war vll bissel doof formuliert...


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

Auch bei dem Gehäuse ist es kein Problem. Es wird trotz allem nicht besonders warm, da alle Seitenteile komplett aus Aluminium bestehen und genug Lüftungsöffnungen vorhanden sind. Zudem kommt noch, dass der 120er Netzteillüfter innerhalb kürzester Zeit die komplette Luft im Gehäuse abführt. 
Ich werde mal bei Zeiten ein Thermometer beim Benchen ins geschlossene Gehäuse legen.


----------



## skulldragon24 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich werde mal bei Zeiten ein Thermometer beim Benchen ins geschlossene Gehäuse legen.



Hat das überhaupt noch Platz???? 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

na dann viel Spaß


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

@ DaxTrose

Tolles tagebuch, und die bilder sind einfach spitze 

Es ist schön mal was "anderes" zu sehen, nämlich so ein kleines gehäuse usw 

[x] Abo


----------



## Fifadoc (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

das gehäuse is ja niedlich ^^

leider zu niedlich, denn ich dachte schon, es wär was für meinen itx server, aber mit nur einer HDD komm ich da nicht weit 

aber schickes tagebuch und die kiste ist wirklich süß geworden.


----------



## Digger (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

schönes teil  
habs bei caseking auch schon in live gesehen. 

diese neuen power schalter sind super schön 

könnte man bei diesem system nicht auch ein 80W picu-PSU nutzen ? 
wäre nett, wenn du mal die stromaufnahmen messen könntest, falls du das nich schon vor hast 
wäre auch ein ninja mini in der lage den kleinen prozzi zu kühlen ?

vllt werfe ich meinen atom raus


----------



## mr_sleeve (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi) Update11*

Ich hätt mal ne Frage zum Ram auf dem Board mit dem CPU Lüfter.. passen da auch 2 Riegel drunter? Ich hab das nich so Recht erkenn könne 

Danke schonmal


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Update 14*

*@all:* Vielen Dank für das Lob! Es freut mich natürlich sehr, wenn es euch gefällt.

*@digger: * Die Stromaufnahme werde ich noch messen. Kommt dann in den Benchmarkteil! 
Der Scythe Ninja Mini ist mit seinen 115mm Höhe einfach zu hoch. Mehr als 70mm sind mit einem normalen Netzteil nicht machbar. Aber selbst wenn er passen würde, hätte ich mich für den Shuriken entschieden, da er im Luftstrom vom Netzteillüfter liegt und somit von ihm unterstützt wird.
Ein 80W picu-PSU hätte von der Leistung vielleicht noch gereicht. Aber wozu? Viel billiger sind diese Netzteile auch nicht und ich hatte ja den Platz. Das wäre vielleicht eine Lösung für *Onkel Fifadoc*. Denn dann könnte man die HDDs übereinander stapeln oder mit einem HDD Mounting Kit befestigen. 

*EDIT: *Das zweite Update ist jetzt auch online! Ich glaube, ich werde noch Sprungmarken einbauen. Ist doch etwas lang geworden. 
*EDIT 2: *So, die Sprungmarken mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis sind auch fertig!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Hättest du mal früher was gesagt... Ich hätte noch einen Lüfter aus dem Straight Power hier liegen gehabt... Aber sonst ein sehr schöner Umbau!


----------



## -Philipp- (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Wow! Echt gut geworden


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

jep kann ich den anderen nur zu stimmen . was für ein zufall, habe mir das gehäuse heute bei Caseking angeguckt ^^. 

MFG


----------



## Equilibrium (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

...ist ja echt schick die Kleine!!...und Deine Bilder sind ja wieder mal erste Sahne


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

aber echt und das teil is vielseitig :-O


----------



## Jazzman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Super schickes Gehäuse!
jetzt fehlt als Highlight nur noch die interne Wakü und nen Miniwindow


----------



## de_oli (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

ich finde dein projekt 1a und auch das problem mit der laufwerksblende hast du elegant gelöst nur ich bin kein freund von M-ITX boards sind mir einfach zu klein  und ich mag es halt groß (ATX ) sonst is da alles gut verarbeitet und ich habe schon jemanden bei sysprofile gesehen der eine hd 4870 auf dem zotac verbaut hat
ich find de den temperatur bug nur witzig man muss sich denmal bei flüssigstickstoffkühlung vorstellen


----------



## mjay (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

mit welchen einstellungen fotografierst du?
welches objektiv nutzt du? 

die bilder sehen alle brilliant aus und der mod auch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

laut Bildern nutzt er ein Canon Digital IXUS 75.
Da ist also nichts mit einem Objektiv.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal ne Frage zum Ram auf dem Board mit dem CPU Lüfter.. passen da auch 2 Riegel drunter? Ich hab das nich so Recht erkenn könne
> 
> Danke schonmal


 
*Hier habe ich Dir mal ein Bild online gestellt.* Dort kann man sehen, wie knapp es mit zwei RAM-Riegel wird - aber, es ist möglich, sofern der RAM nicht noch verkleidet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jazzman schrieb:


> Super schickes Gehäuse!
> jetzt fehlt als Highlight nur noch die interne Wakü und nen Miniwindow


Als ich das kleine Q07 hier stehen hatte, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch gleich überlegt, ob es möglich ist, eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen - und es könnte sogar funktionieren (nur CPU). Nur der Radiator müsste nach draußen, was wieder blöd aussieht! 
Aber mal ehrlich, dafür ist es auch gar nicht gedacht und so, wie es jetzt läuft, vermisse ich auch keine Wasserkühlung. Es ist absolut leise! 



mjay schrieb:


> mit welchen einstellungen fotografierst du?
> welches objektiv nutzt du?
> die bilder sehen alle brilliant aus und der mod auch


 
Nichtraucher hat recht, ich fotografiere mit einer Canon Digital IXUS 75. Ich verwende ein Stativ, damit ich eine möglichst kleine ISO-Zahl einstellen kann. Wichtig ist auch, dass Du OHNE Blitz fotografierst.


----------



## Bigyeti (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Top Tagebuch, muss man echt sagen 
Gefällt mir der kleine^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*



terorkrümel schrieb:


> aber echt und das teil is vielseitig :-O


 
Stimmt, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind es sechs... 

@ Tread: Der kleine gefällt mir gut...!


----------



## Dal604 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

wow richtig schickes ding, dass du da zusammen gebaut hast!
ich hab es gleich meiner freundin gezeigt, sie sofort: "die bilder sind der hammer!", ich "jaa aber hier geht es um den rechner^^" aber dann merkte ich, dass deine bilder tatsächlich der wahnsinn sind!
was benutzt du noch für einstellungen (Photoshop etc.) um solche bilder hinzubekommen? 
auf jeden fall ohne ende respekt und du hast mich schon sehr inspiriert


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß an Deine Freundin! 
Zu den Bilder: Da ich die Bilder passend zu dem Thema machen wollte, habe ich mich entschieden, den Kontrast etwas zu erhöhen, da so das Schwarz besser zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Dal604 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

mach ich
jetzt bin ich schonmal schlauer, werde es mal versuchen, so ähnlich umzusetzen(bzw. ich hab null ahnung von fotografie, werde es mal so an meine freundin weitergeben, die knipst mein pc immer)!
muss aber nochmal sagen, der pc ist echt schön geworden, ein perfekter freundinnen pc halt
top arbeit und grüße aus chemnitz!


----------



## Insertcity (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Sehr schön gemacht das ganze gut zu lesen und schöne Fotos


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

echt gute arbeit dax
aber anders kennt man es garnicht
der pc ist echt sehr gut gelungen


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle für die Komplimente! 
Ich bin gerade dabei, etwa 30 Bilder und Screenshots zu bearbeiten. Das Ganze wird doch länger und aufwendiger als ich dachte. 
Dabei sind dann Benchmarks mit FarCry, 3DMark2003, CPU Auslastung bei PowerDVD 9.0 mit True Theater HD und extra für *Digger* Der Verbrauch im IDLE und bei Last! 
Ich werde versuchen, es bis zum Wochenende online zu kriegen.


----------



## Robär (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Ich freu mich drauf 

Wann bekommt deine Freundin das kleine Schätzchen denn?


----------



## shoopy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Hallo DaxTrose

Dein Projekt war für mich Grund, mich hier anzumelden. Die Bilder, die Komponenten, alles stimmt für mich. Da ich selbst an sowas gedachte habe und das Case+Mobo übernehmen möchte, wollte ich dich gerne fragen, wieviel Abstand genau zwischen dem Shuriken und dem Netzteil vorhanden ist und konkret, ob der Nexus LOW-7000 mit auf der unten referenzierten Seite ersichtlichen Massen passen würde in deinen Augen. Er ist laut diesen Angaben höchstens 7.08cm hoch; dass der Kühler auf das Zotac passt, wurde in anderen Foren bereits bestätigt.

Deine Freundin wird hoffentlich zu schätzen wissen, welch sorgfältige Arbeit dahintersteckt


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

*@Robär:* Das kleine Schwarze zieht heute bei meiner Freundin ein und wird verheiraten mit einem neuen Samsung T220. Ich finde diese Kombination sehr schick, da der Monitor einen roten Rand besitzt und somit zum Gehäuse gut passt. Stelle ich mir sehr elegant vor!

*@shoopy:* Herzlich willkommen im Forum und Danke fürs Kompliment.
Also zwischen Netzteil und dem Lüfter vom Shuriken sind maximal 10mm Platz. Da der Shuriken mit Lüfter 64mm hoch ist, wird es mit dem Nexus LOW-7000 auch funktionieren, wenn auch sehr knapp. Notfalls verwendest Du den Netzteillüfter als CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## shoopy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Wunderbar. Diese Information hat für mich einen unschätzbaren Wert! Ich danke dir und werde weiter das Projekt begleiten.

Die Kombination mit dem Samsung passt auch in meinen Augen


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, einen schlankeren Lüfter zu verwenden!
Zum Beispiel sowas hier:
[URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a439553.html"]Scythe Slip Stream Slim 
[/URL]


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

So, ich bin heute leider nicht fertig geworden, aber ein ganzes Stück weiter gekommen. (siehe Seite 1) Den Rest mit einem Fazit gibt es dann hoffentlich morgen!


----------



## Digger (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

wow 55W sind ja nen super wert, da komm ich ja mit meinem picu psu super hin 

danke für die erinnerung


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) Neues Upd*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> *@Robär:* *Das kleine Schwarze zieht heute bei meiner Freundin ein und wird verheiraten mit einem neuen Samsung T220.* Ich finde diese Kombination sehr schick, da der Monitor einen roten Rand besitzt und somit zum Gehäuse gut passt. Stelle ich mir sehr elegant vor!




und wie hats ihr gefallen?


----------



## Jan92 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Das kleine schwarze gefällt mir echt sehr gut schaut sehr edel aus, und so schön klein 

Grüße Jan92


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

da gebe ich jan92 recht, mir gefällt der auch sehr gut . wenn müsste der für mich aber schon min 32" haben und full hd damit ich richtig spaß damit haben kann . 
Wird in den PC noch eine Grafikkarte rein kommen ?


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Die passt doch nicht rein, da er sonst Probleme mit KM und der HDD bekommt, da diese zu dick ist.
Und ausserdem reicht ihm ja die Onboard aus. 
Ist ja "nur" ein Officerechner.


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

stimmt nicht ganz da eine singleslot graka rein passt.
aber als office rechner brauch da ja auch keine rein 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Sehr edel wirkendes System! Hätt ich net gedacht das es sich so gut schläg.


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Abwärme der Grafikkarte würde bestimmt der HDD auch nicht gut tun.



mfg skulldragon24


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

esseidenn es ist eine vom kühlungs prinzip wie meine 9800GTX die bläst du wärme direkt hinten raus


----------



## Gutewicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

das ist dann aber wohl kaum eine singelslot variante, oder?


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Und wenn ich es recht gesehen habe, ist auch nur ein Slotblech vorhanden und außerdem müsste da eine 2,5" HDD rein.

Die Onboard reicht ja auch für Office, wozu dann eine noch einbauen??


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

das stimmt es gibt aber eine GTX260 als singleslot variante.

habe ein problem kann mir einer sagen ganz schnell wie ich NTLDR Felht beheben kann?
komme nicht mehr in die reperatur konsole rein bios auch schon resettet . 

MFG


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

in das gehäuse passen maximal 20cm lange Grakas!
@terorkrümel; und schick mal bitte den LInk con der GTx260 singleslot!


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Sparkle GTX260 Plus


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

*@terorkrümel:* NTLDR bedeutet, dass Dein System keine bootfähiges Laufwerk findet. Schau mal im BIOS, ob sich die Systemfestplatte noch finden lässt!

Die GTX260 passt alleine schon von der Länge nicht in das Gehäuse, wie johnnyGT schon sagte. Die Onboardlösung ist im Moment auch mehr als ausreichend. Wenn eine Grafikkarte rein soll, sollte man eine 2,5" HDD nehmen, da diese dann flacher sind und man kein Platzproblem mit der Grafikkarte bekommt.


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

@ terorkrümel

Irrtum das ist eine Dualslotkarte. Sparkle hat nur keine 2. Blende angebracht. (Bewertung von dark_destiny anschauen)


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

hast du icq dann können wir uns besser unterhallten?

Ja ist noch im bios zu finden.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Hab Dir eine Nachricht mit Link auf Deiner Seite hinterlassen. ICQ benutze ich nicht.


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

mhh habe ich auch schon alles nachgesehen und bis jetzt keine besserung, besteht die " gefahr " das mobo oder hdd im schuh ist?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

Hey Dax, deine Aussage: "ICQ beutze ich nicht." macht dich sehr sympatisch...


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*

So, ich habe es geschafft und bin mit dem Bilderbuch soweit fertig. Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch und es kann den Ein oder Anderen inspirieren! 



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> und wie hats ihr gefallen?



Sie ist sehr zufrieden damit und hat sich sehr gefreut. 



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hey Dax, deine Aussage: "ICQ beutze ich nicht." macht dich sehr sympatisch...



Nun ja, es gibt hier im Forum genug Möglichkeiten, sich direkt auszutauschen.


----------



## terorkrümel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

stimmt auch wieder aber über icq gehts schneller . lasse dann denke ich meine 160er morgen umtauschen .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 20.Juni*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt hier im Forum genug Möglichkeiten, sich direkt auszutauschen.


 
Hoffe, du hast das jetzt nicht falsch verstanden...!? Ich meinte das im positiven Sinne und ausnahmsweise mal nicht ironisch oder sarkastisch!


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Keine Bange, habe ich nicht falsch verstanden!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Sehr schönen Bericht hast du hier geschrieben. Würde mir am liebsten auch einen Kleinen aufbauen, aber man kann nicht alles haben... 

Kannst du vllt noch eine Sache für mich testen, falls das noch möglich ist.
Lassen sich mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig an dem Board betreiben? Egal über welche Anschlusskombination. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## XFX-XXX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Ich hoffe sie hat sich darüber gefreut ?

Meinen Kiddis konnt ich so auch ne Freude machen.

Gruß


----------



## Toffele (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Klasse Ding und schöne Bilder!

Von dem Stromverbrauch können einige (mich eingeschlossen) nur träumen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch]  (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Du hast einen Super Job gemacht....

Sind Fantastische Bilder....

Das Gehäuse ist wirklich eine schlichte Schönheit...

Obwohl ich erst beim* "Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin!"* an etwas anderes gedacht habe.... 

.....bin ich doch jetzt etwas enttäuscht, das es ein *Computer Gehäuse ist.*...

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Ich glaube du warst nicht der einzige... 

Wie ich den Titel gelesen habe, war ich im ersten doch moment sehr verwirt und konnte mir überhaupt nichts "drunter" vorstellen und dachte schon, dass er sich im Forum vertan hat...


----------



## Robär (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Wiedermal ein großes Lob an deine Arbeit Dax. Super sauber gearbeitet und hervorragende Bilder. Jedes Mal ein Fest deine Tagebücher/Threads zu lesen


----------



## Filico (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Schickes Teil. Das Bilderbuch ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen 

Ich spiele auch seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mit so ein kleines Teil zuzulegen. Meistens scheiterte es immer am Gehäuse, entweder schlecht verarbeitet und grottenhässlich oder sauteuer. Aber das hier passt perfekt.

Mehr als erstaunt bin ich auch über die Leistungsaufnahme. Dass der Verbrauch so gering ist, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.

Das verleitet mich auf jeden Fall dazu, den PC selbst nachzubauen 
Die Hälfte der benötigten Komponenten habe ich ja bereits hier.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Vielen Dank an Alle für die Komplimente!
Den Titel "Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin!" fand ich einfach nur passend. Um ein sofortiges Löschen von den Moderatoren zu verhindern, habe ich lieber noch in Klammern zwei der wichtigen Bauteile hinzugefügt! 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt noch eine Sache für mich testen, falls das noch möglich ist.
> Lassen sich mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig an dem Board betreiben? Egal über welche Anschlusskombination.
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Der DualView-Betrieb funktionierte gleich auf Anhieb mit dem DVI- und HDMI-Port. Wenn man den Onboard-Sound nutzt, wird der auch gleich mit über den HDMI-Port geschickt!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Sehr schon! Danke dir

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*



Digger schrieb:


> wow 55W sind ja nen super wert, da komm ich ja mit meinem picu psu super hin
> danke für die erinnerung





Toffele schrieb:


> Von dem Stromverbrauch können einige (mich eingeschlossen) nur träumen.





Filico schrieb:


> Mehr als erstaunt bin ich auch über die Leistungsaufnahme. Dass der Verbrauch so gering ist, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.



Das finde ich auch. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass das Messgerät nicht allzu genau ist. Aber selbst, wenn man 10-15 Watt daraufrechnet, ist der Wert noch sehr gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## Bestia (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Sehr sehr edel und eine tolle Erklärung. Meinen Respekt, Daxtrose. 
Aber, viel mehr als 5Watt dürften da die Schwankungen nicht betragen.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du vllt noch das eine Bild von Rechner wenn man ihn ganz sieht in ner höheren Auflösung? Ich finde das sehr schön . Ich könnte es (wenn du es erlaubst) als Desktophintergrund für meinen 2. Monitor (15") benutzen!
> Danke schonmal
> mr_sleeve



Ich habe es Dir mal hier hochgeladen und in einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 und als HD in 1920x1200 reingestellt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

dankeschön


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

sieht echt super aus was du da gebaut hast

außerdem sind die bilder echt spitze


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Sehr schönes "Bilderbuch" , da hat sich jemand aber viel Zeit genommen , sehr ausführlich und gut lesbar !  Ein dickes Lob an dieser Stelle auch von mir !



Mfg Micha


----------



## Shoran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Klasse Teil. Finde gut, dass man das Gehäuse noch wiedererkennt! Sehr sauber gearbeitet, schick aufgemacht.
Passt einfach alles!


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Vielen Dank @all!
*@Shoran:* Wie meinst Du das genau mit dem wiedererkennen?

*EDIT:* Der Scythe Big Shuriken passt übrigens auch auf das Board, wie man hier sehen kann. Der ist sogar noch flacher (58mm) als der Shuriken Rev.B! Der Vorteil wäre, dass der RAM mitgekühlt wird und RAM-Riegel mit "Verkleidung" auf das Board passen.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Ich habe noch zwei Videos auf YouTube gefunden, in dem man das Q07 auch in rot sieht. Allerdings habe ich es in deutschen Shops noch nicht gesehen. Das PC-V351 kenne ich ja schon in rot! 
In dem ersten Video kann man auch noch mal den groben Zusammenbau sehen. Man achte auf die Fingernägel - es sind Frauenhände - ganz bestimmt! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8rMa-QMlGQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOGGQGXsYqs&feature=related


----------



## terorkrümel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

glaube ich dir ^^
das gehäuse is chick fürs wohnzimmer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

ui sehr schick. Warum keine Wakü?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

OHAA Die Musik im ersten Video... Ich kann die nicht mehr hören, hatte ich schon genug in China...

Mittlerweile überlege ich schon, ob ich mein PC V1000B Plus II nicht vllt verkaufe, die HW auch und mir einen Kleinen hohle...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Die Musik ist wirklich übelst! 
Also wenn Du nicht gerade die neuesten Spiele in höchster Qualität spielen willst, kann ich nur zu dieser Kombination raten. Einzig die Festplatte würde ich im nachhinein anders wählen. Eine 2,5" reicht vollkommen und ist leiser. Wenn sie dann immer noch zu laut sein sollte, kann man sie in das Scythe Quiet Drive SQD 2.5 1000 stecken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

Joa könnte ich nur brauche ich min. 2 HDD's... System und Daten.
Und wenn würden es SSD's werden und da reicht es nicht, einfach nur das momentane System zu verkaufen. Aber ich habe da schon eine Idee wie ITX auch bei mir wieder Einzug hält 


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## sNook (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

DaxTrose? Ich verfluche dich hiermit 
Das Case ist ja mal sooo geil, ich muss glaub ich mein Antec Remote wieder verkaufen und meinen HTPC daraus basteln 

Aber kennst du nen guten HD-TV Stick?

Grüße und vielen Dank für dein "Bilderbuch"


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) > FERTIG*

 Ja, das kleine Schwarze sieht schon schick aus und ich kann verstehen, wenn es den Ein oder Anderen verführt! An dieser Stelle ein Gruß an Lian Li 
Zu Deiner Frage: Ich persönlich habe mit TerraTec sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Software ist sehr gut und mit der Hardware hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme. Natürlich kommt es immer noch auf Deine Ansprüche und Dein Budget drauf an.


----------



## sNook (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort und auch von mir nen Gruß an Lian Li  

Naja, ich würd halt gerne HDTV mäßig geiles Bild und wenn es geht per externer Soundkarte geilen Sound.....  
Das wäre alles was ich dafür möchte


----------



## skulldragon24 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Glückwunsch, du hast es mit dem Rechner ins Heft geschafft. 



mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

vor mir auch GW


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ja, vielen Dank. 
Ich habe die Ausgabe heute auch schon bekommen! Ich habe es mal eingescannt und den kurzen Bericht nach meinem Fazit eingefügt! 
An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team und speziell an Olli! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmendreck (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Klasse Teil, das Gehäuse passt wirklich in die Optik deiner restlichen Einrichtung und fällt kaum auf. Besucher werdene garantiert fragen: "Wasn das fürn schwarzer Kasten?"

Und natürlich Glückwunsch, dass es dein Rechner in die Printausgabe geschafft hat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hast echt ein tolles System auf die Beine gestellt! Habe mir auch schon ähnliche Komponenten geholt (das gleiche ITX, auch nen E5200, Rest bissl anders^^) um mir nen kleinen BluRay+Musikplayer fürs Wohnzimmer zu bauen. Das Gehäuse ist ne klasse Wahl sieht verdammt gut aus, ich werde mir selbst eins zusammenzimmern und versuchen das System semipassiv zu kühlen.  Hätte gleich mal ne Frage an dich, wie siehts bei dir mit dem Verbrauch aus? Also ich hab mit nem 08/15-Netzteil, beim booten 60W und im Idle etwa 35W gemessen, hast du schon paar Erfahrungen machen können?

Ich werde wenn ich Zeit finde mich an mein System setzen, ich hab nur das Problem, dass ich viel selbst machen will/muss (Beleuchtung, Halterungen, Anschlüsse legen, etc.), ein Tagebuch werd ich aber auch noch zusammenzimmern. Also nich wundern wenn ich vllt mal ein paar Fragen zum System hab 

So das wars, herzlichen Glückwunsch noch, dass du es ins Heft geschafft hast 

gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Vielen Dank!
*@euMelBeumel:* Einen kleinen Eindruck über die Leistungsaufnahme des Systems findest Du *HIER*. Beim Booten von Windows kam er nicht über 45 Watt. Das andere sind jeweils die Spitzenwerte. Im IDLE ging es teilweise auf 24 Watt runter.
Du kannst gerne Deine Frage an mich richten. Wenn es um spezielle Sachen geht, kann es etwas dauern, da das kleine Schwarze schon bei meiner Freundin steht!
Auf Dein Gehäuse bin ich gespannt und ein Tagebuch wäre wünschenswert!


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Gut also wenn mal was is weiß ich an wen ich mich wenden kann  Die Leistungsaufnahme gefällt mir, obwohl es mir etwas rätselhaft vorkommt, dass du im Idle schon 10Watt weiter runter kommst, vielleicht liegts wirklich an meinem blöden Testnetzteil, mit geschätztem 60% Wirkungsgrad^^ Zumal du ja nicht undervoltest oder? Ich bekomm mit RMClock die VCore noch auf 1,1V etwa runter, aber trotzdem verbraucht er mehr... kann doch nur am NT liegen bei 2,5"-HD, Notebook-Laufwerk, einem Lüfter und 4GB RAM Restkonfiguration, oder?

Ach übrigens die Fotos sind erste Sahne! Klasse gemacht, und mein Gehäuse, ja ist etwas exklusiv, will jetzt hier nich zuviel verraten, könnte aber noch etwas dauern, denke in einer Woche könnte es los gehen.

Gut danke für die schnelle Antwort, vllt find ich noch nen Weg den Verbrauch zu senken...

gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Es könnte einmal an dem Messgerät liegen, da diese nicht 100%ig sind und zum Anderen am Netzteil. Das be quiet! ist ein 80Plus zertifiziertes und hat somit auch im unteren Bereich noch einen guten Wirkungsgrad. Dann kommt noch das Belegen der zweiten RAM-Bank dazu...vielleicht summiert sich dadurch alles auf!?


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ja stimmt die zweite RAM-Bank sind sicher auch noch paar Watt, habe jetzt eben nochmal nen Testaufbau aber mit nem PicoPSU Wandler durchlaufen lassen, und habe nun nur noch maximal 53Watt beim booten und im Idle bis zu 28Watt minimal. Liegt also zum großen Teil am Netzteil, das freut mich^^ Und den Tipp die CPU zu undervolten kann ich dir auch geben, nicht nur wegen der Aufnahme auch wegen den Temperaturen, also wie gesagt meiner macht 0,185V weniger mit, mehr macht die Software nich^^. Habe mit nem Passivkühler mit kleinem 60mm Lüfter drauf max. 40°C. Achja eins noch wird bei dir die Northbridge/GPU, was auch immer auch ziemlich warm?

So das wars wieder, will ja nich den ganzen Thread hier nur mit Fragen vollspammen 

gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Die NB wird bei mir etwa 55°C unter Last. Wird aber auch etwas vom Shuriken und dem Netzteillüfter mitgekühlt. Durch den NT-Lüfter wird die komplette Luft im Gehäuse sehr schnell ausgetauscht und die Komponenten werden somit immer mit Frischluft versorgt! 
Da das kleine Schwarze nicht bei mir, sondern bei meiner Freundin steht, wollte ich keine Experimente bezüglich OC oder UV machen. Die Leistung, wie auch die Kühlung der Komponenten ist vollkommen ausreichend! Für ein passives System bietet sich das UV allerdings an. Aber Danke für den Tipp!  Welche Software benutzt Du denn zum UV?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

gut ja die Temps hab ich auch etwa, bei mir kühlt halt der 60mm nich wirklich die NB mit, da muss ich noch dran feilen, aber das wird schon. Finds bloß krass, dass das Ding passiv 90°C warm wird, frag mich wie das bei dem ION aussieht, bei dem sind ja CPU und NB unter einem Alu-Kühler... Der Vorteil mit dem Netzteil fällt bei mir auch weg^^, aber ich hab mir das schon was überlegt. Das mit dem OC versteh ich, Leistung reicht ja vollkommen für alles "normale" aus. Wegen dem Undervolten bei mir klappts mit RMClock, habs damit zuerst versucht und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt  Aber wie gesagt tiefer als 1,1V geht er leider nicht, aber immerhin. Finds auch bissl bescheuert, dass man im BIOS nur Volts rauf und nicht runtersetzen kann, das is gerade in solchen Geräten, die auch mal klein und eng werden richtig von Vorteil.

Aber vielleicht kommt ja mal wieder ein neues BIOS irgendwann, dass man dann wieder unter Windows aufspielen darf. Ein Leben ohne Risiko ist ja langweilig 

gruß

PS: Falls du RMClock inner x64 Umgebung nutzen willst brauchste den signierten Treiber, einfach mal nach "RTCore64.sys" suchen 

edit: werd mich mal ans Löten machen, brauch auch noch paar Kleinteile, Geld kam zum Glück heute^^ dann werd ich das zusammenzimmern undn Tagebuch basteln *hihi*


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Danke noch mal für die Tipps. Wünsche Dir bei Deinem Tagebuch viel Spaß - ich bin gespannt! 
Ich habe übrigens mal "Lian Li Zotac" bei Google eingegeben...das es gleich an erster Stelle kommt, hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## M_aste_R (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

super Bilder! vor allem die Nahaufnahmen!
Bin beeindruckt! Trotz Beleuchtung echt SEHR edele optik!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## sNook (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Mal eine (doofe) Frage:
Ist es möglich eine PCIx1 Karte in dem Slot (PCIx16) zu betreiben?

Und:
Wie findest oder schätzt du die ein?
Ich würde gerne per USB die beste Bildquali und das über DVB-S 

Ist in dem Case ein Modulares NT von vorteil? Also sehr stark von vorteil?
Schwanke da nämlich, welches ich nehmen soll 

Viele Grüße


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Es ist kein Problem eine 1x oder 4x PCIe Karte in einem PCIe 16x Slot zu betreiben. Ausprobiert habe ich es mit dem Zotac-Board allerdings noch nicht. Aber in meinem DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus habe ich eine 1xPCIe Soundkarte (X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty) im 16x PCIe und sie läuft ohne Probleme.
Zu der TerraTec kann ich Dir nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht habe, aber ich bin von TerraTec bis jetzt noch nicht etäuscht worden. Die Software finde ich auch sehr gelungen. Ich selbst besitze die Cinergy HT PCI und bin sehr zufrieden.
Zum Netzteil kann ich nur sagen, dass die meisten Netzteile mit modularem Kabelmanagement auch gleich etwas länger sind und Du in dem PC-Q07 nach Hinten eh nicht viel Platz hast (siehe Foto). Wenn Du nicht gerade ein NT mit vielen Kabeln hast, brauchst Du nicht unbedingt einen modularen Aufbau. 
Welches NT schwebt Dir denn vor?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich habe derzeit ein BeQuiet Straight Power E6 mit 350 Watt.
Müsste dann halt im Endeffekt für 30€ umrüsten, wenn ich meins noch verkauft bekomme..

Du sagst du hast eine PCI TV-Karte - die ist aber nicht in dem Teil oder? Ich mein wohin denn auch^^ 

Hast du, um den Thread evtl. noch mit Bildern zu füllen ein Bild im Ganzen - mit TV und Co.?
Also zu den vorhandenen ?!
Ich finde diese nämlich super, da kann man schön sehen wie klein das Case doch ist 

Grüße


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Dein be quiet! reicht doch vollkommen aus. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle kein neues NT zulegen.
Die TV-Karte ist, wie schon gesagt, auf DFI Board und nicht auf dem Zotac. Würde auch nicht funktionieren, da das Zotac keinen PCI-Slot hat. Also musst Du entweder eine PCIe-Karte finden oder halt die USB-Lösung nehmen.
Mehr Bilder mit TV, als dieses hier, habe ich nicht gemacht, sorry! War ja auch nur kurz zum testen. Eigentlich steht das kleine Schwarze jetzt bei meiner Freundin mit einem Samsung T220 auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## sNook (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Naja ist ja kein Problem 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich 

HD und HTPC "Ready" ist der Rechner im Endeffekt aber allemal ? 

Das wäre dann meine letzte Frage 

Viele Grüße


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Der Rechner ist auf jeden Fall HD und HTPC "ready"! Wenn Du ein blue-ray Laufwerk einbaust dann voll und ganz. Über den HDMI-Anschluß wird auch der Ton mit übertragen, solange Du den Onboard-Sound benutzt. Das Board hat sogar zwei digitale Ausgänge für den Ton - coaxial und optisch. Wenn Du allerdings THX haben möchtest, solltest Du den PCIe-Slot für eine passende Soundkarte freihalten!


----------



## sNook (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Letzteres ist geplant 

Dann nochmal vielen lieben Dank für deine Kompetenz 
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich bei noch mehr Fragen, weiterhin an dich wenden kann?! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## skdiggy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

respekt das teil sieht echt geil aus.Aber das du einfach beim netzteil den lüfter tauschst hat mich 
besonders beindruckt .Ich mache zwar jeden mist an meinem rechner ,aber das würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Vielen Dank!
Warum nicht den Lüfter wechsteln? Wenn Du mit Bedacht ran gehst, kann nichts passieren. Außerdem habe ich ja nur den Lüfter getauscht und nichts "umverdrahtet"!


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

jap da muss ich DaxTrose recht geben habe das auch bei meinem NT gemacht und hatte da das glück das der lüfter per stecker gesteckt war so musste ich ihn nur rausbauen und den anderen einbauen ohne was zu löten


----------



## DeadApple (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

passt da ne gtx260 rein ?? ich bin am überlegen ob ic hauf so nen sys mit nene q6600 im schlepptau umsteige


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Eine GTX260 ist definitiv zu lang. Länger als 20cm, inklusive Stromanschluss, darf die Karte nicht sein. Und selbst dann muss man schauen, ob es mit dem Kühler hin haut und er nicht gegen das Front-USB-Panel kommt. Auch sollt man dann eine 2,5" HDD verwenden, da eine 3,5" doch recht dick ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoTT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hallo und guten abend,

ein wirklich schöner Rechner. Respektable Leistung.

Bezüglich des Board´s habe ich ne Frage. Würde eine Multimonitorlösung mit zwei Bildschirmen unterstützt? Ein DVI und VGA Anschluss sind ja vorhanden...

Gruß

ShoTT


----------



## ShoTT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sry, zu früh gepostet. Sowas passiert wenn man den Thread von hinten nach vorne liest..... 

Aber andere Frage: Würden sich zwei 2,5´´ Festplatten übereinander verbauen lassen (zwecks Raid). Es ist ja nur ein Einbauplatz vorhanden.....

Gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Also ich glaube, man kann in der HDD-Halterung zwei 2,5" HDD unterbringen. Aber notfallst kannst Du einfach dieses Kit verwenden:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li HD-321 Internal 2,5 Zoll HDD Kit


----------



## Excavated (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ShoTT schrieb:


> Aber andere Frage: Würden sich zwei 2,5´´ Festplatten übereinander verbauen lassen (zwecks Raid). Es ist ja nur ein Einbauplatz vorhanden.....
> 
> Gruß



Das Zotac-MB hat doch nur 2x Sata intern, oder irre ich mich da? Raid wäre also nur möglich, wenn man ein etwaiges Laufwerk per eSata oder ein externes per USB anschließt. 

Gut: man kann sich auch ne PCIe-Controller-Karte kaufen...


----------



## DaxTrose (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Für alle, die eine leistungstarke Grafikkarte für das Q07 suchen, sollten mal einen Blick auf die Zotac GeForce 9800 GT Eco werfen, da diese, laut dem Bericht auf Computerbase nur 19cm lang ist und keine zusätzlichen Stromanschlüsse hat!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a417687.html


----------



## Oktanius (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Morgen



Auf der suche nach einem casereview (Lian Li PC-Q07) bin ich auf diesen post gestossen.

Hab bis auf einen anderen kühler, einer 2.5'' HDD und einem 350W Superflower NT das gleiche system.


Aber etwas macht mich stutzig  Nämlich deine messwerte....


Die 28W im IDLE und die 54W unter Last. Ich meine das kann nicht stimmen  denn ich bekomm ganz andere werte mit meinem "Brennenstuhl PM 230"


Hie meine Bilder

StartUp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IDLE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Full Load (Prime95):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Full Load (Furmark):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-GPU Full Load (Furmark + Prime95):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Irgendwie funktioniert das integrieren des BB-Codes fürs bild nicht - sry


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Zum einen hast du deine CPU übertaktet und zum anderen liegt es vllt. auch noch an der Effizienz deines Netzteils.

[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DaxTrose (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hallo Oktanius und willkommen im Forum! Freut mich, dass mein Bericht Grund war, Dich hier anzumelden! 
Wie ich schon im Bericht schrieb, war ich auch von die Werte überrascht:

"_Über die Werte war ich dann doch leicht überrascht, da ich mit wesentlich mehr gerechnet hatte. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen, wie genau das Leistungsmessgerät gemessen hat, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, dieses zu überprüfen._"

Ich würde mich dann auch nichtraucher91 anschließen und sagen, dass es an Deiner Übertaktung und dem Netzteil liegen kann. Natürlich ist mein Messgerät nicht geeicht und somit die Werte mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich denke auch, dass es womöglich am Netzteil und der OC-CPU liegt, denn ich kann die Werte von DaxTrose nur bestätigen (gleiches Board+CPU)


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Der PC sieht super aus, da hast du richtig viel arbeit dir gemacht. Die Bilder sehen wansinnig gut aus.


----------



## Mattai (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hallo DaxTrose,

dass das Projekt mit dem Case wirklich sagenhaft sexy ist weiss ich ja schon eine ganze Weile - denn auch meine Freundin steht auf kleine minimalistische Gehäuse und das LianLi hab ich mir daher auch auf die "to do" liste gesetzt ...Deine Fotos und die Durchexerzierung des ganzen Aufbaus ist jedoch sagenhaft gut. Mit den Fotos gabs bei den Schwiegereltern problemlos Kredit und Zuschuass für das Kistchen .

Meine Frage: wenn schon Minimalismus, dann wirklich - und daher liebäugle ich mit einem Slot-In-Laufwerk fürs Gerät. Allerdings bin ich bisher weder bei Lian-Li noch anderswo auf vernünftige Lösungen zur Blende gestossen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Lösungen sich so ein Slot-In in eine normale 5,25" reinzubauen??
Zur not wird die vorinstallierte Blende zum Modellbauer geschleppt und ein Schlitz und Auswurfknopfloch gefräst...
unkomplizierter und billiger wäre ja aber schöner 

ahoi
mat


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Es gibt für 5,25er einen Einsatz für zwei Slot-In Laufwerke, was anderes ist mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

*@Mattai:* Willkommen im Forum!
Ich denke mal auch, dass Du um eine kleine Bastelei nicht herum kommst. Ich glaube, ich würde das Gehäuse eines alten Laufwerks als Konstruktionsbasis nehmen, es "entkernen" und das Slot-In hinein basteln. Die mitgelieferte Blende vom Q07 würde ich dann einfach mit einem Schlitz versehen. 
Ich hatte auch anfangs überlegt, ob ich ein Slot-In nehmen soll, aber das war mir einfach zu teuer und die Auswahl an Laufwerken ist stark begrenzt. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja im Laufe der "Gehäuseminiaturisierung".


----------



## Mattai (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

@Dax:

Danke für das Wilkommenheissen und den Hinweis.
Nach einer kleinen Odyssee und Rechercherunde im Netz glaube ich ich gehe doch lieber auch Deinen Weg. Denn erstens ist das ausschlachten eines alten LWs und die anschließende Schlitzung nicht gerade weniger Arbeit....und zum anderen wäre ein Slot-IN OHNE Fugen eines Abdeckbleches dann wirklich sexy - also eine komplett schwarze Kiste mit nur 2 Knöpfen und einem Schlitz vorne (auf die USB-Ports könnte ich ja auch gern verzichten...und anstößige Kommentare zum Thema "zwei Knöpfe und einem Schlitz" will ich gar nciht erst hören )

Und wenn schon Blende mit Fugen - dann kann sie wenigestens auch funktional sein und ein ordentliches LW dahinter verbergen!!

ahoj,
mat


----------



## Mattai (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

@Dax:
Naja...wenn schon slot-in, dann sollte wohl eher sowas das nächste (noch kleinere) Schwarze für unsere Freundinnen sein 
Psile | Silent Media center or living room PC according to Nexus

Auch mit einem mini-ITX machbar...aber mit nem 775 chipsatz vermutlich nicht wirklich kühl zu bekommen (und wie viel Watt man mit externen Netzteilen hinbekommt weeß ick oooch ni).

Aber schick isses! 

Ahoi,
Mattai


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Mattai schrieb:


> also eine komplett schwarze Kiste mit nur 2 Knöpfen und einem Schlitz vorne (auf die USB-Ports könnte ich ja auch gern verzichten...und anstößige Kommentare zum Thema "zwei Knöpfe und einem Schlitz" will ich gar nciht erst hören )ahoj,
> mat


 
Verdammt  Mir kam nämlich grad der Satz: "Dann passt das ja als Frauen-Case" in den Sinn 

toTopic: Sieht echt klasse aus. Ich setz mein Zotac baldig unter Wasser


----------



## DaxTrose (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Mattai schrieb:


> @Dax:
> Naja...wenn schon slot-in, dann sollte wohl eher sowas das nächste (noch kleinere) Schwarze für unsere Freundinnen sein
> Psile | Silent Media center or living room PC according to Nexus
> Auch mit einem mini-ITX machbar...aber mit nem 775 chipsatz vermutlich nicht wirklich kühl zu bekommen (und wie viel Watt man mit externen Netzteilen hinbekommt weeß ick oooch ni).
> ...


 
Ja, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus und ist sogar noch kleiner. Allerdings ist auch kein Netzteil integriert, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. 
Der große Vorteil bei der PC-Q07 und Zotac ITX Kombination ist, dass man noch die Möglichkeit hat, auf- oder umzurüsten! 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Verdammt  Mir kam nämlich grad der Satz: "Dann passt das ja als Frauen-Case" in den Sinn
> 
> toTopic: Sieht echt klasse aus. Ich setz mein Zotac baldig unter Wasser


 
Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du das Kleine unter Wasser hast, oder noch besser, wenn Du ein Tagebuch/Worklog darüber machst!


----------



## Aequitas (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Klasse Teil, Lian-Li 4ever


----------



## sam1974 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

DaxTrose: Dein Super-Tagebuch hat mich verdammt! Ich liebäugle schon lange mit so einem System, aber Du hast mir jetzt den Rest gegeben (und bist ein Grund mehr, mich nun endlich hier zu registrieren).

Gratuliere Dir zu so einem System (ich würde mir das Löten beim Netzteil selbst aber nicht zutrauen).

Du hast ja den normalen Shuriken verbaut. Dass der Big Shuriken auf das Board passt, weiss ich auch schon. Allerdings: Meinst Du, dass der Big in diesem Gehäuse dann nicht oben mit dem DVD-LW kollidiert? Es ist ja mit dem Normalen Shuriken schon sehr, sehr knapp.

Danke für Deine Arbeit mit dem Tagebuch - die Bilder sind top und nützen einem wirklich, weil man echt mal was sieht (im Gegensatz zu Bildern bei manchen Reviews).


----------



## DaxTrose (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

*@Sam1974:* Herzlich willkommen im Forum und vielen Dank für das Kompliment - das ehrt mich! 
Der Big Shuriken sollte gerade so Platz finden. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum einen Thread mit einem Bild gesehen, wo man genau auf die Kombination Zotac 9300 ITX und Big Shuriken drauf sieht. Wenn Du dieses Bild mit dem Eingebauten Zotac im PC-Q07 vergleichst, sollte es eigentlich passen! Ausprobiert habe ich es leider nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sam1974 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

DaxTrose, danke für die Recherche, das Bild von oben mit einem Big hatte ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. Dafür habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Big genau 19mm über die Mainbord-Kante hinausgeht. So aus dem Kopf (du hattest das Board und Gehäuse immerhin schon mal real in Händen - im Gegensatz zu mir), denkst Du zwischen Mainbord-Kante und DVD-Halterung sind noch 19mm vorhaden? Rein auf Deinem Foto sieht es für mich nach eher weniger aus...


----------



## DaxTrose (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich habe noch mal geguckt, ob ich ein Foto habe, wo man es besser erkennen kann, leider nicht. Alle sind von der Perspektive dafür unglücklich gewählt. Das Ganze sieht aber verdammt knapp aus und wird Millimeterarbeit. Ich werde die nächsten Tage (Wochen ) das kleine Schwarze aufmachen, um die blaue gegen eine rote Front-LED auszutauschen. Dann kann ich mal nachmessen, wenn Du solange Zeit hast. Leider habe ich das Kleine nicht hier, sonder es steht bei meiner Freundin, die ich wohl erst am Sonntag wiedersehe.


----------



## sam1974 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Natürlich habe ich solange Zeit. Also wenn Du Dir schon die Mühe machst das nachzumessen, bin ich sehr, sehr dankbar - auch wenn es Tage/Wochen braucht. Den mein Budget braucht noch mindestens einen Monat Erholung, bis ich mir das Zeugs leisten kann. (Wenn Du mal Frau + Kind hast, gehört Dir von einem Franken vielleicht noch 1 bis 2 Rappen  )


----------



## ITM-Hummel (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

sooo ich habe das gehäuse auch und habe das alles hier mal ein bisschen verfolgt. 

zur Grafikkarte die 9800 Eco passt perfekt habe ich bei mir verbaut nur sie ist extrem laut die Temperaturen stimmen auch daher habe ich ein anderen kühler auf der grakka verbaut jetzt ists perfekt.

ich habe in meinem rechner sogar ein display unter bekommen hier ein paar bilder (wurden nur mit handy gemacht daher die schlechte qualli (iphone))

sieht noch etwas komisch aus aber das ist nur vorrübergehend da mein case nächste woche ein airbrush bekommt.

Laufwerk ist auch verbaut  nur ich wollte das man das garnicht sieht. jetzt kann ich zwar nur im betrieb aufmachen aber das ist mir egal.


mache nachher auch mal gerne bilder vom offenen gehäuse mit verbauter grakka. es ist sehr sehr knapp innen und den usb hub vorne musste ich auch abändern da sonnst das kabel mit verbauter grakka zu kurz ist.


----------



## tabris87 (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

@ ITM hummel:
1. welcome im forum
2. woher ist der bildschirm, wieviel hat der gekostet, welche anschlüsse und wie angesteuert


----------



## DaxTrose (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Willkommen im Forum ITM-Hummel!
Sieht gut aus mit dem Display! Hast Du vielleicht noch ein Foto mit der Grafikkarte und der Kühlung, wie sie ins Gehäuse passt?
PS: Magst Du vielleicht die Bilder noch mal hier im Forum hochladen, so dass man zumindest Thumbnails sieht und nicht nur die Links? Wäre super!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

weitere bilder kommen die tage bin hier auf der arbeit  das display ist das alphacool lcd-display (wird durch usb angeschlossen leider durch einen normalen usb stecker ich habe es umgelötet so das man es intern am board anschließen kann) für ca. 80€ dies [URL="http://www.alphacool.com/shop/Displays/Displays/Alphacool-LCD-Display-240x128-Pixel-Blau-neg-black--3832.html"]hier
[/URL]


----------



## tabris87 (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Thanks!!!

BT: hab mich mal durchgeblättert!

Tollio sieht echt supi aus (ob sich meine freundin auch über das freuen würd???


----------



## ITM-Hummel (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

so hier nochmal die bilder







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (22. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

zum display "es ist frei programierbar" man kann jeden scheiß damit machen

achso habe auch kaltlicht twinset weiß drin


nächsten monat kommen die neue ati grafikkarten auf dem markt ich hoffe da ist eine gute grakka mit max. länge von 20cm bei dann werd ich sie mir holen, verbauen und fotos machen/uppen


----------



## RobPayne (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Da mich dieser Thread auch angeregt hat und ich eher noch die Zockerambitionen hatte mit der Zotac 9800er Eco habe ich mir folgende Hardware verbaut

PC-Q07
4GB Kingston
Core 2 Duo E8400
Zotac 9800GT Eco
Scythe Big Shuriken
Western Digital Scorpio 500GB 

Leider hat das mit dem Quiet Drive net geklappt weil die Spezial HDD Schrauben zu groß sind vom Gewinde. Da muss ich mir irgendwie was einfallen lassen oder weiss da jemand etwas?

Das schöne ist das man beim Big Shuriken normale 120er mit 25mm Höhe verbauen kann. Ich hab den Noctua P12er draufgemacht. 

Hatte Anfangs nen MCP Temp Problem weil der bis 95°C ging aber dann hab ich die Paste gewechselt und aufgepasst das der CPU Kühler den Boardkühler net anhebt und schon hatte ich stabile 40-50°C im Bios.

Ich werde allerdings die nächsten Tage nen Stabilitätstest machen ob alles überhaupt geht


----------



## DaxTrose (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Das mit der HDD ist natürlich ärgerlich! Du könntest aber den HDD-Einbaurahmen von dem Q07 ausbauen und die HDD mit dem QuietDrive auf dem Boden mit Klettband befestigen!
Wenn Du Fotos mit dem BigShuriken hast, würde ich die gerne mal sehen!


----------



## RobPayne (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hier so siehts aus, hab leider nur ein iPhone als Kamera zur Hand  
 
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_0548porj.jpg]

 Und leider geht so mein Traum auch net in Erfüllung. CPU Temp ist top, MCP Temp ist top aber die Grafikkarte wird 95°C heiss. Entweder ich muss nen anderen Kühler finden oder ich muss es ohne Karte betreiben


----------



## ITM-Hummel (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

da es ne 500gb HDD ist vermute ich ganz stark das es ne 3,5" HDD ist.

einfach ne kleinere 250gb 2,5" HDD, direkt am gehäuse schrauben (ist dennoch sehr sehr leise) und dann stimmen auch die temps. meine grakka ist bei max. 70°C beim zocken.


----------



## RobPayne (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> da es ne 500gb HDD ist vermute ich ganz stark das es ne 3,5" HDD ist.
> 
> einfach ne kleinere 250gb 2,5" HDD, direkt am gehäuse schrauben (ist dennoch sehr sehr leise) und dann stimmen auch die temps. meine grakka ist bei max. 70°C beim zocken.


 

Die Vermutung ist leider falsch. Es ist ne 2,5" Platte und die ist am Boden verschraubt übergangsweise. 
Du hast ja glaub nen anderen Kühler drauf oder? Oder sind das vom Stockkühler die Werte? Wenn ja wie hast du das Netzteil eingebaut oder besser gesagt wie ist bei dir die Belüftungskonstellation? Falls bei der Graka ein anderer Kühler drauf ist würd ich den gern wissen weil der Quirl geht mir ein bisschen auf die nerven 

mfg RobPayne


----------



## mondrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Hallo,

mal ne Frage: Der Big Shuriken steht doch wohl beim Zotac-Board an einer Seite 1 bis 2 cm über, paßt dann überhaupt noch das DVD-Laufwerk ins QO7-Gehäuse?

LG


----------



## RobPayne (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



mondrian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne Frage: Der Big Shuriken steht doch wohl beim Zotac-Board an einer Seite 1 bis 2 cm über, paßt dann überhaupt noch das DVD-Laufwerk ins QO7-Gehäuse?
> 
> LG



Ich hab die Kombination und es ist ne sehr knappe Geschichte aber es funktioniert


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

RobPayne hat mir Bilder geschickt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Dort kann man sehr gut erkennen, wie knapp das alles mit dem BigShuriken ist!
Vielen Dank noch mal für die Bilder RobPayne! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Schönes Tagebuch und schönes Gehäuse!
Habs grad selbst daheim stehen und warte auf die Mail von Caseking, dass ichs zurücksenden darf.
Hab leider ein µATX Board gekauft, und fälschlicherweise gedacht µATX = MicroITX :/


----------



## sam1974 (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Möchte nur nochmal DaxTrose und auch RobPayne danken für die Bilder mit dem BigShuriken - auch wenn man da nicht genau den Abstand zum DVD-LW sieht - aber RobPayne sagt ja, dass es reinpasst. Danke.


----------



## mondrian (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Auch von mir vielen Dank.

Scheint ja wirklich knapp zuzugehen. Eigentlich könnte ich da mir eine Luftführung mit umgedrehtem CPU-Lüfter vorstellen, so dass die Luft ins Netzteil geblasen wird. Vielleicht noch der Verzicht auf einen der Lüfter bei NT oder CPU-Kühler. Aber wahrscheinlich würden dann Spannungswandler und Chipsatz zu warm, wenn nicht alles zusätzlich untertaktet wird?


----------



## RobPayne (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Leider kann man momentan mit dem Zotac nicht untertakten, warum auch immer 



sam1974 schrieb:


> Möchte nur nochmal DaxTrose und auch RobPayne danken für die Bilder mit dem BigShuriken - auch wenn man da nicht genau den Abstand zum DVD-LW sieht - aber RobPayne sagt ja, dass es reinpasst. Danke.



Vom Gefühl her berührt der Shuriken das Laufwerk aber das passt wirklich wie maßgeschneidert. Den normalen Shuriken könnte man auch nehmen aber dann kann man keine 25mm hohen 120er nehmen. Ich habs einfach mal riskiert und bereut hab ich es net. Man muss eigentlich nur aufpassen das die Plastikteile von den Pushpins des Kühlers nicht den Passivkühler des MCPs anhebt. Wie gesagt bei mir läuft es wunderbar bis auf die Grafikkarte. Hilf mir Hummel ^^


----------



## sam1974 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Bei einem 25mm hohen Lüfter, ist da überhaupt noch Platz bis zum Netzteil oder berührt da dann der CPU-Lüfter auch schon das Netzteil? Ich möchte den Lüfter nämlich in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen und ihn auch noch entkoppeln, d.h. er wird nicht ganz auf den Shuriken aufliegen, sondern noch ca. 1mm Abstand zu den Kühl-Lamellen haben...


----------



## RobPayne (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Wenn du dir das erste bild anschaust dann kannste ja ungefähr sehen wieviel platz noch zum lüfter vorhanden ist, sprich es könnte eng werden


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

*@Sam1974:* Wie Du auf den Bildern von RobPayne sehen kannst, passt ein 25mm Lüfter. Denke, dass auch noch 1mm für Deine Entkopplung sein wird. Ich glaube aber, dass eine Entkopplung auf dem BigShuriken nicht notwendig ist. 
*@mondrian:* Ich lasse doch bei mir auch den CPU-Lüfter ins NT pusten, ohne dass die hardware zu warm wird - und das beim normalen Shuriken!

EDIT: RobPayne, das war ja fast gleichzeitig!  Hast Du das Grafikkarten-Problem schon lösen können?


----------



## RobPayne (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Nee leider nicht. Hab schon alles versucht. Lüfter unten mit Stelzen, dann die eigentlich logische Variante mit Lüfter ins Netzteil blasen lassen, dann beides mal umgekehrt. Bin irgendwie am verzweifeln. 

Ich denke es muss einfach ein anderer Kühler drauf. Allerdings habe ich auch extrem mit Furmark getestet. CoD5 z.b. läuft eigentlich aber die Grakatemp geht trotzdem auf 89°C.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

hi,

vllt hast du eine scheiß grakka erwischt ich hatte mit dem standart kühler max. 70°C (nur in World of Warcraft getestet ^.~) aber das gebrumme war unerträglich.
hier ein ersatz kühler der sowohl auf der grakka als auch ins gehäuse passt.
kann ich aber nicht empfehlen da der kühler fast die platte berührt.
einfach mal testen wozu gibts denn 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

jetzt habe ich ne andere Grafikkarte gekauft aber noch nicht verbaut komme nicht dazu fotos zu machen muss von morgens bis abends arbeiten habe aber in 2 wochen Urlaub dann sind fotos versprochen.

hier meine neue grakka es ist verdammt knapp mit dem Stromstecker (muss evtl. bearbeitet werden) aber sie ist leiser und wesentlich leistungsstärker (benchmarkts) auf dem benchmark ist die normale 9800gt die eco ist etwas schwächer als die normale laut benchmarkt meines vertrauens. und die 4770 ist nur 19,3 cm lang.

achso habe so ein billig lc-power netzteil xD aber nur weil da sehr wenig kabel drann sind und diese sehr kurz sind, was perfekt für das gehäuse ist.

bald kommt ein corsair mit kabelmangement rein und einem (von mir) gekürzten 24pin stecker

sry für rechtschreibfehler... bin ne grammatik niete

MfG
ITM-Hummel


----------



## ITM-Hummel (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

zu einem anderen thema....

im ersten quatal 2010 kommt warscheinlich das board raus

dann noch nen i5 750 und ne radeon 5770 oder so was in der ordnung evtl. auch ne geforce hauptsache leise,klein und gut und fertig ist meine maschine


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

und was willst du uns damit sagen


----------



## ITM-Hummel (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

das in meinem q07 bessere hardware kommt...

ich denke das würde evtl. ein paar mehr hier interessieren, das man ein guten quadcore in seiner mini kiste bekommen kann


----------



## Torti10825 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich bin wirklich angetan von diesem ganzen Projekt und es hat mich dazu bewegt, dass ich jetzt endlich meinen alten Klumpen von PC durchs Fenster schicke und mir selbst einen neuen "kleinen" zusammenbaue. 

3 Fragen:

Wie genau besfestige ich eine 2,5" Festplatte im Gehäuse, so wie ich gehört habe gibt es keine Halterung wie für eine 3,5"er. ANscheind sind Schrauben nicht mitgeliefert, oder liegen die dann der Festplatte bei?

Wie sieht es aus mit einem leisen, guten und günstigem Netzteil? 
Denn anscheind war das hier verbaute Netzteil sehr laut und erst nach einem Umbau akzeptabel. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Pc soll auf dem Tisch stehen wie im Projekt.

Wie kann ich den Luftstrom von Netzteil und/oder CPU Lüfter ändern, kann das nicht wirklich erkennen im Beispiel und hoffe auf eure Hilfe um maximale Temperaturen zu vermeiden.

Danke schon im vorraus!


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Torti10825 schrieb:


> Wie genau besfestige ich eine 2,5" Festplatte im Gehäuse, so wie ich gehört habe gibt es keine Halterung wie für eine 3,5"er. ANscheind sind Schrauben nicht mitgeliefert, oder liegen die dann der Festplatte bei?


Wenn Du nur eine einbauen möchtest, kann man sie einfach auf den Boden des Q07 schrauben. Löcher und Schrauben sind dafür schon vorhanden.
Wenn Du zwei einbauen möchtest, oder die HDD entkoppeln willst, kannst Du auch zu dieser Variante greifen.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li HD-322 Internal 2,5 Zoll HDD Kit 



Torti10825 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit einem leisen, guten und günstigem Netzteil?
> Denn anscheind war das hier verbaute Netzteil sehr laut und erst nach einem Umbau akzeptabel. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Pc soll auf dem Tisch stehen wie im Projekt.


An sich ist das NT leise, nur der Lüfter machte Klackergeräusche, die aber bei dem verwendeten Modell vorkommen können. Allerdings gibt es jetzt von be quiet! eine neue Modellreihe. Ein Blick könnte sich lohnen! 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt
Welcher Lüfter dort verbaut wurde, kann ich Dir allerdings auch nicht sagen. Probiere es einfach aus.



Torti10825 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Luftstrom von Netzteil und/oder CPU Lüfter ändern, kann das nicht wirklich erkennen im Beispiel und hoffe auf eure Hilfe um maximale Temperaturen zu vermeiden.



Du kannst einfach die Lüfter drehen, was beim CPU-Kühler kein Problem ist, bei dem NT allerdings das Öffnen des Gehäuses voraussetzt und damit den Verlust der Garantie! Die meisten Netzteile saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Torti10825 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Wow! Danke für die schnelle Antwort   reichen 300 Watt auch noch für eine Grafikkarte? Hatte an die Zotac 9800 Eco gedacht, aber das kann erstmal warten. Als CPU würde ich den Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 mit 2,93GHz reinstecken.
Hab mir noch nie selber einen PC zusammengebaut, eher halt so Warhammer Sachen, halt so Miniaturdinger. Deshalb trau ich mir den Lian Li auch als Erstversuch zu 

Mein Lian Li:

Zotac GeForce 9300 -ITX WiFi
320GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 2,5"
4GB DDR 2 A-DATA PC800 CL5
LG GH22NS50 Sata Laufwerk
Scythe Big Shuriken vll auch eher den Rev. B
Intel Core 2 DUo E7500
bequiet Straight Power 400 Watt ATX 2,2 <<<<< wäre schön wenn es jemand kennen würde

Grafikkarte dann später je nach Bedarf, obwohl ich eher ältere Spiele wie MaxPayne, Gothic etc. spiele. Half Life 2 sollte aber noch drin sein


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann nimm das Straight Power 400Watt. Die Lüfter sind auf jeden Fall sehr leise. Habe schon drei davon verbaut!
Allerdings sind sie auch etwas länger und Du hast nicht ganz so viel Platz, die ganzen Kabel zu verstauen. Sollte aber auch gehen.


----------



## Torti10825 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

klingt doch prima  Das wäre ja dann fein mit nem 400 Watt Netzteil. zur Größe... die haben aber beide, sowohl dein vorgeschlagenes wie meins 140mm Tiefe. Breite ist jedoch beim 400 Watt 1 cm mehr = Problem? 
Sonst kann ich noch auf ein 350 Watt ausweichen. Alle anderen Komponenten sollen ja auch noch Platzfinden. 

Gibts eigentlich keine extra BlendeLW-Blende für den lian li Q07? Deine Lösung ist wirklich spitze. Weiß nur nicht, ob ich das dem kleinen Zwerg antun will  sieht ja schon fein aus das Teil. 
Und wenn man mal dann ein BlueRay LW reinschrauben will, hat man doch bestimmt wieder Probleme oder?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Wie wäre es denn mit nem "neuen" Pure Power L7?


----------



## RobPayne (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Also ich hab das Pure Power 300W drinnen und das mit E8400 und Zotac 9800GT eco und ansich läuft alles bis auf die Tempsache 
  Hmm ob ich nochmal 90€ für ne Graka ausgeben soll oder den Kühler hmm. Muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Die 4770 passt aber ohne Modifikationen rein oder muss man da was machen?


----------



## Low (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

WoW !!!
Wirklich GEILE Bilder !

Super in Szene gesetzt 

keep it on


----------



## ITM-Hummel (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

das mit der 4770 kann ich denke Freitag dokumentieren und fotographieren
Sie muss so reinpassen aber den stromstecker vom kabel muss evtl. bearbeitet werden. Also den kunststoff etwas wegschneiden das man das kabel eher biegen kann.

achso ich weiß nicht ob es erlaubt ist xD aber

Will jmd mein Gehäuse haben?

Bilder davon sind auf seite 18

mehr infos bei skype "memphis484" oder icq "440 036 775" ab 18:30 (bin auf der Arbeit)

arbeite an einem neuen q07 projekt hier sowas in der art werde ich mit einem meiner 6 gehäusen machen die ich noch habe^^


----------



## sebtb (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich habe mir heute auch das Board gekauft, dazu den Intel Q9400S (65W) und den Thermalright APX-140. Ich hoffe ich krieg das alles in das kleine Silverstone SG06. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich mit dem dicken Kühler die CPU passiv gekühlt kriege. Nächsten Monat dann noch die Gigabyte 9800GT passiv gekühlt und eventuell dann so ein kleinen mATX Netzteil von BeQuiet holen.

hat das Aussichten auf Erfolg, so wie ich mir das vorstelle?^.^


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich denke mal, dass Du einen kompletten passiven Aufbau nicht stabil hinkriegst. Ich würde zumindest einen guten, leisen Lüfter in der Front und auf dem Thermaltake plazieren!


----------



## sebtb (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Du einen kompletten passiven Aufbau nicht stabil hinkriegst. Ich würde zumindest einen guten, leisen Lüfter in der Front und auf dem Thermaltake plazieren!



och schad  na in der Front ist einer im SG06

http://img.youtube.com/vi/tdHzthOjk3I/0.jpg

hab gehofft das reicht vllt aus, da die CPU die 65 Watt Version ist. war ganz schön teuer, dafür kriegt man schon nen q9550^^

wenn noch platz auf dem Thermalright ist, bau ich eventuell ein dünnen scythe rauf. aber glaub man hat nur max 77 mm für den Kühler und der Thermal ist 70mm ^,^


----------



## ITM-Hummel (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

mal ne frage... 

gibts da eig. unterschiede bei alu? 

brauche alu zum modden.

würde sowas gehen oder ist das zu instabiel


----------



## RobPayne (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

So, ich habe endlich das Problem gefunden. Es war die WLP von der Graka. Hab sie jetzt mit Silberpaste erneuert und schon sinds mal 20°C weniger bei CoD5 und bei Furmark geht die Templinie so wie sie sein sollte. 

Der Kühler muss aber trotzdem getauscht werden wegen der Lautstärke. Muss mal schauen was ich alles drauf montieren kann. 

mfg RobPayne


----------



## cid-baba (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



sebtb schrieb:


> hab gehofft das reicht vllt aus, da die CPU die 65 Watt Version ist. war ganz schön teuer, dafür kriegt man schon nen q9550^^
> 
> wenn noch platz auf dem Thermalright ist, bau ich eventuell ein dünnen scythe rauf.



ich hab den thermalright selbst in nem desktopgehäuse (eng und quasi kein luftstrom, von daher begrenzt vergleichbar), und dazu nen e6750 (auch 65W). im idle gehts semipassiv (lüfter auf dem apx aus, 2 80er im heck bei 200-300, hab dann ~35° im kern) - aber sobald er last bekommt oder wenn auch noch die 8800gt mitheizt gehts ohne lüfter nicht mehr...

der apx ist wegen des geringen lamellenabstands eben nicht so gut fürs passivkühlen geeignet ... allerdings ist in deinem gehäuse der lüfter vom netzteil ja direkt drüber, von daher brauchst du vll. doch keinen extra cpulüfter. hilft wohl nur ausprobieren


----------



## sebtb (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



cid-baba schrieb:


> ich hab den thermalright selbst in nem desktopgehäuse (eng und quasi kein luftstrom, von daher begrenzt vergleichbar), und dazu nen e6750 (auch 65W). im idle gehts semipassiv (lüfter auf dem apx aus, 2 80er im heck bei 200-300, hab dann ~35° im kern) - aber sobald er last bekommt oder wenn auch noch die 8800gt mitheizt gehts ohne lüfter nicht mehr...
> 
> der apx ist wegen des geringen lamellenabstands eben nicht so gut fürs passivkühlen geeignet ... allerdings ist in deinem gehäuse der lüfter vom netzteil ja direkt drüber, von daher brauchst du vll. doch keinen extra cpulüfter. hilft wohl nur ausprobieren



danke für die Einschätzung. Wenns nicht passiv geht, war es n teures Unterfangen  :E ab kommender Woche trudeln wohl alle Teile ein und dann schreib ich dazu mal was.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/71527-passiv-gekuehltes-itx-system-im-aufbau.html


----------



## martma (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Super Minirechner, tolle Arbeit! 


Edit: Ach ja, was ich auch noch sagen wollte, SUPER BILDER!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Soo habe die 4770 von HIS unterbekommen.... es ist sau schwer sie reinzubekommen aber es ist möglich ohne am kabel oder der grakka was zu bearbeiten und die temps stimmen auch.... und das ding hat ordentlich power aber ich hoffe nächste woche kommt ne kleine ati 5xxx, die max 19,3 cm lang sein darf (mit stromanschluss), raus


----------



## RobPayne (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> Soo habe die 4770 von HIS unterbekommen.... es ist sau schwer sie reinzubekommen aber es ist möglich ohne am kabel oder der grakka was zu bearbeiten und die temps stimmen auch.... und das ding hat ordentlich power aber ich hoffe nächste woche kommt ne kleine ati 5xxx, die max 19,3 cm lang sein darf (mit stromanschluss), raus




Dann werd ich bei der 5er serie zuschlagen


----------



## martma (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> Soo habe die 4770 von HIS unterbekommen.... es ist sau schwer sie reinzubekommen aber es ist möglich ohne am kabel oder der grakka was zu bearbeiten und die temps stimmen auch.... und das ding hat ordentlich power aber ich hoffe nächste woche kommt ne kleine ati 5xxx, die max 19,3 cm lang sein darf (mit stromanschluss), raus




Du hast eine HD4770 in den Q7 bekommen? Hast Du mal Bilder davon?


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> mal ne frage...
> gibts da eig. unterschiede bei alu?
> brauche alu zum modden.
> würde sowas gehen oder ist das zu instabiel


 
1mm sollte für ein Gehäuse ausreichend sein, solange Du nicht große Flächen damit überbrücken möchtest. Ansonsten gibt es Aluminium in anderen Farben und gebürstet. Sind aber nur optische Unterschiede.

Ein Foto von der HIS im Gehäuse würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

mich auch ^^


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

bekommt ihr heute!!! die HIS 4770 iCooler III past rein sie ist nur 19,3 cm lang


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Interessant, ich dachte immer, es passen nur Grakas bis 18,5cm rein. Aber wenn diese HD4770 auch passt, wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

da sind die bilder!!!

Bilder Teil 1:


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Bilder Teil 2:

wichtig!!! erst strom anschließen dann reinquetschen


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

jaja ich weiß ich habe wurstfinger 

und ich hatte natürlich das glück und habe ne defekte grafikkarte erwischt


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Wow, das ist ja mal extrem knapp. Gibt es eigentlich noch andere HD4770 in dieser Länge? Ich brauchte nämlich eine mit rotem oder schwarzem PCB für meinen roten Q7.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



martma schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja mal extrem knapp. Gibt es eigentlich noch andere HD4770 in dieser Länge? Ich brauchte nämlich eine mit rotem oder schwarzem PCB für meinen roten Q7.




leider nicht. diese ist schon mit nem kleineren chip als die normale und daher auch gekürzt


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ok, Danke!


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sehr geil! ...und ausführlich!  ...und sehr knapp! 
Dass Deine Karte defekt ist, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Würde mich noch interessieren, wie laut sie in etwa ist.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die grakka ist super leise und kühl im idle...

sie lief erst nur dann habe ich resident evil gestartet - hiroglyphen und absturz.

dann ausgeschaltet wieder angeschaltet = kein bild.
vom strom getrennt 10min. gewartet und ging. 
dann re5 wieder gestartet gespielt 1min. (läuft auf max details "1920x1200" perfekt)
wollte aus spiel gehen... booom. blackscreen und ging garnet mehr an.

also wie schon erwähnt, sie ist wirklich sehr sehr leise auch unter last (konnte sie nur 1 min. unter last testen xD).

naja morgen ist die neue da


----------



## ITM-Hummel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

heute ist mein alu gekommen...

die tage eröffne ich ein neuen modding thread  nur da wird die 4770 kein platz finden! werde ne 9600 verbauen müssen.

da ich dann nur noch singleslot grakkas verbauen kann.

netzteil kommt knapp über boden, darauf mb und das laufwerkschacht kommt ganz raus statt dessen 2x 3,5" HDD slots,

  eine fette CPU warscheinlich der q9550s oder wie der auch heißt und ein fetter cpu kühler da durchs umbauen (fast "wird knapp") ein tower kühler drauf passt.


----------



## Digger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

hey ITM-Hummel,

bitte benutze doch den "ändern"-button von einem post. 
doppelposts sind nich gerne gesehen und du hast leider schon einige davon.

danke 

interessant is es ja allemal was du zu berichten hast


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ist die 4770 besser als die 98er von Zotac?

Und wie heiß wird die HDD mit so einer Graka direkt drüber?

PS: passt auch ein normales Netzteil? Bzw würde mein Seasonic M12 500W (modular)  reinpassen?

PPS: Wie lang darf das ODD sein?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die 4770 ist wesentlich stärker als die zotac 9800 denn die 9800 eco ist abgespeckt und die 4770 von HIS nicht. 

und auch so kommt die 9800gt nicht an die 4770 ran.

hier die tatsachen

edit: 

die temps der hdd interessieren mich nicht ^^

und ja es passt ein normales netzteil rein.
würde aber eins mit a. kabelmanagement oder b. sehr kurzen und wenigen kabel benutzen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



martma schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja mal extrem knapp. Gibt es eigentlich noch andere HD4770 in dieser Länge? Ich brauchte nämlich eine mit rotem oder schwarzem PCB für meinen roten Q7.


Hey Markus,
sollte die nicht passen?

*Gigabyte HD4770

*oder die von Sapphire ist auch rot....finde aber die Länge gerade nicht


----------



## martma (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich glaube nicht, sieht so aus als wenn das noch die lange Version wäre.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Schöner Bericht, schönes System.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sind befestigungslöcher für 2,5" HDD`s vorhanden?


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ja, auf dem Boden. Du kannst die Halterung für die 3,5" abschrauben. Aber ich glaube, die 2,5" passt auch mit Halterung genau dazwischen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Geht die Konfiguration so? 

- Zotac 9300 Wifi 
- C2Q Q8200  (400mhz fsb möglich?)  
- Scythe Shiruken Rev. B
- His HD4770 iCooler
- 2x2 GB Kingston oder wenns passt 2x2 GB Corsair Dominator?  
- Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB 2,5" 
- Seasonic M12 500W  (modular) 
- Pioneer BDC-202BK (BluRay-Laufwerk) 
- Lian Li Q07 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die rams dürfen keine passive kühlkörper haben sonnst passt es nicht mit dem shurikan rev. b bzw. die passive kühlkörper dürfen nicht nach oben rausragen sondern max. an den seiten und dann wird der ram auch schon gequetscht.

beim cpu würd ich nen mittelmäßigen dual core nehmen z.B. den e5200 weil ich nicht weiß wie die wärme entwicklung beim quad core ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

also die Kingston HyperX ^^ 

Aber ansonsten sollte alles passen?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

ja das müsste hinhauen ich habe den Corsair XMS2 der wird auch schon etwas gequetscht und das ist net gesund fürs board


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

und bewältigt das Zotac Board 400Mhz FSB?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

glaube schon ich hatte es mal getestet das war aber bevor das board in deutschland erschien und das ist zu lang her.

man konnte aber gut takten (in erinnerung)


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Habe schon oft gelesen, dass 400MHz nicht stabil laufen! Man muss es einfach ausprobieren. Aber zum Übertakten ist das kleine Board einfach nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Naja also nen bisschen sollte schon drin sein, das mein Q82er wenigstens auf 2,8Ghz läuft. 

Was kann man denn alles einstellen im Bios OC-Technisch?


----------



## Torti10825 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

ich verende gerade vor meinem systemaufbau 
Irgendwie erkkennt mein monitor das neue system nicht. 
Alles ist eingesteckt und hab die extra grafikkarte erstmal weggelassen, aber der monitor findet kein signal.
Cpu lüfter und NT drehen sich einwandfrei aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Hatte etwas Mühe den Kühler auf den Grill zu packen und das Board sieht etwas leicht gebogen aus, kann das die ursache sein? aber ansonsten bekomm ich die Klemmen des Kühlers nicht in die Löcher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobPayne (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Check mal den Ram das der auch richtig drin sitzt. Das hatte ich oft das kein Bild kam


----------



## mramnesie (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

TOLLER JOB - SEHR NICE UND KLASSE BILDER - DANKE. Schade nur dass du nicht noch ne Graka verbastelt hast, das hätte mich intertessiert.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

hier bilder mit grakka

meine 4770 ist heute zum 2x gekommen und läuft jetzt einwandfrei ich lasse die tage mal ein paar benchmarkts laufen und die temps aufnehmen.

was ich schade finde am zotac 9300, das es nur 2 sata steckplätze hat... hätte mir 4 gewünscht...


----------



## mramnesie (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

...:zugegeben: hab nicht alles gelesen - thx. nochmal für den link - sieht "fummelig" aus - aber cool - btw "cool", ich denke ne passive karte sollte man in dem case besser nciht betreiben - oder?

wenn es auch ot ist - ja die fehlenden satas bei den minis finde ich auch immer schade...


----------



## Torti10825 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Mein Zotac will immernoch kein Signal hergeben.
komisch ist, dass der Shuriken immer sehr leise läuft auch beim starten.
drücke ich dann auf den kleinen reset knopf, dreht er auf, aber nur so lange ich drücke.
Ram steckt auch fest drin (Mushkin 2x2gb pc2 6400 cl5 88mhz)
alles ist soweit richtig verkabelt. was kann ich machen?

besitzt der shuriken kein kabel was zwischen die cpukühllamellen kommt? hatte das bei meinen alten pcs immer...

bitte helft mir

bequit 350W, Intel Core2Duo E7500, Samsung 160gb sata, LW LGGH22NS50 Sata, Scythe Shuriken, der selbe wie im projekt


----------



## RobPayne (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Torti10825 schrieb:


> komisch ist, dass der Shuriken immer sehr leise läuft auch beim starten.
> 
> Ram steckt auch fest drin (Mushkin 2x2gb pc2 6400 cl5 88mhz)
> alles ist soweit richtig verkabelt. was kann ich machen?


 
Das einzige was auf 100% drehen würde wäre die Grafikkarte wenn eine drinnen wäre. So war das bei mir

Ich würde das erstmal mit einem Speicher probieren. Beide einzeln und auf beiden Slots jeweils ausprobieren. Hast du evtl. noch nen Alternativram rumliegen um da mal zu testen? nen CMOS Reset dazu wäre auch net schlecht. Am besten baust du das Board aus und testest es auf dem Tisch um die Fummelei zu vermeiden

@Hummel

Hab jetzt auf meine Zotac 9800er nen VF950 draufgeklatscht und mit Furmark komm ich auf max 60°C und jetzt ist es auch ordentlich angenehm. Danke für den Tipp. Dennoch werd ich mir evtl die 4770 zulegen bzw. abwarten was die 5750 zu bieten hat


----------



## Torti10825 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Jetzt klappt endlich alles. aber irgendwie will der pc nicht den andern 2 gb ram stick im slot direkt neben dem cpu kühler erkennen. Muss man die bank irgendwo speziell aktivieren?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

nein das ist das problem was mit dem kühler auftaucht wenn der ram passiv gekühlt wird und zwar drückt der kühler gegen ram und verhindert anscheinend so eine saubere verbindung... bei mir das selbe prob. einfach bissle mit sanfter gewalt wackeln


----------



## Mattai (11. Oktober 2009)

*Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung*

Salut DaxTrose und der Rest,

jetzt isses bei mir endlich soweit und das kleine Schwarze für meine Freundin wurde endlich auch aufgebaut.

Unendlich eng gehts da im innern zu.
Die Blendenbastelei werde ich ohne Heißkleber, aber mit lösbaren Metallfahnen lösen wolen - Bilder folgen.

Leider habe ich einige kleinigkeiten die ein wenig nerven:

1. wie macht ihr das mit der abhembaren Seitenwand auf dem das Motherboard befestigt ist: bei mir sind die Kabel für die Frontknöpfe zum Motherboard so kurz, dass ich es komplett vergessen kann die Seitenwand aufzuschrauben, neben den Rechner zu legen und ordenltihc mit Übersicht zu verkabeln.

2. Das Hauptproblem:
Ich habe das BiosUpdate wie in der Anleitung gemacht (PCB Version 01)
und habe immer noch komisch hohe Drehzahlen des Lüfters.

Verbaut ist der Shuriken umgedreht und einen Core2Duo 8500.
fast aus dem Kaltstart ohne große Last hab ich bei SMARTFAN [Enabled]

CPU Temp: 45°
MCP Temp: 47°
CPU Fan Speed: 1869 RPM
Samling Period [1sec]
SmartFan Temp [65°]
x CPU Fan Control: Full on

Bei DaxTrose las ich im Einleitungspost was von
CPU Fan Speed: 700 RPM

Was mache ich da falsch?!?!
Danke & AHoi,
Mattai


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung*



Mattai schrieb:


> 1. wie macht ihr das mit der abhembaren Seitenwand auf dem das Motherboard befestigt ist: bei mir sind die Kabel für die Frontknöpfe zum Motherboard so kurz, dass ich es komplett vergessen kann die Seitenwand aufzuschrauben, neben den Rechner zu legen und ordenltihc mit Übersicht zu verkabeln.



Hallo Mattai,
die Frontkabel reichen bei mir auch nicht. Wie Du auf den unteren Foto sehen kannst, muss ich sie auch abmachen, damit ich die Seitenwand hinlegen kann. Du kannst die Kabel natürlich verlängern, wenn Du Dein Q07 öfters öffnest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mattai schrieb:


> 2. Das Hauptproblem:
> Ich habe das BiosUpdate wie in der Anleitung gemacht (PCB Version 01)
> und habe immer noch komisch hohe Drehzahlen des Lüfters.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du SmartFan aktiviert hast, spielt übrigens die Einstellung "Full on" keine Rolle. Wenn meine CPU bei 47°C ist, dreht sich der Lüfter allerdings auch mit etwa 1700 RPM. Bei 41°C CPU schwankt der Lüfter zwischen 700 und 800 RPM. Somit passt das schon. Du müsstest nur Deine CPU kühler bekommen.  Ich habe allerdings noch die BIOS-Version vom 22. April drauf.
Aber selbst 1800 RPM sind doch noch relativ leise, oder?


----------



## Mattai (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung*

Salut Nachtschwärmer,



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wenn Du SmartFan aktiviert hast, spielt übrigens die Einstellung "Full on" keine Rolle.



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht - aber vollständigkeitshalber abgetippt 



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wenn meine CPU bei 47°C ist, dreht sich der Lüfter allerdings auch mit etwa 1700 RPM. Bei 41°C CPU schwankt der Lüfter zwischen 700 und 800 RPM. Somit passt das schon. Du müsstest nur Deine CPU kühler bekommen.



Oha, wie denn das? Ich hab hier mit erschrekcen, von mangelhaften Kühlpasten bei GraKas gelesen und frage mich nun, ob ich beim CPU-Kühler-Installieren wohl alles richtig gemacht hab? (Das zweite Motherboard in meinem Leben). Ich hab auch den 08/15 mitgelieferten grauen Sabber da draufgemacht und war auch über die menge nicht ganz schlüssig. Die diversen ANleitungen schwankten zwischen "egröße eines Reiskorns" bis hin zu "flächig auftragen".



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Aber selbst 1800 RPM sind doch noch relativ leise, oder?


Ohja, in der Tat. Und das, wo ich meinen verstaubten überdrehten Laptoplüfter gewohnt bin. Man fängt aber dennoch an auf hohem Niveau zu meckern, wenn man einmal Blut geleckt hat was denn "heute so geht" 

Feinen Gruß
Mattai


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Du kannst ja vorsichtshalber die Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste kontrollieren. Ich verstreiche sie mit einem Q-Tipp hauchdünn auf dem kompletten Heatspreader. Allerdings ist es bei den Temperatursensoren der CPUs so, dass sie nicht unbedingt den "wahren" Wert angeben und es zu unterschiedlichen Temperaturanzeigen bei gleicher CPU kommen kann. Meine erste CPU auf dem Zotac hatte ja sogar einen Bug, dass sie erst über 50°C Unterschiede anzeigte. Somit drehte der Lüfter bei mir auch munter mit etwa 2000 RPM. Erst als ich die CPU wechselte, hatte ich einigermaßen brauchbare Temperaturen. Was hast Du eigentlich für eine CPU?


----------



## Mattai (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Was hast Du eigentlich für eine CPU?



GrößerSchnellerWeiter als Du, glaube ich (Core2Duo, E8400).
Von daher wäre eine minimal höhere Temp denkbar - obwohl ich extra nach den TDP-Werten geschaut hatte und die für alle C2D gleich waren (max TDP 65W) - heisst wohl nur nich geliche temp.

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass Deine RPM SO viel niedriger sind. zwischen 1800 und 700 liegen prozentual ja shcon Welten - und das bei "nur" 5°C Differenz?!

NOCH ETWAS:
Der schicke Leistungindex von Win7 kürt meine Grafikleistung mit 4,8 und die Grafik (Spiele) im 3D Sektor mit schlappen 4,4 (Auf einer Skala von 1-7,9). Da alle anderen Werte rund um 6 sind liebäugle ich mit dem "proforma!-Einbau der zusätzlichen GraKa.

Da mein Wissen um die verschiedenen modell und Systeme aber auf dem Stand von 1998 steckt frage ich mich, ab welcher Modellreihe eine verbaute Karte überhaupt ein Gewinn wäre? Ich las irgendwo zum Board, bzw zur GForce9300 onboard, dass sie mit bestimmten Karten irgendwie im "Verbund" rackert? Würde ungern mehr als 50€ reinbraten und z.B. sowas hier nehmen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp?aid=28200&agid=554, 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp?aid=28200&agid=554Aber wirklich nur wenn es ein Zugewinn ist.
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp?aid=28200&agid=554


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Na ja, das Geld kannst Du Dir sparen - denke ich! Wenn Du spielen willst, ist eher etwas schnelleres, *in diesem Bereich* sinnvoller und für DVDs oder Blu-ray oder andere HD-Medien reicht die Onboardlösung vollkommen aus.


----------



## Torti10825 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

@ ITM-Hummel

Wie meinst du das?

nein das ist das problem was mit dem kühler auftaucht wenn der ram passiv gekühlt wird und zwar drückt der kühler gegen ram und verhindert anscheinend so eine saubere verbindung... bei mir das selbe prob. einfach bissle mit sanfter gewalt wackeln

der ram kommt meines erachtens nicht gegen den Shuriken  und er steckt aufjedenfall fest drin, soviel ist sicher
Das Mainboard ist im TOp Zustand!


----------



## Mattai (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Na ja, das Geld kannst Du Dir sparen - denke ich! Wenn Du spielen willst, ist eher etwas schnelleres, *in diesem Bereich* sinnvoller und für DVDs oder Blu-ray oder andere HD-Medien reicht die Onboardlösung vollkommen aus.



Naja. Belegt 2 Plätze hieße die shcon angesprochenere 2,5" Platte. Doof nur dass da ne frische 3,5" drin is. Bleibts jetzt halt erstmal so. Zocken is nicht geplant, aber ein wenig extensiverer "office"-gebrauch (Architekturstudium mit viel Renderei & Bildbearbeitung)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Bildbearbeitung benötigt doch eh CPU und RAM Leistung


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Mattai schrieb:


> Naja. Belegt 2 Plätze hieße die shcon angesprochenere 2,5" Platte. Doof nur dass da ne frische 3,5" drin is. Bleibts jetzt halt erstmal so. Zocken is nicht geplant, aber ein wenig extensiverer "office"-gebrauch (Architekturstudium mit viel Renderei & Bildbearbeitung)



Rendern kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop-Unterstützung) ist gar kein Problem. Dafür ist die Onboardlösung mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Mattai (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sooooo...Fertig.

Nahc langem Schrauben, Finger verbiegen, Kabel stopfen und auch mal ein wenig rumgrummeln ist "Black Beauty" fertiggestellt und wird jetzt mit Programmen versorgt.

Ich möchte mich bei DaxTrose für die Super Anleitung und Bebilderung des Projektes bedanken - in der Aufbauphase war es einem nicht ganz so routinierten PC-Schrauber wie mir oftmals eine Hilfe die Fotos als Referenz zu nehmen. 

Trotz des Lobes habe ich mich in Sachen Laufwerksblendenbefestigung ein wenig über DaxTroses Lösung wundern müssen. Als friedfertiger Mensch wollte ich ungerne weder Blende, noch Gehäuse unwiederbringlich modiizieren, und auch eine dauerhafte Verbindung mit Heißkleb war mir nicht geheuer.

Nach kurzem Grübeln bin ich auf eine viel simplere Lösung gekommen, die ich den nächsten Nachbauern nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Je nach Budget und Werkzeugpark kann man die Lösung entweder High-End-CNC-Fräsen alssen, oder aus dem Deckel der Fertigraviolidose biegen. (Ich hab meine ordentlicheren Werkzeuge auch im Architektenarbeitsraum stehen und mir lediglich mit Metallsäge, 4mm Bohrer, Rundfeile und Schelifpapier beholfen).

et voila:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20091012_021v6gd.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/20091012_021v6gd.jpg

Zwei Halter aus Restealublech. Mit eiunem Langschlitz für die Justierung er Blende, und zwei Langschlitzen für die Justierung an dem Laufwerkskorb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die Bilder sind mit dem Mobilofon geschossen, also nicht die Beste Qualität - und auch in Sachen Verarbeitung sieht man die schlampige Schluderei des Bohrens und Feilens im dunklen Keller, Sonntag Abend um 23 Uhr.
Aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel...

Ahoi,
Mattai

PS: wie um alles ind er Welt müssen die Bilderlinks formatiert sein um hier verlinkt werden zu können?!?


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sehr saubere Lösung!  Sollte bei meiner Freundin's Q07 das Laufwerk gewechselt werden müssen, werde ich es bestimmt genau so machen. Allerdings muss ich zu meiner "Verteidigung" sagen, dass ich keine Werkstatt oder geeignetes Werkzeug hier habe. 
Die Bilder musst Du hier im Forum hochladen und dann verlinken!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html#post174167


----------



## Mattai (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Klar - Ich vermute mal man kommt sowieso immer nur zu Lösungen die die eigenen Möglichkeiten erlauben. Aber wie gesagt...prinzipiell müsste das sogar mit nem Raviolidosendeckel, Belchschere/Schneidzange und Hammer+Nagel gehen 

So und nun die Bilder Versuch 2:


----------



## fnatic (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Nice Mod.

Mal eine Frage das Case sieht ja extrem "klein" aus, ist für eine Graka denn noch genug Platz oder haut die gegen das Netzteil?


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Lies und schau einfach mal ab hier:
*P**ost 225*


----------



## fnatic (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Danke dir.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

so..... ich bin wieder da 

und zwar mit ner ati 5750 und sie passt..... bilder kommen die tage.

jetzt kann ich zocken bei richtigen temps und viel leistung hehe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hätteste ne HD5870 reingequetscht hätteste ein Keks von mir bekommen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

feine bilder


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

*@RaggaMuffin:* THX
*@ITM-Hummel:* Auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt. Dachte, die 5750 wäre 22 cm lang?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die grakka ist genau 19 cm lang und ist daher 0,3 mm kürzer als die 4770 von HIS aber auch die bekommt man rein.

nur es hat 1 nachteil und zwar muss man das gehäuse bearbeiten da die 5750 ne dualslot grafikkarte ist sprich aus 1 slot im geh. 2 machen

http://www.hisdigital.com/de/product2-482.shtml warum sollte HIS bei der länge lügen...  ein erlicher mann tuts doch auch nicht


----------



## martma (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich habe mir gestern die HD5750 von XFX für meinen Q07 bestellt, die soll laut Hersteller nur 18.4cm lang sein.

@ ITM-Hummel, was muss man am Case bearbeiten, damit die Graka rein passt? Habe das Case leider noch nicht da, das sollte aber heute kommen.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

ich weiß nicht ob ich es heute schaffe bilder zu machen aber man muss flexxen...

aber ich erlaube es mir mal von dax ein bild zu bearbeiten damit du in etwa ne vorstellung hast. 

das ist jetzt nur mit paint grob gezeichnet natürlich muss da noch mehr weg... halt ein 2ten slot machen.

hier für jeden der nen fetten quadcore im gehäuse verbauen will..... http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Corsair-Cooling-Hydro-Series-H50-Watercooling-System::13407.html

das ist eine mischung aus wasserkühlung und luftkühlung... q9550 und kühlung ist bestellt.... tests gibts die tage mit bildern

laut gamestar und anderen quellen überbietet der kühler, jeden luftkühler und ist dazu günstig.

edit:

wo soll ich denn ein loch für einen 120mm lüfter reinschneiden? oben? oder den kühler am netzteil verbauen nur ob es dann genug gekühlt wird ist die frage


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ausserhalb anbringen willst den Radi nicht? Ist ja schön flach


----------



## ITM-Hummel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

keine schlechte idee nur es soll auch gut aussehen und wie soll ich den anbringen so das es auch hüpsch aussieht?

spiele mit dem gedanken oben das laufwerk komplett rauszunehmen ein loch zauber auszuschneiden und evtl. noch ne 3,5" platte oben vertikal zu verbauen da ich ein laufwerk bzw. brenner nur äusserst selten brauche... 

wir leben im externe festplatten/sticks/cfm zeitalter


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

mit Schrauben von Nils befestigen und so eine Art Box aus Alu basteln + Single Radi Blende vielleicht?


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich weiß, wir sind alles irgend wie Bastler, aber wäre in Deinem Fall die Lösung einer schönen externen Lösung nicht am Sinnvollsten?
Ich denke da an ein kleines Aquaduct:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquaduct 240 PRO mark III 12Volt 41056
Das kann man einfach neben das kleine PC-Q07 stellen und reicht für CPU, GPU und MB-Chip! Ist aber auch nicht ganz billig! 
*Wegen der Slotblende:* Reicht es nicht, nur für den DVI Anschluß einen kleinen Ausschnitt zu machen?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

will nichts daneben stehen haben. sprich es soll fest montiert sein egal ob intern oder extern wobei mir intern lieber wäre naja morgen habe ich den kühler dann werde ich mal schauen.

edit: 
doch es würde reichen nur das problem.... bekomm es mal rein ich weiß wie schwer es schon so war und dann noch mit nem kleinen loch? ne keine chance das wird nichts ohne die grakka dabei zu beschädigen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Dann vielleicht ein "Windowcut" für den Radi im Seitenteil? Oder ist in der Tiefe kein platz?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

leider nicht genug platz es sei dennn....  das ich ein rand am seiten teil mache so dass das gehäuse etwas breiter wird und das ist auch nicht schwer zu realisieren. 
Am Liebsten hätte ich das dicke netzteil raus dann statt netzteil die kühlung nur das prob. grakka mit dem psu 150w hat nicht genug power und ohne grakka will ich nicht.

oder würden 300w ausreichen? habe noch von dem verkackten Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo das etwas kleinere 300w netzteil.

kurz zum sugo... kauft es nicht... die vorverbauten kühler brummen so derbst laut und es ist übelst billig verarbeitet einfach nur würg-

bis auf dem netzteil das ist relativ gut und auch 80+ zertifiziert


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Oder Du weichst auf ein TFX- oder SFX-Netzteil von be quiet! aus!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

habe ein sfx netzteil noch vom sugo gehäuse mit 300w (80+) das müsste eig. reichen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Was ihr alles da reinquetschen wollt, wahnsinn


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

 tja ich will halt ne kleine gamer kiste  und kein fetten klopper...

mein monitor ist 4x so groß wie mein pc  26"


edit:

q9550 und corsair h50 kühlung ist gerade gekommen  heute abend wirds bearbeitet und verbaut.

die kühlung ist größer als ich dachte aber ich glaube ich bekomme sie rein ohne am gehäuse zu basteln... am linken seitenteil sind genug kleine luftlöcher daran einfach befestigen, dadurch brauche ich nichts aussschneiden und kein lüftergitter.


----------



## martma (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Na toll, ich habe die kleine Corsair WaKü vor 1 1/2 Wochen bestellt und immer noch nicht bekommen. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wo ich die in dem Q07 unterbringen soll. Auf der linken Seite ist zu wenig Platz wegen dem Netzteil, unten geht es nicht wegen der Dualslotgraka (HDD und Laufwerk kommen bei mir nach oben), rechts gehts nicht wegen dem Board, bleibt eigentlich nur noch vorne, aber dann muss ich die Front bearbeiten.

Das Board habe ich schon mal Testweise ins Case eingebaut, echt putzig das kleine Ding.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



martma schrieb:


> Na toll, ich habe die kleine Corsair WaKü vor 1 1/2 Wochen bestellt und immer noch nicht bekommen. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wo ich die in dem Q07 unterbringen soll. Auf der linken Seite ist zu wenig Platz wegen dem Netzteil, unten geht es nicht wegen der Dualslotgraka (HDD und Laufwerk kommen bei mir nach oben), rechts gehts nicht wegen dem Board, bleibt eigentlich nur noch vorne, aber dann muss ich die Front bearbeiten.
> 
> Das Board habe ich schon mal Testweise ins Case eingebaut, echt putzig das kleine Ding.



das seiten teil (links) umdrehen so das das größere lochfeld weiter unten ist und daran festschrauben und am besten ein kleines netzteil "SFX" von bequit 350w müsste reichen ich habe 300w und nachher mal schauen obs geht...

zum bestellen  ich arbeite in einem computergeschäft wir bekommen alles was wir bestellen meist am selben tag oder direkt am nächsten tag und das auch günstiger  als im netz



schön martma hier ideen sammeln und in nem anderen forum ein thread darüber zu erstellen ^.~


----------



## martma (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> schön martma hier ideen sammeln und in nem anderen forum ein thread darüber zu erstellen ^.~



Und, wo ist jetzt Dein Problem? Das Projekt plane ich übrigens schon seit ein paar Wochen, nur die Teile kommen recht zögerlich über K&M an.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ich glaube anhand der Anzahl der Beiträge erkennt man, in welchem Forum martma aktiver und dementsprechend früher angemeldet war. Davon ausgehend verstehe ich die Problematik auch nicht so recht.

Ich weiß selbst wie stressig es sein kann ein Tagebuch in 2 Foren zu führen.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

es war auch nur als witz in der art gemeint... 

so habe wasserkühlung im q07 verbaut fotos mit grakka gibts montag da ich nächste woche urlaub habe ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

wie gemein, erst groß Prahlen und dann muss man sich gedulden, wir wollen Bilder, sofort


----------



## martma (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



ITM-Hummel schrieb:


> es war auch nur als witz in der art gemeint...




Oh dann sag ich mal Sorry, hab Dich dann wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

habe noch den e5200 drin zum testen das ist ja auch noch nicht fertig montag gehts weiter.... es kommt ne 3,5" platte rein neben netzteil. die 2,5" platte raus und die grakka rein.... hinten ist ein großes loch das wird mittwoch geschlossen (geschweißt) und übernächste woche lackiert.

edit: sry wegen bildqualli. sie ist mieß ... iphone 3gs schuld.

ich hoffe man kann alles erkennen und es gefällt euch, alles wärend der arbeitszeit gemacht 

achso ich habe den usb hub vorne rausgenommen das die grakka besser reinpasst und es kommt ne led rein so das aus den 2 freien löcher licht kommt 

nur noch ne frage. gibt es pulsierende led's?


----------



## Masterwana (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

WTF?! Nice was du da baust!

Aber denk beim schweißen dran das du da Alu schweißen willst und kein Stahl.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

danke.

ich weiß. mein onkel arbeitet in einer schweiß firma wo die mit alu arbeiten daher hat er auch ein schweißgerät bei sich daheim


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

*@ITM-Hummel:* Sehr coole Idee, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!  So viel Bilder und Text. Wäre ja schon fast ein eigenes Tagebuch wert! 
Nicht falsch verstehen, Du kannst gerne weiter Bilder posten!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

jo montag kommen neue bilder, und ende übernächster woche kommen dann komplette bilder vom anfang bis ende des zusammenbaus inkl. grakka, Q9550 und benchmarkts mit temps.

und das mit einer richtigen kamera und nicht meinem handy  werde sie einmal extern in full hd uppen und verkleinert hier.

suche aber noch ne passende led für die front am liebsten pulsierend aber finde sowas nicht ausser tuts zum selberbauen bin aber ne löt niete


edit: 

genau sowas will ich 


oder sowas


----------



## Cr4sh (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Sehr nice!
Ich hätte den Aufbau etwas anders gewählt aber so ist es auch super! 
Sag mal ITM-Hummel wie hoch ist eigendlich der Kühler mit der integrierten Pumpe, wie weit lassen sich max. die Schläuche runter drücken (wegen sehr flachen Gehäusen!) und wie laut ist die Pumpe(leichtes brummen wäre mir schon zu viel xD)?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die pumpe höre ich nicht nur der lüfter der dabei ist, ist nicht der beste... die höhe beträgt ca. 5-6cm des aufsatzes und die schleuche muss man im kreise zusammendrücken sonnst knickt der und das was ich habe mit dem zusammendrücken ist schon an der grenze mehr ist nicht möglich....

zum netzteil verbauen, es ist die einzigste möglichkeit gewesen eine grafikkarte und die wasserkühlung unter zu bekommen. ich könnte das netzteil auch weiter runtersetzten nur dann hätte der lüfter nicht so gut luft saugen können da ich den dann weiter hochsetzen müsste und am seitendeckel ein teil ohne löcher ist, würde die luftzufur drunter leiden.... ich wollte eig. erst nach hinten weg die pumpe setzen nur wegen den schleuchen habe ich meine bedenken.

edit:
habe noch ein paar von den gehäusen...  mal schauen vllt fällt mir noch ne andere lösung ein. also nach der üblichen einbauart des netzteiles "auch wenns kleiner ist" passt die kühlung nicht rein ohne das gehäuse  äusserlich zu bearbeiten.

edit2:

zu den temps vom prozi (e5200 noch) niemals über 50°C unter last im durchschnitt beim zocken 43°C bei einer spielzeit von gut 3 stunden cod4 idle= 31°C

bequiet sfx netzteil habe ich soebend bestellt, müsste montag da sein und den corsair lüfter von der wakü wird gegen ein noctua oder enermax getauscht


----------



## Cr4sh (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

doch passt unter umständen sogar mit Standart ATX-NT (wenns nich son überlanges ist xD).. ich denks mir jedenfalls so ^^ aber mit Luftkühlung!

Ersteinmal invertierst du das Board was nicht weiter schwer sein sollte (dank der Halterung am Seitenteil), dann packst du das NT, mit Lüfter nach oben, unten auf den Boden und dann musst du eigendlich nurnoch die Rückseite anpassen! die Graka sollte dann unter dem Laufwerk Platz finden! Das schöne an der Konstellation ist das man einen schönen hohen Towerkühler unterbekommt (bzw bekommen sollte) der sozusagen genau über dem NT liegt was gleich die warme Abluft nach draußen Befördert!

Müsste man dann aber sehen ob oben genug Platz für den Kühler der Graka bleibt! €: Und wie hoch das Netzteil kommt, kann ich so grade schlecht abschätzen, da ich das Gehäuse noch nicht zwischen die Finger bekommen hab !

Das wäre so meine Vorstellung gewesen aber dann halt ohne WaKü!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

so? http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn203/nafljhy/quantum/q11.jpg, http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn203/nafljhy/quantum/q10.jpg
denn das kannst du mit einer dualslot grakka knicken  habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.

oder meinst das netzteil genau so nur das board an der wand und etwas höher? 
das wäre keine schlechte idee nur ich würde das nicht umsetzen können bin handwerklich unbegabt


----------



## Cr4sh (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

nein ... hmm ... wie sol ich das den Jetzt beschreiben??

Also das NT ist schon an der richtigen Stelle nur mit der Lüfteröffnung nach oben (also da wo das board draufliegt bei deinen Bildern!)

Das Board selbst bleibt am Seitenteil drann und wird (wenn man von vorn aufs Case guckt) von der rechten seite zur Linken Seite verlagert, dabei aber um 180° gedreht, damit die Anschlüsse wieder auf der Rückseite des Cases sind (deshalb müsste auch die Rückseite neu angefertigt werden)!

So nun hängt das Board links (von vorn geguckt) auf dem Kopf und der Sockel der CPU sollte im Idalfall mit etwas abstand über dem NT liegen, so das wenn man zB einen Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper xD auf den Prozi schnallt dieser dann direkt, horizontal über dem Lüfter des NT hängen sollte! Für die Graka wäre dann nach oben hin eigendlich noch genug Platz ("eigendlich", weil da der Käfig des Laufwerkes im Weg sein könnte)!

Ich hoffe so ist es etwas besser rüber gekommen!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

job jetzt hab ichs verstanden supi... die idee ist gut nur passen wird es nicht. 
Dafür müsste der Laufwerkschacht weg dann würds hinhauen.

ich bleibe meiner wakü treu  passt auf jeden sockel "am2+/am3/1156/775/1336" und kühlt verdammt gut (ist aber z. Z. etwas laut durch lüfter).


----------



## Cr4sh (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Bei deiner Lösung wirds für ein normal Langes LW aber auch eng bzw wirds nicht passen oder?

Sorry Dax das ich deinen schönen Thread hier störe , aber echt schöner kleiner "Zwerg"


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

bei mir kommt kein lw rein. wird zugeschweißt, geschliffen, gespachtelt (evtl.) und das komplette gehäuse lackiert.

mal ne frage hat zotac endlich mal ne vernüpftige lüftersteuerung durchn bios update produziert? die jetzt ist sowas fürn arsch... habe den kühler einfach auf quick oder so gestellt? jetzt ist der corsair kühler leiste (fast nicht mehr hörbar) und die temps stimmen will aber ne richtige lüftersteuerung und nicht so ein müll


----------



## Cr4sh (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Aquaero  .... was Zotac sich dabei gedacht hat? Solche Kleinigkeiten hätten sie sich ehrlich sparen können genau wie die fehlende undervolt Möglichkeit! Dann wäre das Board nahezu perfekt!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die aktuelle version ZOTAC - It's time to play! - Document Details | GeForce 9300 ITX BIOS and Update utility (For PCB 00, 01 Version)


----------



## Cr4sh (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ok dann haben sie das mit der Lüftersteuerung anscheinend in den griff bekommen, aber mit Undervoling sollte trotzdem noch schlecht aussehen!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

ja habe gerade mal eine "wunsch/rat" mail an zotac versendet mit lüftersteuerung und undervolting naja bin mal auf die antwort gespannt.

wo ist eig. der unterschied in den versionen? ich glaube ich hatte version 1


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*



Cr4sh schrieb:


> Sorry Dax das ich deinen schönen Thread hier störe , aber echt schöner kleiner "Zwerg"



Kein Problem! Bin nicht so empfindlich, was das angeht! Freue mich eher drüber, solange es um das Board oder das PC-Q07 geht!  Lese auch immer fleißig mit und lerne!


----------



## Cr4sh (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Ok, werd jetz aber auch schluss für Gestern machen 
Hehe ^^.. zum mitschreiben xD

ok gutn8


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

gn8... ich reskiere mal ein bios update... hoffe es geht gut sonnst sieht man sich erst in 2 wochen wieder xD

edit:

hmmm warum wundert es mich nicht das die lüftersteuerung kein stück besser geworden ist? 
vllt weil sie schon immer mieß war?


----------



## Torti10825 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

die Hydro 50 ist jawohl mega  
würde die auch gerne verbauen, aber bin nicht bereit auf mein LW zu verzichten und das Innenleben völlig umzuformen.
Wie lang sind die Kabel? kann man den Radi+Lüfter nicht auserhalb vom Gehäuse befestigen und die Kabel durch das Loch neben dem Grafikkartenslot führen? 
Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Kabel doch zu kurz


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bi*

Die Kabel könnte man bestimmt noch durch ein Loch kriegen, doch die Schläuche sind meines Wissens fest am Radi und Pumpe/Lüfter montiert und somit etwas zu groß um es irgendwo durchzufädeln!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

dax hats erfasst. die kabel sind lang genung nur sie sind fest montiert und dadurch ist es so nicht möglich und so fetten kühler und radi will ich nicht draußen hengen haben. 

Hier bilder mit grakka:

edit: 300w netzteil reicht aus 

edit2: soo da ich jetzt alle lüfter ausgetauscht habe habe ich jetzt ein nachteil der wakü bemerkt und zwar ein leichtes summen das mich leicht aufregt aber ich denke das verkrafte ich bei dieser leistung

und ich habe den kühler jetzt umgesetzt und zwar nach hinten drann... das ist gesünder für die schleuchte und ich habe viel mehr freiraum im gehäuse

test der xfx 5750
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/xfx_ati_radeon_hd_5750/s01.php

und für die faulen hier spiele tests
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/xfx_ati_radeon_hd_5750/s10.php

sie überbietet die 4850 und mit der war ich schon bei release super zu frieden und jetzt in so ner kleinen kiste so ne leistung das ist bombe
unter last wird sie allerding etwas laut ist aber zu verkraften


----------



## mondrian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

So, nun hab ich immerhin das Zotac 9300 mit 4GB Kingston-Speicher und eine Celeron E3200 CPU schonmal als Testaufbau beisammen. 

Zuletzt noch das aktuelle Bios geflasht und einen Sony-Optiarc DVD dran, dazu eine WD 640 GB Platte.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem, ich schaffe es nicht unter Win XP die installierten AHCI-Treiber auch zu aktivieren, und mit im Bios eingeschaltetem AHCI startet Windows nicht. Die per Google auffindbaren Tipps haben mir bislang auch nicht geholfen, irgendwie müßte Windows XP wohl beim hochfahren als erstes die Treiber einbinden? Und Neuinstallation und Einbinden per "F6", da fehlt wohl das Floppylaufwerk bei dem Board, oder geht das mit USB?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

mal ne allgemeine frage...

liegt das am platz mangel das die 5750 so laut unter last ist? denn laut tests soll sie unter last ziemlich leise sein.

edit: schalt doch ahci einfach aus xD wozu ist das überhaubt? ich weiß nur es nervt und ist ******* da man sata controller treiber braucht wenns aktiv ist.
edit2: ahh wiki also überflüssig ^.~


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ Daxtrose: Hier mal ein Bild in Rot, habe ihn gestern bekommen...allerdings wird er nicht rot bleiben 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/73732-weihnachtstagebuch-hello-kitty.html

Wird auch der Rechner für meine Frau


----------



## mondrian (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

AHCI ist die Voraussetzung für eSATA bzw. -HotPlug usw., für mich unverzichtbar.

Ausserdem beschleunigt es moderne Festplatten (m.E. merklich) per NCQ.


Nachtrag:

Hab es jetzt mit nlite hinbekommen.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich habe auf der Hexus Seite das neue PC-Q08 gesehen. Es ist besser belüftet und etwas länger, so dass man auch die meisten Grafikkarten einbauen kann.
Hier der LINK!
So wie's aussieht hätte ich mir auch das Fummeln mit der Laufwerksblende sparen können!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ähm *hust* 

Gibts auch bei uns hier im Forum: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/74008-lian-li-q08-und-q09-neue-mitx-gehaeuse.html


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ Daxtrose:
Fummeln mach doch Spass....am Gehäuse....

Die Lösung mit der 5750 ist ja gut, aber ist halt eine knappe Sache..Wie sieht es denn dann mit der Festplatte aus, es sieht so aus, als würde es mit einer normalen 3,5" Platte eng werden?


----------



## DaxTrose (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Eine 3,5" HDD würde ich dann nicht nehmen!


----------



## BlackWolf (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Schließe mich DaxTrose an. Es gibt auch schon gute und leise 2,5" HDDs.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Eine 3,5" HDD würde ich dann nicht nehmen!



Geht doch auch garnicht mehr, da der HDD-Käfig entfernt werden muss, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Liegst goldrichtig! Eine 2,5" HDD wird einfach auf den Boden Geschraubt. Allerdings musst Du nicht zwingend dafür den HDD-Käfig entfernen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Um eine HD5750 einzubauen muss man nicht den HDD<Käfig entfernen? o.O


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Nein! Um eine 2,5" HDD einzubauen muss man den Käfig nicht unbedingt entfernen. Für eine 3,5" HDD und einer Grafikkarte wird es etwas eng! Aber Du kannst eine 2,5" und eine 3,5" gleichzeitig betreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Nein! Um eine 2,5" HDD einzubauen muss man den Käfig nicht unbedingt entfernen. Für eine 3,5" HDD und einer Grafikkarte wird es etwas eng! Aber Du kannst eine 2,5" und eine 3,5" gleichzeitig betreiben.




Du redest anscheinend an mir vorbei, nochmal: 

UM eine Doppelslot-Karte wie eine HD5750 einzubauen, brauch man Platz, und diesen Muss man doch schaffen indem man den Käfig entfernt oder nicht? 

Ob und wie man eine 2,5" HDD einbauen kann steht doch garnicht zur Debatte


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich denke, es wurde verstanden! Hab mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass es nicht notwendig ist, den Käfig auszubauen, wenn man eine 2,5" nimmt. Dass man, um eine Dualslot-Karte betreiben zu können, den unteren Platz braucht, sollte mittlerweile klar geworden sein. Auch, dass man, um eine HD 5750 benutzen zu können, das Gehäuse im Slotbereich bearbeiten muss, da das Q07 nur für Singleslot-Karten vorgesehen ist.


----------



## martma (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Von meinem Kaos auch mal ein paar Bilder, die Kabel werden natürlich noch gesleevt, der Lüfter für den Radi fehlt noch, und hinten muss ich fürs NT noch eine Blende bauen.


http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2210a0b1r.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2211amybu.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2213a59wl.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2216anyco.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2218azyex.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2220azyot.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2221ajxvl.jpg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ martma:
Geniale Bilder, aber verdammt eng geworden. Da ich bei meinem Lian Li aber erst mal den HDD-Käfig drin lasse, werde ich (leider) erst eine Single Slot Graka verwenden. Aber für mein Kitty-Projekt wird eine 4670 völlig ausreichend sein.

Die Corsair WaKü passt aber bei Dir auf jeden Fall super rein!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wirklich Super Martma.... Ich habe es etwas anders gelöst da ich eh nie ein laufwerk benötige habe ich dies rausgenommen und das laufwerk käfig bearbeitet vorne zugeschweißt und die 3,5" hdd vertikal hinter der front eingebaut mit dem bearbeiteten laufwerkschacht und die hdd ist entkoppelt. aber wie gesagt dafür muss man auf das laufwerk verzichten! die h50 habe ich nach hinten festgeschraubt! viel viel bessere durchlüftung und es verstaub nicht so schnell dank staubfilter.

habe es hinten komplett ausgeschnitten und alles neu lasern lassen und ein 120mm loch reinscheiden lassen also für nen 120mm lüfter und es ist jetzt ein noctua kühler statt dem corsair kühler verbaut  gehäuse muss noch lackiert werden dann gibts pics.

ps: bei dieser methode leben die schläuche glaube auch länger da sie dadurch nicht so gequetscht werden.


----------



## martma (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Naja, aufs optische Laufwerk kann ich mal gar nicht verzichten. Bei einem LAN-Rechner braucht man das doch recht oft um neue Spiele zu installieren. Noch dazu wollen fast alle Spiele zum starten die original DVD im Laufwerk haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Images ftw!

Externes Laufwerk ftw! 


Btw, gerade bei Lanparties, brauch man doch nie nen DVD-Laufwerk. Da geht die Festplatte im Raum rum oder es werden alle Games und Stuff freigegeben


----------



## martma (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich will weder Images, wo man bei den meisten Spielen illegale Krack-exen dazu braucht damit das Spiel startet, noch ein externes Laufwerk, da *alles *im Case sein soll. Außer TFT, Tastatur und Maus natürlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Bei Images brauchst du eben keine exe  

Mach ich sogar bei Orig-Titeln, weil CD Wechsel echt fürn Popo ist.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich für meinen Teil möchte meine Platte nicht auf einer LAN-Party in einer Halle mit 400 - 800 Leuten herumreichen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Natürlich nur Leuten die du kennst *g*


----------



## martma (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei Images brauchst du eben keine exe
> 
> Mach ich sogar bei Orig-Titeln, weil CD Wechsel echt fürn Popo ist.




Es gibt einige Spiele bei denen das eben nicht geht! Die verlangen nach einem originalen Datenträger.


Aber jetzt bitte wieder BTT!


----------



## RobPayne (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich denk mal diese Karte hier dürfte auch interessant sein:

GTS250

Dürfte von der Leistung her gleich sein bzw. ähnlich wie die 5750 und da könnte man die slotblende halbieren da die anschlüsse alle unten sind. 
Ansich ne gute Alternative aber leider ohne DX11


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Da eine GTS250 eigentlich nur eine umgelabelte 9800GTX bzw. 8800GTS(G92) ist, ist sie meiner Meinung keine Alternative zur 5750. Denn die 5750 ist schon schneller als eine 4870 512MB. Eine GTS250 agiert da eher noch schwächer.


----------



## RobPayne (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Da eine GTS250 eigentlich nur eine umgelabelte 9800GTX bzw. 8800GTS(G92) ist, ist sie meiner Meinung keine Alternative zur 5750. Denn die 5750 ist schon schneller als eine 4870 512MB. Eine GTS250 agiert da eher noch schwächer.


 

Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Du meinst wohl eher die HD5770. Die kann der 4870 eher das Wasser reichen. Hab verschiedene Artikel verglichen und die 5750 hinkt im schnitt 30% hinter der 4870. Laut Computerbase ist das ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen zwischen der 5750 und der GTS250. Ist halt die Frage ob man dem Test nen Glauben schenken kann.

Das schöne an der 250er Karte ist das man das Gehäuse net bearbeiten muss sondern nur die Karte. Und ich denk mal für die Nvidia Freunde wäre das wohl die beste Lösung


----------



## martma (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wobei der Stromverbrauch der 250GTS mit 141W für so ein kleines Case dann schon extrem ist. Da könnte die Hitzeentwicklung in so einem kleinen Case eine große Rolle spielen.Trotz der geringen Leistungsaufnahme der HD5750 wird es in dem kleinen Case schon sehr warm. Der Q9650 heizt da natürlich auch noch gut mit. Bei meinen persönlichen Tests, die ich gemacht habe, ist die HD5750 etwas schneller wie eine HD4850. Somit sollte sie auch etwas schneller wie die 250GTS sein. Noch dazu weiß ich nicht, ob die 250GTS überhaupt in das Q07 passt, denn sie ist schon ein bisschen länger wie die HD5750.


----------



## 5chlump1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo Daxtrose und Hallo Community! Also erstmal Danke für diesen schönen Erfahrungsbericht er hat mich in meiner Caseentscheidung beeinflusst.
Ich habe jetzt ebenfalls dieses kleine Kunstwerk ( in schwarz ) aus dem Hause Lian Li im Wohnzimmer stehen. 
Ich habe mir ausserdem Gedanken gemacht wie man den Platz im innern noch optimieren könnte. Als Netzteil soll eigentlich ein ATX Be Quiet PSU mit 400 Watt Einzug halten. Ich habe ein wenig im Internet gestöbert und habe dieses 350W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power Teil gefunden . Allerdings fehlt das Anschlusskabel für die PCI-E Karte was meint ihr ?? Pico Netzteile möchte ich eigentlich nicht verwenden da die Leistung des Netzteiles dann sehr grenzwertig ist. 
Verbaut wird erstmal ein Intel Pentium E6300 2.80 GHz dazu das hier viel zitierte Zotac Board und eine POW 8800GT und 2 GB OCZ Riegel. 
später wird noch ein Bluray-Laufwerk Einzug halten aber das hat noch Zeit.
*
*


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum 5chlump1!
Ein Anschluss für PCIe ist aber beim Be Quiet! dabei, wenn Du in Deinem Kink unter Abschlussmanagement schaust. Für eine Grafikkarte mit zwei 6Pin Anschlüssen ist das Netzteil dann sowieso zu schwach. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch diese Adapter!


----------



## 5chlump1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Danke Danke Danke für die nette Begrüßung !!
Mhhh also mit dem Adapter geht das also auch war mir nicht ganz sicher. Naja und zwei 6 Pin Anschlüsse - ich glaube wenn ich später so eine reinpflanzen würde dann bekomme ich das Gehäuse nicht mehr zu .
 Aber hat sich denn sonst noch jemand Gedanken gemacht in Sachen Netzteil ?? Und irgendwo habe ich ein Video gesehen mit einer Wasserkühlung in diesem Case der Radiator war natürlich ausserhalb plaziert .


----------



## Cr4sh (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Also mein 400W BeQuit E6 400W schaffts ohne Probleme meine GTX260 zu versorgen 
Die 350W Varianten sind für solche Grakas zu schwach auf der 12V Leitung! 

Diese Adapter liegen eigendlich immer bei der Graka mit bei (nutze ihn auch)!


----------



## 5chlump1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ok aber es muß doch ein kleines Netzteil geben was entsprechend Leistung hat ?? Na ich schnüffel mal durchs WWW und mach das "Schnubberradar" an  !


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Reichen Dir denn 350 Watt und ein PCIe Stecker nicht? Die Bilder mit der Wasserkühlung findest Du *hier*!


----------



## Cr4sh (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Welche Karte soll den überhaupt dort reinpassen und 2 6Piner brauchen? 
Naja ... hier kannst du dich ja mal umgucken wegen einem NT, je nach dem was du brauchst! 

Mit Wasserkühlung ist einach nur genial !

Sag mal Dax, willst du noch was verändern an dem Kleinen?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hatte ich eigentlich erst mal nicht vor. Der steht auf dem Schreibtisch meiner Freundin und braucht erst mal keine Veränderungen!


----------



## Cr4sh (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



> Hatte ich eigentlich erst mal nicht vor. Der steht auf dem Schreibtisch meiner Freundin und braucht erst mal keine Veränderungen!



Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das du schon ein paar Ideen hast was man noch machen könnte  ... aber so wie es ist machts schon eine Menge her!


----------



## 5chlump1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hi Crash ! Erstmal sollte die 8800 GT genügen aber wer weiß was der Weihnachtsmann bringt ! Und Danke für den Link also ich finde dieses Mini-ITX - Be Quiet! Netzteil TFX Power 80+ - Netzteil - Netz 100874 Netzteil sehr geeignet schön klein und 300 Watt !

Übrigens meinte ich dieses Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-on2wcM_LSc


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ideen habe ich, aber es ist nicht notwendig. Zum Beispiel eine 2,5" HDD und eine Grafikkarte, aber die 3,5" 320 GB und die Onboardlösung ist mehr als ausreichend für meine Kleine. Das einzige Problem, was ich habe ist, dass er öfters einfach einfriert, wenn man im Internet surft - komische Geschichte! Vielleicht muss ich noch mal ein BIOS-Update machen und/oder das System neu aufsetzten.


----------



## Cr4sh (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja ist völlig ausreichend! 
Hmm .. das ist wirklich seltsam, hast du schon einen anderen Browser ausprobiert, oder ein paar Plugins deaktiviert?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja, hab ich alles schon durch! Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass er etwas stabiler lief, als ich den Grafikspeicher von 128 auf 64 MB runter genommen habe. Kann aber auch Zufall sein. Vielleicht bringt ein neues BIOS schon was, dass die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Grafikeinheit und dem Speicher besser ist. Mal schauen!


----------



## Cr4sh (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Das ist wirklich seltsam! Und unter Vollast läufts stabil? Wenn dann hörts sich für mich ein wenig so an als wenndie Spannungsversorgung nicht stabil ist! Hast du mal ein anderes NT ausprobiert?


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Habe mit meinem Q07 auch mal Aquamark laufen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch 2 Bilder von meinem Q07



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Sehr geil!  Die weißen Schalter vorne stören noch ein wenig. Die solltest Du noch matt-schwarz machen.


----------



## Digger (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

bild 2 = transformers... 

in was für ein auto verwandelt sich der kleine denn


aber sonst wirklich schön 
super verarbeitet wie immer


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Digger schrieb:


> in was für ein auto verwandelt sich der kleine denn



In einen Fiat 500 natürlich! 
Hier noch 2 Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

*@martma:* Hab mir gerade Dein Tagebuch angeschaut! TOP  
Ich wünsch mir auch 'ne CNC Fräse zu Weihnachten!


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Danke!


Da brauchst Du aber einen großzügiges Christkind.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja, und stark muss es auch sein!


----------



## Digger (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



martma schrieb:


> In einen Fiat 500 natürlich!



der war gut 


imho find ich aber wenns innenbeleuchtet is iwie nich soooo schön... wahrscheinlich wegen dem kaum vermeidbaren "chaos"


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Mit den Kabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, aber ich komme halt eigentlich nicht mehr hin. Mal schaun, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.


----------



## Digger (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



martma schrieb:


> Mit den Kabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, aber ich komme halt eigentlich nicht mehr hin. Mal schaun, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.


 

kannst du nich iwie den 24pin nach oben legen ?!



edit hat mal bissel gemalt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Dann hängen sie halt nach oben durchs Window.


----------



## Digger (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

aber dann haste eher den blick auf die graka, als auf das unschöne schwarze netzteil...

naja du schaffst das schon


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich werds versuchen!


----------



## Masterwana (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Vielleicht schafst du es ja  die Kabel hinterm MB zu verlegen.


----------



## martma (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja, dazu sind sie leider ein bisschen zu kurz.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Du kannst Dir ja die Mühe machen und versuchen den ATX-Strang gleichmäßig zu flechten! Sieht bestimmt auch interessant aus!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

sooo bin auch mal wieder da und habe gleich ne frage... meint ihr die teile funktionieren? PCI-Express X16 1U Riser Karte Riser Card flex 100mm bei eBay.de: Gehäuse Windowkits (endet 29.11.09 08:45:02 MEZ) 
also ob man da ne grafikkarte anschließen kann... denn dann hätte ich ne geile idee


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Scheint ja eigentlich nur eine Verlängerung zu sein - warum also nicht! Sowas lädt natürlich zum Spielen ein!


----------



## ITM-Hummel (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

denn ich bin dabei das gehäuse so umzubauen das die anschlüsse oben sind also alles vertikal drin so würde sogar ne highendkarte reinpassen nur wegen der breite nicht dafür frage ich ja wegen dem kabel so kann ich die grakka versetzen naja alles noch im planung..

ps. mein gehäuse ist fertig lackiert muss es die tage abholen.

edit:

für leute die das Programm SketchUp haben hier eine skizze wie ich mein pc bauen will aus dem lian li q07.
wenn Ihr das Programm nicht habt, dann könnt ihr euch das hier laden.

achja nicht wundern... auf dieser art und weise passen alle dual slot grakkas bis ~25cm rein auf der skizze habe ich die grakka direkt im slot reingesteckt wird aber anders kommen und zwar wird dies zum einsatz kommen und die grakka soll ungefair so rein... eine halterung werde ich mir noch dafür bauen denn schweben kann die grakka leider nicht.

ich weiß die skizzen sind unsauber aber es sind einfach nur schnell zusammengewürfelte skizzen.
Das Case soll liegen ähnlich dem sugo 05 und natürlich kommen noch lüfter rein und ein window.


ihr denkt jetzt warscheinlich... warum kauft er sich nicht gleich das sugo 05 oder 06... ich sags euch.

Die beides Cases sind SCHEI**. ganz einfach ^.~ die sind so übelst billig verarbeitet und dazu noch teuer. da kaufe ich mir lieber ein günstiges q07 und habe noch spaß am modden.

edit2: nur ein k.o. verursacht mein Netzteil ich kann max. 350w verbauen und ich weiß nicht ob es für eine 5850 ausreicht.


----------



## RobPayne (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Asus HD5750 Formula Single Slot

Ich glaube die Karte scheint wohl auch sehr interessant zu sein für das Gehäuse


----------



## ITM-Hummel (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ist keine singleslot, verbraucht nur 1 slot am blech verbraucht aber dennoch 2 slots
daher wäre die 5750 von HIS interessanter.

denn wer zum teufel braucht noch den vga anschluss? der ist ausgestorben und ich will auch kein kunstoff in meinem rechner haben was nach f1 aussieht xD


----------



## martma (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



RobPayne schrieb:


> Asus HD5750 Formula Single Slot
> 
> Ich glaube die Karte scheint wohl auch sehr interessant zu sein für das Gehäuse




Die Graka sieht echt albern aus. Wobei sie für den Q07 in der Tat nicht schlecht wäre, denn dann muss man das Heck nicht zersägen.


----------



## 5chlump1 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Habe gerade mit erchrecken festellen müssen das ohne Dremeln meine 8800 GT nicht reingeht da fehlen mindestens 2 cm  ! Verkaufen ist glaube ich eine schlechte Idee da bekomme ich nix mehr für  . Hat jemand von euch schon dranrumgeflext und kann mir Bilder zeigen ?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

hat jmd schon versucht mit dem board zu oc'en ? ich bekomme es einfach net hin.... 340Mhz drauf und er läuft in prime stabil nur in spielen nicht (mit onboard grakka genutzt)

sprich nen q9400 von 2,66 auf 3,00 Ghz takten geht net
mb voltage auf 1,2 und cpu +0,10


----------



## martma (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Also ich habe mit meinem Quad einen FSB von 355MHz, mit allem auf Standardtakt am laufen. 360MHz laufen auch, aber da brauche ich auf dem Chipsatz 0,05V Vcore-Erhöhung und dann wird mir der Chipsatz zu heiß. Ist halt blöd, dass die den nur passiv gekühlt haben.

Was für Temps hast Du auf dem Chipsatz?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ohne vcore zu erhöhen liegt der chipsatz bei 76. ist doch mcp oder?

edit: ahhh durch die temps bekomme ich dann warscheinlich ein freeze oh man wie dumm ich doch bin.
ich glaube ich versuchs mal mit dem aktiven enzo kühler der soll perfekt drauf passen


----------



## martma (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Einen freeze wegen der Temps bekommst Du aber erst über 100 Grad.

Der Enzo soll auf dieses Board passen?


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

wenn er jetzt im idle bei 76°C ist dann glaube ich wird er bei modern warfare 2 locker auf über 100°C kommen bei volt erhöhung.

ja der enzo soll drauf passen mom suche link raus

link

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/img1011e.jpg/

ich glaube ich sollte mal die wärmeleitpaste überprüfen xD


----------



## martma (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ne, soviel steigt die Chipsatztemp unter Last nicht an. Bei mir komme ich erst ab 1.2V Chipsatz-Vcore und über 365MHz FSB auf über 100 Grad unter Last, obwohl ich da im Idle schon 89 Grad habe.

Bei dem Enzo würde mich interessieren, um wie viel der besser kühlt wie der originale Chipsatzkühler.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

kann ich dir am freitag sagen.

so bestellt mit einem lüfter von noiseblock dazu für insgesammt 30€ inkl. versand.

wenn er gut kühlt kauf ich ihn noch ein zweites mal  das ist jetzt fürn bekannten hehe


----------



## Udel0272 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Denn würd ich ne Klassische 9600GT nehmen die hat auch noch ausreichend leistung wenn man nicht grad auf hohen auflösungen spielt!!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce 9 - Palit GF9600GT


----------



## ITM-Hummel (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ja ne grafikkarte muss her das ist klar nur es ist nicht mein pc von daher kann ich es für ihn nicht entscheiden... ist ja sein geld.

aber oc'n und mit onboard spielen ist glaube net drin.

wollte wärmeleitpaste erneuer, da war nichts mehr drauf wie ich festgestellt habe, und habe mich übelst am kühler geschnitten der ist ja mal krank scharf


----------



## martma (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Es war keine Wärmeleitpaste drauf? Dann ist das bestimmt bei mir auch so. So ein Mist, da muss ich ja das komplette Teil wieder zerlegen, sonst komme ich da nicht hin.


----------



## ITM-Hummel (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

nach stundenlangen testen bin ich auf den max. bus speed gekommen der beträgt bei mir leider nur magere 364 MHz alles was drüber ist, läuft stabil in prime nur spielen kann man nicht... es gibt entweder sofort oder innerhalb 5min. nen freeze.

also grob geschätzt der max. busspeed beträgt ~365MHz sprich ein FSB von ~ 1450MHz.
mit dem board kann man oc'n nur net viel naja besser als nichts ^.~

kauft euch ne cpu mit großen multiplikator


----------



## martma (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich habe jetzt auf den Chipsatzkühler einen 40mm Papstlüfter montiert, welcher nicht so arg schnell dreht und dadurch noch recht leise ist. Die Chipsatztemps konnte ich durch diese einfache Maßnahme um ganze 25Grad senken.


----------



## frEnzy (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

25°C weniger... na, das hat sich ja mal gelohnt  Vor allem, wenn der Lüfter dabei leise bleibt ^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

25°C weniger ist schon sehr heftig wenn mann bedenkt das so ein "kleiner" luefter nicht gerade ein grosses luftstrom erzeugt...

Ist ja auch ein kleines case


----------



## ITM-Hummel (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ich habe durch wechsel und nen scythe mini von ~80°C auf ~42°C runtergeboxt *angib*


----------



## martma (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Aber nicht unter Prime-Last oder?


----------



## Lower (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Glückwunsch zur Main Daxtrose!


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Gratz zur Main!


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Von mir auch, glueckwunch zur main


----------



## DaxTrose (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Vielen Dank! War selbst überrascht!


----------



## godtake (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Glückwunsch zur verdienten Main!


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Auch von mir eine fettes Gratz zur Main,völlig verdient, auch wenn einige Kommentare mittlerweile dort etwas unter der Gürtellinie liegen.

Ich finde dein Projekt einfach nur genial und ohne dieses hätte ich mich wohl nicht an mein "Hello Kitty" herangewagt.


Dein unwürdiger Fan

Nobbi77


----------



## DaxTrose (24. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle! Ich freue mich auch, wenn ich ein paar Leuten zumindest Denkanstöße gegeben habe! 
Auf vielfachen Wunsch hier jetzt das kleine Schwarze an meiner Freundin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

loool wie geil


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Dito  
Sitzt wie angegossen, schwarz steht ihr....


----------



## frEnzy (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Schick


----------



## jared (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hi.
Ich wollte mich auch mal melden.
Ich war bis jetzt nur stummer Mitlesern. Das hier ist der beste Thread zum Lian Li PC-Q07 und dem Zotac Board, den ich bisher gefunden habe. Das Systen entspricht zufällig fast genau dem gleichen, das ich auch bauen möchte. Daher schon mal vielen Dank für den fast allumfassenden Einblick, vor allem auch zur C-02B und den Möglichkeiten diese einzubauen. Besonders zu dieser Blende und der Kompatibilität finde man fast gar nichts im Netz.

*Dennoch hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, vielleicht könnte ihr mir dazu auch noch was sagen:*

1. Ich möchte gern ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk einbauen (soll ja ein Mediacenter werden). Leider sind diese Laufwerke alle recht tief (ca. 185mm). Bekomme ich das Laufwerk zusammen mit der Lian-Li-Blende in das Gehäuse, zur Not mit abgewinkelten SATA-Stecker?

2. Ich möchte die beiden LEDs für Power-On und HDD gegen zwei weiße LEDs tauschen (ich steh auf schwarz/weiß  ). Bei meinem Lian Li Tower (PC-G7B) waren die LEDs nur gesteckt und konnten ganz simpel druch weiße ersetzt werden. Kann mal jemand schauen und/oder eine Nahaufnahme machen, wie das beim PC-Q07 gelöst ist?

3. Die Köpfe/Lichtdurchlass für die beiden LEDs am PC-Q07 sind auf den Fotos irgendwie schwer einzuschätzen. So richtig gefallen sie mir jedenfalls nicht. Sind die aus transparentem Kunststoff mit metallfarbenen Ringen drauf? Ich würde diese beiden Knöpfe gern dünn weiß lackieren und dann hoffen, dass die Ultrahellen weißen LEDs dann von hinten da leicht durchscheinen. Denkt ihr das könnte klappen? Kann mal jemand versuchen das Aussehen der Knöpfe zu beschreiben?

Danke!

Edit: Noch eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob und wo man für das Zotac auch ein Draft-N WLAN-Modul mit 150 oder 300 MBit bekommt?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Danke und willkommen im Forum!



jared schrieb:


> 1. Ich möchte gern ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk einbauen (soll ja ein Mediacenter werden). Leider sind diese Laufwerke alle recht tief (ca. 185mm). Bekomme ich das Laufwerk zusammen mit der Lian-Li-Blende in das Gehäuse, zur Not mit abgewinkelten SATA-Stecker?



Sollte mit abgewinkelten Steckern eng werden, aber passen.



jared schrieb:


> 2. Ich möchte die beiden LEDs für Power-On und HDD gegen zwei weiße LEDs tauschen (ich steh auf schwarz/weiß  ). Bei meinem Lian Li Tower (PC-G7B) waren die LEDs nur gesteckt und konnten ganz simpel druch weiße ersetzt werden. Kann mal jemand schauen und/oder eine Nahaufnahme machen, wie das beim PC-Q07 gelöst ist?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...5-11-2009-die-graka-ist-da-4.html#post1206467



jared schrieb:


> 3. Die Köpfe/Lichtdurchlass für die beiden LEDs am PC-Q07 sind auf den Fotos irgendwie schwer einzuschätzen. So richtig gefallen sie mir jedenfalls nicht. Sind die aus transparentem Kunststoff mit metallfarbenen Ringen drauf? Ich würde diese beiden Knöpfe gern dünn weiß lackieren und dann hoffen, dass die Ultrahellen weißen LEDs dann von hinten da leicht durchscheinen. Denkt ihr das könnte klappen? Kann mal jemand versuchen das Aussehen der Knöpfe zu beschreiben?


----------



## Dippi (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

hab mal ne frage zu dem Board: kann man mit dem Zotac9300-ITX WiFi ruckelfrei mit der Auflösung 1680x1050 Counter Strike 1.6, CZ und Source spielen oder brauch ich da extra noch ne kleinere GraKa?

Gruß Dippi


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Da der FarCry-Benchmark in 1280x1024 mit höchster Einstellung mit durchschnittlich 27,5 FPS durchlief, kann man davon ausgehen, dass Du es spielen kannst. Ausprobiert habe ich es nicht. Da aber gerade bei CS eine hohe Framezahl nützlich ist, würde ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, vielleicht eine Grafikkarte mit einzuplanen.

*EDIT:* Vielleicht wäre das ganz interessant für Dich!
Zitat: "Mit dem Zotac Geforce 9300-ITX WiFi ist es uns mit fast 30 % höherem GPU- sowie knapp 20 % höherem Shader-Takt gelungen, das 9300-ITX WiFi zu den schnellsten Mini-ITX Boards zu machen, für leistungsstarke 3D-Grafik in DirectX 10, Direct Compute, OpenGL 3.2 und Nvidia Cuda basierenden Spielen und Anwendungen", erläutert Carsten Berger, Marketing Director von Zotac. Die integrierte Grafikeinheit arbeitet nun mit 580 MHz GPU-Takt und 1.400 MHz Shadertakt.
Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,700775/Neues-Mini-ITX-Mainboard-von-Zotac-mit-Sockel-775/Mainboard/News/


----------



## Dippi (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

wegen extra Grafikkarte (z.b. hd4770/hd5770), welches Netzteil würdest du da empfehlen/kaufen?


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ohne jetzt Deine anderen Komponenten zu kennen, würde ich sagen, dass ein gutes 400-450W NT ausreichen dürfte. Ich persönlich habe eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrung mit be quiet! gemacht - aber da scheiden sich die Geister!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Dito.. kann auch Be Quiet! empfehlen.. bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht ^^


----------



## Cr4sh (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Also ich bin von meinem BeQuiet! E6-350W begeistert .. versorgt meinen PhenomII X4 945 + GTX260 + zwei Platten etc. ohne Probleme!


----------



## Dippi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich will mir nun auch so ein kleines Schwarzes für mich zusammenbasteln.
Netzteil (400W) hab ich schon. Was meint ihr zu den Komponenten:

- Gehäuse + Board das gleiche
- CPU bin ich noch unschlüssig, evt. einen C2D E6750, Q6600, Q8300, Pentium Dual Core E6300/E6500 oder doch was anderes?
- 2 x 1 GB G.E.I.L. RAM
- DVD-Laufwerk (evtl. Brenner)
- eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte (160 GB, evtl. 250 GB)
- extra Graka: HD 4670

Ich war gerade in einem Fachgeschäft und wollte mir das Board bestellen lassen. Der Verkäufer meinte das er sich da nicht so gut mit ITX-Boards auskennt, behauptet aber, dass das Board nicht lange halten wird, wenn man es mit einer Wattlastige CPU und Grafikkarte betreibt? Stimmt das?


----------



## cid-baba (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Dippi schrieb:


> [...] das er sich da nicht so gut mit ITX-Boards auskennt, behauptet aber, dass das Board nicht lange halten wird, wenn man es mit einer Wattlastige CPU und Grafikkarte betreibt? Stimmt das?



wie jetzt? hat er ahnung oder nicht?  wenn zotac das board für quadcores freigibt, dann müssen die auch laufen. (wobei ich die kompatibilitätsliste nicht auswendig kann ) für sowas gibt es spezifikationen - und kein hersteller kann es sich wirklich leisten produkte zu verkaufen die nicht das halten, was sie versprechen. (von billigprodukten abgesehen - aber sowas gibts im mainboardbereich nicht wirklich, weils eh schon zu viele hersteller gibt)

das einzige problem das ich sehe: wie willst du in so einem kleinen gehäuse einen quadcore kühl halten, ohne dass das betriebsgeräusch einem flugzeug gleicht?


----------



## Dippi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

das mit der Temperatur bei Quads meinte er auch als problem. Ok. Ich brauch ja auch keinen Quad für Internet, Office und ab und zu CS:CZ und PES2009/2010 (darum auch die HD4670). 
Ein E7400 sollte langen oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Die Temperaturen beim Quad sehe ich nicht so als Problem, wenn man nicht gerade einen alten QX6700 mit 65nm benutzt, sollte ein BigShuriken in der Lage sein, ihn ausreichend zu kühlen. Nur OC kann man im Bereich von einem FSB über 333MHz dann gedanklich abschreiben. Ich habe den C2D E5200 gewählt, weil er ausreichend für einen normalen Desktop-Rechner ist und er mit seinen 45nm und 65W TDP auch sehr kühl bleibt. Bei einem FSB von 200MHz ist da sogar noch etwas OC drin mit dem Board. Und solange man den VCore nicht anhebt, bleibt die CPU angenehm "kühl"!
Halten wird das Board genauso lange, wie jedes andere auch. Frag ihn mal, wie er darauf kommt!


----------



## jared (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Kumpel hat heute sein Lian Li bekommen. Die Hardware ist ähnlich der von DaxTrose. Einige Unterschiede, Fallstricke und neue Erkenntnisse gibt es aber, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:

1. Das Q07 kommt wird jetzt mit einer schwarzen Netzteilblende und schwarzen Thumbscrews ausgeliefert.

2. Wir habene in LiteOn BD-Rom mit über 180mm Tiefe eingebaut. Zusammen mit der C-02B Blende und einem gewinkelten SATA-Stecker und Strom-Stecker passt es gerade so rein.

3. Es gibt links und recht gewinkelte SATA-Stecker. Er hat links gewinkelte erwischt und hätte rechts gewinkelte gebraucht. So gab es leider ein ziemliches Kabelgebiege. Man sollte daher darauf achten!

4. Wer die LEDs tauschen möchte: Ich habe sie mir mal näher angeschaut, aber an seinem Gehäuse nicht getauscht. Es scheint eine Sonderbauform zu sein. Die Rückseite der LEDs ist etwa 4mm quadratisch und darauf sitzt eine ca. 2mm Linse. Wenn man sie ersetzen möchte sollten normale 3mm LEDs-passen denke ich. 5mm LEDs dürften zu groß sein.



Dippi schrieb:


> Ich will mir nun auch so ein kleines Schwarzes für mich zusammenbasteln.
> Netzteil (400W) hab ich schon. Was meint ihr zu den Komponenten:
> 
> - Gehäuse + Board das gleiche
> ...



Bei der CPU würde ich den Pentium E6300 nehmen. der läuft kühl, hat viel Leistung, ist billig und zur Not kannst du den noch weit übertakten. Der C2D E6750 ist veraltet (65nm), kaum noch zu bekommen, zu teuer und nicht schneller als der Pentium E6300. Quadcores finde ich in so einem System irgendwie sinnlos. Was willst du denn damit machen?

Beim RAM würde ich überlegen lieber 2x2 GB 800MHz zu nehmen (Hersteller völlig egal). Da hast du deutlich mehr davon, also von einem Quadcore.

Bei der Festplatte würde ich eine Green-Power von Western Digital nehmen. Die sind größer, schneller, billiger und genau so leise wie die 2,5" Festplatten.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mich mal unter der neuen Radeon HD5xxx Serie umsehen. Die verbrauchen im Leerlauf deutlich weniger Strom (und immerhin wird die Karte die meiste Zeit leer laufen) und bieten mehr Leistung fürs Geld.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



jared schrieb:


> 4. Wer die LEDs tauschen möchte: Ich habe sie mir mal näher angeschaut, aber an seinem Gehäuse nicht getauscht. Es scheint eine Sonderbauform zu sein. Die Rückseite der LEDs ist etwa 4mm quadratisch und darauf sitzt eine ca. 2mm Linse. Wenn man sie ersetzen möchte sollten normale 3mm LEDs-passen denke ich. 5mm LEDs dürften zu groß sein.



Konntest Du denn die LED herausnehmen? Ich wollte eigentlich noch die blaue in eine rote LED tauschen, habe mich aber nicht getraut, die blaue herauszunehmen. 
Weiß jemand, welche LEDs in dem Q07 verwendet werden und wo man sie bestellen kann?


----------



## jared (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Nein leider nicht, weils nicht meiner war, und ich nicht genug Zeit hatte (hab ihm nur schnell die Metall-Halterungen für die C-02B Blende hier aus dem Thread gebastelt). Meinen eignen werde ich erst im Januar oder Februar bauen.

Von der Gehäuseform sahen sie am ehesten wie diese hier aus:
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik
Das wären dann 2mm LEDs. Dazu würde auch passen, dass die Beinchen seitlich weg gehen und sie so leichter nach Oben biegen lassen.

In den Schaltern war aber noch etwas Platz. Also ich denke, dass 3mm LEDs auch problemlos rein passen. 5mm LEDs dürften aber zu groß sein.


----------



## sky46 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wie habt ihr den Shuriken Rev. B auf das Board bekommen? Bei mir passen die Pins nicht ins Mainboard. eine Seite ist zu lang


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Willkommen im Forum!
Kann es sein, dass Du die Halterung für Sockel AM2+/3 verwendest? Denn der Sockel 775 ist quadratisch und alle Seiten sollten gleichlang sein!
Der obere linke Pin war noch nicht durchgedrückt, die anderen drei Pins sitzen schon so, wie sie sollen!
Vielleicht hast Du aber auch die Halteklammern noch nicht ganz in den Shuriken gesteckt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sky46 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Danke es geht^^ IDE Laufwerke kann man nicht ans Zotac anschließen oder? 
Hab das Board jetzt neu, sollte ich da auch ein Biosupdate machen?


----------



## Stex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Du, ich hoffe du weisst dass sich deine Freundin glücklich schätzen kann? 
Nicenicenice


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wow, hat es deine Freundin gut!! gefällt mir sehr gut weiter so


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

*@Sky46 und Stex:* Danke! Ich denke, sie ist mit ihrem kleinen Schwarzen sehr zufrieden! 



sky46 schrieb:


> Danke es geht^^ IDE Laufwerke kann man nicht ans Zotac anschließen oder?
> Hab das Board jetzt neu, sollte ich da auch ein Biosupdate machen?



Du könntest einen Controller verwenden, aber dann geht der PCIe Steckplatz drauf!
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
Da würde ich lieber eine neue HDD oder Laufwerk nehmen.


----------



## mondrian (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



jared schrieb:


> Bei der CPU würde ich den Pentium E6300 nehmen.



Der Celeron E3200 gefällt mir ganz gut, schönes gutes Preis-Leistungs Verh., und geringer Energieverbauch.


----------



## jared (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich persönlich finde den Pentium E6300 besser, auch wenn er teurer ist. Der Energieverbrauch der beiden Prozessoren dürfte fast gleich sein (sind beides Wolfdale 3M). Mir sind allerdings FSB 800 zu wenig, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit nur 2x512 kb Cache. Das dürfte je nach Anwendung schon ein bis zwei Taktstufen Unterschied ausmachen.

Ich will dann mal versuchen, ob man den Pentium E6300 ohne Spannungserhöhung in die Region von FSB 1333 bringen kann (da ist bei dem Zotac Board dann ja eh Schluss), was 3,5 GHz bzw. einer Übertaktung von 25% entsprechen würde. Der wäre dann fast schon so schnell wie mein C2D E8400 hier (läuft auch auf 3,5 GHz ohne Spannungszugabe, mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert, geht aber wahrscheinlich problemlos noch n Stück höher). Aber die Wolfdale sind ja generell recht taktfreudig, so dass ich denke, dass es da kaum Probleme gibt.

Auf jeden Fall soll Google Earth in Full HD auf der Kiste flüssig laufen und in Anbetracht, dass die immer mehr 3D-Städte einbauen, sind sowohl CPU als auch GPU ganz gut gefordert.


----------



## Dippi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

so, hab nun auch das Board. Hab nur ein Problem: Ich find für Windows 7 (64 Bit) den Treiber für das WLan nicht. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Den aktuellen Treiber findest Du hier und er ist für XP/VISTA und Windows7 jeweilst 32bit und 64bit, gültig!
ZOTAC - It's time to play! - Downloads | ZOTAC GeForce 9300 - ITX WiFi (R2) | Intel CPU | Motherboard Drivers, BIOS & Manual


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Kann das WiFi-Modul jetzt eigentlich WPA oder nur WEP?
Wenn es nur WEP kann, lasse ich es weg.


----------



## Dippi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

was genau für einer?


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Mit den neuen Treibern soll auch WPA 2.0 funktionieren. Ausprobiert habe ich es nicht, da der Router gleich neben dem Schreibtisch meiner Freundin steht und ich daher die Kabel-Lösung bevorzuge!
*@Dippi:* Es gibt nur einen auf der Seite für die WiFi (ganz unten, der letzte Eintrag)!


----------



## Dippi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

danke.

ich bin dumm, jetzt les ichs auch


----------



## Dippi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Dippi schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> ich bin dumm, jetzt les ichs auch




so, habs probiert. kommt nur ne fehlermeldung "Plattform unsupported!"
aber für vista der treiber funzt fürs Windows 7


----------



## mondrian (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



jared schrieb:


> Ich will dann mal versuchen, ob man den Pentium E6300 ohne Spannungserhöhung in die Region von FSB 1333 bringen kann


Den E3200 hab ich schon mal bei gleicher Spannung mit FSB 1066 / 3.2 GHz laufen lassen, vielleicht wäre auch mehr möglich. Die Performance sieht m.E. gut aus, aber vielleicht würde bei Bildbearbeitung ein größerer CPU-Cache noch deutlich mehr bringen.

Merkwürdig bei meinem Aufbau nur, dass der zweite Kern deutlich weniger Temperatur hat, 44 Core 0 und 30 Core 1. Unter Last holte der zweite Kern etwas auf, es liegt also nicht unbedingt am Sensor. Der Kühler wird ja wohl nicht so schief sitzen, dass ein Kern schlechter gekühlt wird?


----------



## jared (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich glaube, dass die Temperatursensoren der C2D oftmals nur Quatsch anzeigen. Mein C2D E8400 hat im Leerlauf angeblich so 47° bis 49° und unter Volllast 55°C. Dabei drehen alle Lüfter immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl (ca. 700-800 UPM). Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass da nur 7°C Temperaturunterschied sein sollen.


----------



## Dippi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

was habt ihr denn für soundtreiber benutzt, weil mein Mikrofon nicht funktioniert
und wenn ich mit der Maus rumkreise summt es


----------



## mondrian (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



jared schrieb:


> Mein C2D E8400 hat im Leerlauf angeblich so 47° bis 49° und unter Volllast 55°C. Dabei drehen alle Lüfter immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl (ca. 700-800 UPM). Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass da nur 7°C Temperaturunterschied sein sollen.


Wenn der "kalte" Sensor unter Last auch proportional entsprechend weniger anzeigen würde, wäre die Abweichung für mich erstmal einfacher zu erklären, aber vielleicht sind die Sensoren wirklich nicht so toll. Schließlich bin ich auch etws unsicher, weil der von mir genutzte Kühler "Alpenföhn Panorama" etwas merkwürdig aufgebaut ist. Z.B. eine Halterung falsch gebohrt, dann liegt die Halterung schon mehr oder weniger auf ...  Die Lüfterdrehzahl kann ich übrigens trotz PWM gar nicht (per Software wie HWMonitor)  auslesen.

Was Deine 7° Unterschied betrifft, ist das wirklich nicht viel. Falls das Gehäuse gut belüftet ist und die Wärme abgeführt wird, würde ich das aber vielleicht mit der Funktionsweise von Kühlern mit Heatpipe erklären, die einfach ab einer bestimmten Temperatur die Wärme an die Kühlfinnen transportieren und dann erst anfangen zu arbeiten. Ausser du hättest gar keinen Kühler mit Heatpipe


----------



## jared (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Naja, zum einen schreibt auch DaxTrose schon, dass er seine CPU gegen eine gleichen Typs getauscht hat, weil die erste einen Fehler im Temperatursensor hat, er kommt nicht unter 51°C:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-q07-zotac9300-itx-wifi-12-mib-bilder.html#bA

Das hört sich so ähnlich an, wie bei meinem.
Ich habe zwar eine Heatpipe-Kühler (Scythe Mugen) aber mein Bruder hat den fast gleichen PC (cleiche CPU, gleiches Board) mit einem Scythe Samurai. Der hat zwar ein paar Kühlfinnen direkt auf der CPU, basiert aber sonst auch auf Heatpipes. Bei Ihm sind die Temperaturunterschiede jedenfalls viel größer (so zwischen 30°C und 60°C).

Ich denke daher auch, dass es bei dir ein Fehler ist. Einen Temperaturunterschied von 14°C auf weniger als 1cm Abstand halte ich für fast unmöglich, zumal alle modernen CPUs ja mit einem Heatspreader ausgeliefert werden, der sowas an sich schon verhindern sollte.


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Und eine Frage bleibt darf deine Freudin ihn benutzen?


----------



## mondrian (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Vielleicht sind die Bilder mit den Problemzonen des "Panorama" mit dem Zotac-Board interessant.

Die falsche Bohrung ist erstmal nicht dabei in der Hoffnung, dass es sich da um einen Ausreißer handelt.

Bild 1 zeigt, wie der Kühler ganz knapp über/neben dem Zotac-GPU-Kühler sitzt. Da die Heatpipes auch nicht so ordentlich gebogen sind, mag es Glückssache sein, ob der Kühler anstößt oder nicht.

Bild 2 zeigt die stabile Basisplatte. Leider liegt sie nicht nur auf Lötpunkten und Leiterbahnen o.ä. auf, sondern drückt auch gegen ein SMD-Bauteil (Widerstand?).

Bild 3 zeigt, wie der Befestigungsbügel an die Verriegelung des CPU-Sockels anstößt. Es ist zu befürchten, dass der Kühler nicht mehr sauber auf der CPU aufliegen kann. 
Zugleich ist ein Monatgeproblem zu erahnen. Die Schraube links im Bild kann nicht von oben gedreht werden, da man mit dem Schraubendreher nicht durch die Kühllamellen kommt. Um sie von der Seite, z.B. mit den Fingern, zu drehen, muß der Speicher (vorne unten) ausgebaut werden. Also können auch mit diesem Kühler besonders flache Module nötig sein.


----------



## VintageGamer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@DaxTrose: Kann nur das bereits gesagte wiederholen: Tolles Projekt und perfekt umgesetzt und dokumentiert (sahne Bilder und Detailaufnahmen!!! Und das auch noch mit einer recht kleinen Kamera). 

Ich plane mir einen Rechner zusammenzubauen der optisch mit dem iMac meiner Freundin mithalten kann. Warte daher auf die silbrige Version des PC-Q07, Apple Tastatur und Maus ran und dann noch irgendwann ein schönes silbriges Display dazu... Hmmh... 

Meine Frage an alle: Hat schon jemand probiert das DFI MI P55-T36 Mainboard in das PC-Q07 Gehäuse einzubauen? - Core-i5 Power in so einem schnuckligen Gehäuse wäre schon der Knaller. 

Ciao
Timo


----------



## iGreggy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Haha auf die Idee mit der Core i Power kam ich auch. Allerdings bleibt da das kleine Problem der Lüftung/Kühlung. Warum holst du dir nicht das Q07 und lackierst es (oder lässt es lackieren)?


----------



## VintageGamer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hmmh, stimmt schon, dass der TDP von einem Core i5-750 "etwas" höher ist als die von einem Dual-Core E5200, aber schließlich soll ja das Gehäuse über eine gute - aber passive - Belüftung verfügen. Der Shuriken paßt ja auch hierfür...

Warum das Gehäuse lackieren lassen wenn es ohnehin - laut Homepage und diesem Forumsbeitrag - Ende des Jahres (also theoretisch jetzt) erscheinen soll?

Ciao
Timo


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

*@VintageGamer:* Danke und herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Soweit wie ich weiß, passte der (Big) Shuriken nicht auf den Sockel 1156! Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass man einen i5-750 im Q07 ausreichend gekühlt bekommt. Solange man nicht vor hat, OC-Rekorde zu fahren, sollte es möglich sein. Allerdings kenne ich jetzt spontan auch keinen passenden und leisen Kühler, der nicht höher als 7 cm ist! Da hat man beim Sockel 775 schon die größere Auswahl. Ich denke, das meint iGreggy.
Allerdings weiß ich auch wirklich nicht, was man mit soviel Power machen will, wenn man keine passende Grafikkarte dazu einbauen kann? Und wenn es unbedingt vier Kerne sein sollen kann man einen Core2Quad Q8400S nehmen. Der kostet zurzeit keine 200,- und hat eine TDP von 65W!


----------



## VintageGamer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo DaxTrose!

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung.
Scheinbar hat sich da die Lage bei Scythe geändert: Intel LGA1156: Scythe EU GmbH

Brauch den Rechner eh nicht zum zocken, ich zock eher auf Sega Mega Drive und Co (siehe Usernamen ), sondern für RAW-Bildverarbeitung und da freut man sich gerne über etwas mehr Power.

Ciao
Timo


----------



## Dippi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

ich habe mit dem WLAN ein Problem, und zwar wenn ich verbinde dann trennt sich das Internet automatisch nach 2 minuten wieder und ich muss manuell neu verbinden. aber dann läuft es auch wieder nur 2 minuten. Ich habe schon viel ausprobiert (mit Schlüssel, ohne Schlüssel). ich komm aber nicht auf den grünen Zweig. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrung mit dem Board und WLAN?


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Da meine Freundin kein WLAN braucht, kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen. Aber eigentlich sind solche Einstellungen im Router vorzunehmen. Schau mal nach, was dort eingestellt ist.


----------



## iGreggy (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Denke auch das dein Problem vom Router herrührt, davon kann ich hier nämlich ein Lied singen, ganze Synphonie wird das . 

@VintageGamer: was natürlich machbar ist: da ab 2010 der Core i an 32nm gefertigt wird, sorgt das ja auch für weniger Abwärme, so die Theorie. Nur so als Nebengedanken.


----------



## flow87 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo,
ich finde dein Review sehr gut gelungen. Ich hab auch ein paar Fragen:

1)
Wie hast du die Kabel zum TV so schön verschwinden lassen? Auf dem Bild wo Farcry auf dem Samsung gezeigt wird sieht man nur 1 weißen relativ dünnen Strang!

2)
Ich habe zur Zeit folgendes Multimedia System:
Gehäuse:​Antec Fusion v2 mit VFD Display
CPU:AMD 4850 X2
Mobo:​Gigabyte MA-78GM-S2H (onboard Grafik)
RAM:​2GB 800er DDR2
HDD:​Samsung 250 GB 3,5"
Laufwerk:​LG DVD Combo
Netzteil:​Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 400 W mit Yate Loon


Da ich das Display kaum nutze, und das Ding relativ viel Platz wegnimmt erwäge ich auf so ein ITX System umzusteigen...

Kann ich den mit dem Zotac 9300 auch 1080p Filme gucken? Auch 1080p Files? Wie steht es um LiveTV?
Die größte Priorität hat jedoch die Lautstärke, da das Ding im Schlafzimmer steht. Zur Zeit kühle ich mit Ninja Mini und 2 Yate Loons auf 5V. Da hört man absolut nichts und das system ist mit firefox offen bei 44°C. Was kannst du dazu sagen?​


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

*@Flow87:* Vielen Dank! Die weiße Kabelblende ist beim Samsung TV dabei gewesen und es passen alle Kabel rein. Es ist aber nichts weiter, als eine dicke, zusammengerollte Kunststofffolie.
Zwecks Filme gucken hatte ich mal kurz meinen Blu-ray Player von LG angeschlossen und darüber kurz in "Fluch der Karibik (Blu-ray)" reingeschaut und hatte keine Probleme beim Abspielen (auf dem Samsung UE B46 6000). Mit verschiedenen Filmen habe ich das allerdings nicht ausgetestet. 
Beim abspielen des Videos "Home" in HD auf Youtube gab es keinerlei Ruckler oder Aussetzter!
Zur Lautstärke kann ich sagen, dass er sehr leise, aber nicht unhörbar ist. Er steht bei meiner Freundin auf dem Schreibtisch und man hört die Festplatte leise drehen. Ist aber nicht störend und im Abstand von einem Meter (wenn man vorm Schreibtisch steht) hört man nix mehr (im IDLE-Betrieb). Wenn man eine 2,5" HDD oder gar eine SSD verwendet, kann man sogar das Geräusch noch eliminieren! Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit SSD in Kombination mit dem Zotac.


----------



## flow87 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hast du mit dem Zotac schonmal Blurays geschaut?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



flow87 schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Zotac schonmal Blurays geschaut?





DaxTrose schrieb:


> Zwecks Filme gucken hatte ich mal kurz meinen Blu-ray Player von LG angeschlossen und darüber kurz in "Fluch der Karibik (Blu-ray)" reingeschaut und hatte keine Probleme beim Abspielen (auf dem Samsung UE B46 6000). Mit verschiedenen Filmen habe ich das allerdings nicht ausgetestet.


 
Ist mit einem LG H20L Player gelaufen.


----------



## iGreggy (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Normalerweise sollten Blue-Rays keine Probleme machen, da auf dem Zotac ein Nvidia 9300 Chipsatz werkelt, welcher mit Pure Video HD die Dekodierung übernehmen kann. Wichtig ist hierbei aber das die Software diese Dekodierung zur GPU schickt, was bei Cyberlink definitiv der Fall ist. Bei VLC schaust aber in die Röhre, das macht die CPU, was ein Core2Duo aber auch noch packen sollte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

VLC ist ja auch nicht gerade zu empfehlen, wenn dann lieber den KM-Player


----------



## tanni (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ahoi!

Habe mir in den letzten Tagen alle 47 Seiten durchgelesen, da ich auch von dem Gehäuse und den Bildern total beeindruckt bin. Hut ab Dax! Ich verstehe allerdings die Begeisterung einiger hier für das Q08 überhaupt nicht. Finde durch den perforierten Look der Front und den Mic/Sound Anschlüssen in der Front, verliert es seinen ganzen Reiz.

Ich hoffe es liest noch jemand mit, da ich nämlich ein paar Fragen habe. Zuersteinmal meine angedachten Specs:

-Lian Li Q07
-E6500 (65TDP) oder i3 530 (73TDP)
-Zotac 9300 oder Zotac H55 Board
-2x2 GB RAM
-Sapphire 4670 (passiv)
-Nexus Value 430 Netzteil
-2,5" SSD
-Big Shuriken Lüfter
-DVD Laufwerk

Meine Fragen:
1) Da es ist mir eigentlich sehr wichtig, dass alles leise ist stellt sich die Frage, ob durch die höhere TDP von 8 für den Shuriken signifikant sind? Ich kann das überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Eigentlich brauche ich die Leistung des i3 gar nicht, ich denke nur, dass ein 1156 Board zukunftssicherer ist, da ich so in nem Jahr vielleicht nen billigen Quadcore kaufen kann.
2) Sollte ich die Festplatte unter das DVD Laufwerk (wird dann wohl ein slim DVD) bauen, um zu vermeiden, dass sie sich unnötig aufheizt von der passiven Grafikkarte? In dem unteren Teil des Gehäuses wird ja ein Hitzestau entstehen, da kein Lüfter in der Nähe ist.
3) Kennt wer das Netzteil? Habe in Deutschland nur einen Shop gefunden, der das verkauft. Aber laut SilentPCReview ist es das leiseste Netzteil, das sie je getestet haben (13db im idle). Kostet 80€ und ist nur 11cm tief.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo tanni, vielen Dank und herzlich willkommen im Forum! Und klar liest jemand mit - zumindest einer! 
Zu Deiner ersten Frage kann ich auch nur schätzen, aber der Shuriken oder der Big Shuriken sind auch für Quadcores noch ausreichend. Allerdings dreht dann der Lüfter bei starker Belastung dementsprechend hoch. Allerdings ist noch Platz um einen "normalen" 120er Lüfter unterzubringen. In Kombination mit dem Netzteillüfter, wirst Du wohl keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen. In wieweit man dann übertakten kann/sollte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Um die Temperatur Deiner SSD würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, eher um die Grafikkarte. Da würde ich einfach mal behaupten, dass es schwierig wird, diese passive in dem Q07 zu betreiben.
Das Netzteil kenne ich nicht, macht aber so erst mal keinen schlechten Eindruck. Allerdings würde ich persönlich auf Nummer Sicher gehen und ein Netzteil kaufen, von dem ich auch schon einige Tests gelesen habe. Beim Hersteller wird allerdings eine Tiefe von 12,5 cm angegeben (was immer noch sehr kurz ist) und 15dB nur bis zu einer Auslastung von 20%! Danach dreht der Lüfter dann auch auf.
Nexus | VALUE 430 | 430Watt Quiet Power Supply | Nexus, your Silent PSU specialist
Für den Preis gibt es schon gute Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hey, cooles Projekt, gefällt mir 

Und deine Fotoskills


----------



## little_hero (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

So jetzt hab ich mich auch mal bei euch angemeldet. Also erstmal Respekt zu der tollen Arbeit und den Fotos, Hammer. War auch der Anstoss warum ich mir so was zusammengebaut habe. Verfolge das hier ja schon seit letztem Sommer und bin von euch allen begeistert. Mein System war erst als Spaßprojekt gedacht und lag dann lang mal bloß rum. Doch jetzt soll es mein Hauptsystem werden.  Hier mal mein Daten und meine Erfahrungen

- Cpu E8500
- 4GB Adata Extr. Edti.
- Club 3D 5770 512 Mb
- Seagate ST9250410AS 250GB
- Scythe Big Shuriken mit EKL Alpenföhn

Auf die denn Chip hab ich den Enzotech CNB-R1 mit einem 40mmx8mm Lüfter ob drauf. Der läuft auf 5V und bringt eine MCP Temp. von 45 Grad, ist das ok ? Bei Grafikarte sollte man wircklich auf die Länge aufpassen, meine ist 189mm lang und länger sollte sie wircklich nicht sein, da man das Ding noch einbauen muß und schließlich auch noch ein 6pin-Stecker hinten ran muss. Club 3D hat auch noch eine im Angebot die 1Gb Speicher hat doch, die wollte ich nicht da sie zwei Slots belegt und ich am Gehäuse nicht sägen und feilen wollte. 

*
*

*
*


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Vielen Dank und herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Die 45°C MCP sind mehr als gut. Im nachhinein würde ich auch einen BigShuriken nehmen und ihm mit einem be quiet! 120er Silent Wing PWM betreiben. Das würden meine MCP Temperaturen auch noch etwas runter bringen. Aber er ist so wie er ist vollkommen ausreichend. Da das höchste der Gefühle aktuelle Adventure drauf laufen und ansonsten der PC zum Surfen und Musikhören benutzt wird, wird er nie so stark ausgelastet. Die Kombination von NT-Lüfter und umgedrehten Scythe Shuriken-Lüfter funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## kress (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wow, hammer Bilder.


----------



## RobPayne (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



little_hero schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich mich auch mal bei euch angemeldet. Also erstmal Respekt zu der tollen Arbeit und den Fotos, Hammer. War auch der Anstoss warum ich mir so was zusammengebaut habe. Verfolge das hier ja schon seit letztem Sommer und bin von euch allen begeistert. Mein System war erst als Spaßprojekt gedacht und lag dann lang mal bloß rum. Doch jetzt soll es mein Hauptsystem werden.  Hier mal mein Daten und meine Erfahrungen
> 
> - Cpu E8500
> - 4GB Adata Extr. Edti.
> ...



Laut HP von Club 3D hat die 1024mb auch nur eine Singleslot Blende. Nur die Dualslot hat ne doppelblende

Product section

bei specs

Da ich relativ zufrieden war mit dem case werd ich mir ein graues zulegen.

Würde mir diesmal das DFI Itx P55 board holen samt i5 750. Diesmal werd ich mir kein laufwerk einbauen sondern lieber ne zweite Festplatte mit einem großen Scythe Quiet drive im 5,25" schacht und eine 500er 2,5" HDD auf dem Boden. Da ich wenig CDs/DVDs nutze werd ich mir ein externes Laufwerk basteln.Die Grafikkarte hat ja genug Platz. Mal schauen ob das klappt


----------



## little_hero (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hmm, stimmt. Aber man könnte mich schalgen aber da waren vorher Bilder von der mit Doppelblende. Aber egal, hab mein für 105€ bekommen, die 1gb kostet meist 25€ mehr. Da bald der Femin und vielleicht ein Refresh des Ati Chip kommen, geht dieser Preis für mich in Ordnung. Leistungstechnisch mach ich auf jedenfall einen Sprung, weil mein alter Pc vorher eine 3850 AGP drin hatte. 
Hab auf die 5770 nun den Zalman VF1000 drauf gebaut. Von den Temps. kann jetzt erstmal später was sagen, da ich das Mainboard mit allem nur auf dem Tisch aufegbaut hatte und nicht im Gehäuse. Da war die Temp. 32 IDE. 
Nur muß man bei der Montage des Kühlers aufpassen, da er genau mit dem Ende auf der Slotblende aufliegt. So musss man an der Blende mit der Feile etwas freimachen. 
Hab festgestellt das man zwischem Netzteil und der Unterkante der Seitenöffnung noch bißchen mehr als 60mm Platz hat. Da kann man zwei 60mm Lüfter auf das Seitenblech nebeneinander befestigen, die dann Luft zur Grafikkarte befördern. Man könnte auch 70mm Lüfterverwenden, da der abstand von Nt zum Boden dann etaws mehr als 70 wären. Aber ich will das mit den zwei 60mm von Noiseblocker machen.


----------



## saddlatheelephant (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

schönschönschön...wirklich tolle Zusammenstellung 
aberals Abschluss wär noch vielleicht die Präsentation des "Kleinen Schwarzen deiner Freundin" zusammen mit deiner Freundin in nem kleinen Schwarzen interessant


----------



## little_hero (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hab mal ein Frage, im Bios wird bei der Cpu immer 42 Grad angezeigt. Temp geht nie niedriger, egal was ich mache, Ob neun Fan full oder quiet immer die selbe Temp. Klar wenn ich den Fan ausmache dann steigt sie schon. Aber selbst wenn ich den Pc das esrtemal am Tag starte zweigt die Temp gleich 42 an. Der Mcp geht ja auch erst langsam von 18 hoch. Hab jetzt schon neustes Bios rauf.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meinem ersten E5200 auch. Ging nicht weiter als 51°C runter. Ist ein defekt am Temperatursensor.
Näheres *hier*!


----------



## little_hero (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hab ich schon befürchtet. Danke ! Aber man kann jetzt wenigstens den Lüfter streuern. Ist abereh komisch mit den Sensoren. Das MCP zeigt im Bios 26 Gard und in Everest UE 38 Grad. Glaube aber mehr dem Bios. Hab zur Zeit das Board auf dem Tisch aufgebaut und auf die MCP den Thermaltake Extreme Spirit 2 drauf. Dazu noch vor dem Mainboard ein 135mm Lüfter. Also find e ich die 26 Gard real. Hab mich außerdem entschlossen vorne ins Q07 ein Loch zu schneiden und dahinter dann einen Noctua 140mm Lüfter zu befestigen.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



little_hero schrieb:


> ...Hab mich außerdem entschlossen vorne ins Q07 ein Loch zu schneiden und dahinter dann einen Noctua 140mm Lüfter zu befestigen.



Das würde ich dann gerne mal sehen! Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen, ohne, dass die schöne Front zerstört wird. Vielleicht mit kleinen Löchern, ähnlich, wie sie in der Seite sind. Aber das müsste man dann lasern lassen.
...und wäre ein Be Quiet! oder Noiseblocker optisch nicht besser geeignet?


----------



## little_hero (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Kann dir mal Bilder schicken wenn es fertig ist, da ich nicht weiß wie man Bilder hochläd, kann aber bis nächste Woche dauern. Das Loch sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Von der Höhe her liegt es in der Mitte vom Mainboard. Hab es mit einer Lochsäge geschnitten die ich von einer dicken Platte hab führen lassen. Das Loch ist 128mm groß und wird dann von einer Blend bündig "gefüllt",wo der Lüfter dann draufsitzt. Von der Optik her würde ein NB oder Bq schon besser aussehen, weil man die roten Lüfterblätter vom Noctua durch die Blende schon sehen wird. Aber mir geht es darum Luft reinzubekommen bei geringer Lautstärke. Wenn es all zu schlimm aussieht hab ich immer noch einen 135mm Yate Loon zur Hand. 
Hab die Blend gestern mal probeweise eingesetzt und sieht echt nicht übel aus.


----------



## jared (9. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hier mal ein Update von mir. Ich bin inzwischen dazu gekommen meine eignen HTPC auf Basis des Lian Li PC-Q07 und des Zotac-Boards zu bauen. Dabei habe ich die neuere Board-Revision "GF9300-I-E" mit 3 Sata-ports und dem schwarzen kühler.

Mein neuen Erkenntnisse dazu:

*1. Big Shurikan*
- Der Big Shurikan von Scythe passt gerade so auf das Board und ins Gehäuse. Der Kühler stößt oben an den Boden des Trägers des optischen Laufwerks an, aber es passt alles gerade so. Die Montage mit den Push-pins auf dem Intel-Sockel ist wirklich kompliziert und nur mit sanfter Gewalt zu bewerkstelligen. Man sollte hier sehr überlegt vorgehen. Wenn man ihn einmal drauf hat, will man ihn definitiv nicht mehr demontieren.

- Stellt man die Lüftersteuerung im Bios auf Manuell (ich habe 50% gewählt), ist der Kühler wirklich sehr leise bis unhörbar. 

- Der Lüfter auf dem Big Shuikan lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres umdrehen, weil er dann auf dem Kühler schleift. Man muss an den Ecken etwas Filz oder ähnliches unterlegen (angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Lüfter ist entkoppelt)

*2. Blu-Ray-Laufwerk*
5,25" Laufwerke in herkömmlicher Länge passen nur sehr, sehr knapp in das Gehäuse, wenn man die Laufwerksblende von Lian Li verbauen möchte. Ohne gewinkelte SATA-Stecker hat man hier keine Chance.

*3. Power- und HDD-LEDs*
In den Tastern (die live übrigens wirklich ganz gut aussehen) sind 1,8mm LEDs und es passen auch nur solche hinein. 3mm-LEDs sind schon zu groß. Sobald meine geliefert werden berichte ich vom Umbau, vielleicht auch mit Bildern.

*4.Onboard-LEDs*
Mein Mainboard hat auf dem onboard eine helle, blaue Power-On-LED. Ist die auch auf den älteren Boards drauf? Da ich den PC innen eigentlich weiß beleuchten wollte, stört mich das ein wenig.

*5. Overclocking*
Erste schnelle Übertaktungsversuche verliefen sehr ernüchternd. Selbst bei minimalen Übertaktungen wollte der PC nicht mehr starten. Da der Pentium E6800 (2,8 GHz, 45nm, Wolfdale) aber eigentlich recht taktfreudig ist, wundert mich das etwas. Gf. hilft ein BIOS-Update oder andere Einstellungen. Ich werde das noch mal in Ruhe untersuchen.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

*@jared:* Für die Fummelei am Big Shuriken würde ich in Zukunft gleich die Backplate mitbestellen. Ausprobiert habe ich sie zwar noch nicht, klingt aber vielversprechend! Sollte die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichend sein, kannst Du ja auch einen normalen 120er Lüfter verbauen - evtl. den von Be Quiet! PWM, der sollte passen.
Sollten die LED wirklich stören, würde ich sie einfach überkleben oder mit Nagellack vorsichtig übermalen. Ich habe noch die erste Revision und bin der Meinung, dass keine LEDs auf dem Board sind. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. 
Über Bilder und/oder Übertaktungserfolge würe ich mich freuen. Oder Du machst ein eigenes Tagebuch!


----------



## jared (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hi, 

für ein eigenes Tagesbuch ist es zu spät. Die kleine Kiste steht inzwischen fertig steht da wo sie hin soll. 

*Zum Kühler *
Ich wusste gar nicht dass sowas wie diese Backplate gibt. Das hilft sicher sehr, aber bestellt hätte ich es wohl trotzdem nicht. Die 10 EUR sind es mir kaum wert. Leider hat der kleine das Budget schon etwas gesprengt.

*Zu Lüfter*
Ich habe die dynamische Lüftersteuerung im BIOS ausgeschaltet und den CPU-Lüfter ebenda manuell auf 50% geregelt. Jetzt dreht er mit knapp 900 UPM. Dazu das BeQuite Pure Power 350 direkt oben drüber. Ergebnis: Der PC ist fast unhörbar leise. Jedenfalls nochmal leiser als mein ohnehin schon sehr leiser Arbeits-PC. Vom Sofa aus ist die Kiste selbst im absolut stillen Raum nicht zu hören.

*Zu den LEDs*
- Die Onboard-LED ist nicht so schlimm. Sie ist nicht zu hell und durch die engen Verhältnisse im Gehäuse auch tief vergraben und daher von außen kaum zu sehen.

- Bei den LEDs zu den Tasten muss ich leider mitteilen, dass ich gescheitert bin! Die Originalen LEDs scheinen einen Spezialversion zu sein. Die Gehäuse sind nochmal etwas kleiner als bei meinen 1,8mm LEDs (konnte ich abschleifen). Zudem gehen die Beinchen bei den Originalen seitwärts raus (es könnten schon fast SMD-LEDs sein) und die Beinchen der gekauften LEDs sind dicker als dir originalen und passen daher leider nicht durch die Durchführungen zu den Kabeln. Letztendlich ist der Kunststoff der Knöpfe selbst leicht gelblich, was das Licht der weißen LEDs leicht eingefärbt hat. Es hat vergilbt gewirkt. Alles in Allem nicht so das Wahre, so dass ich es dann gelassen habe. Ich lasse die Knöpfe jetzt einfach unbeleuchtet. So gefällt es mir als Alternative am besten.

*Übertakten*
Ich werde es in einer ruhigen Minute nochmal probieren. Aber eigentlich ist es unnötig. Für den Einsatzzweck (Mediacenter) ist der E6300 mit 2,8 GHz mehr als schnell genug und aus der Onboard-Grafik macht man auch mit Übertakten keine Rakete (Google Earth läuft aber sehr gut!). Letztenlich ist es mit den Mehrverbrauch an Strom gar nicht wert.


----------



## little_hero (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

So, der Pc ist fertig und das Loch vorne bringt was. MCP hat jetzt laut Bios 30 Grad. Bilder folgen noch. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem. Hab Windows 7 HP 64 bit rauf. Bloß ich habe keinen Sound mehr. Hab jetzt schon 32 bit Version versucht, auch kein Erfolg. Es wird zwar der Lautsprecher angezeigt und auch das er was ausgibt. Aber aus den Boxen kommt kein Mucks. Treiber hab ih die neusten von Zotac.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Da habe ich leider auch keine Lösung für, da ich ja das System nicht mit Windows7 betreibe. Aber vielleicht ist irgendwo in den Einstellungen der digitale Ausgang eingeschaltet und der Analoge aus. So was ähnliches hatte ich mal mit meiner X-Fi. 
Auf die Bilder bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Mann Daxtrose, deine Bilder sind echt immer erste Sahne. Wird mal wieder Zeit das man von dir ein paar Bilder im LuKü Screenshot thread findet. 

Gruß Kero


----------



## jared (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



little_hero schrieb:


> So, der Pc ist fertig und das Loch vorne bringt was. MCP hat jetzt laut Bios 30 Grad. Bilder folgen noch. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem. Hab Windows 7 HP 64 bit rauf. Bloß ich habe keinen Sound mehr. Hab jetzt schon 32 bit Version versucht, auch kein Erfolg. Es wird zwar der Lautsprecher angezeigt und auch das er was ausgibt. Aber aus den Boxen kommt kein Mucks. Treiber hab ih die neusten von Zotac.



Mich würde doch auch ein Bild mit dem Loch vorn drin interessieren. Dass es was bringt, da bin ich mir sicher, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch gut aussieht, gerade für einen WohnzimmerPC. Ich bin inzwischen von dem Trichter abgekommen, alles so so stark als möglich zu kühlen. Wenn der Kram nichtzu heiß wird und stabil läuft, dann reicht mir das. Einzig die Festplatten sollten nicht zu warm werden (die ist im Q07 aber aber ganz gut positioniert, so dass es da keine Probleme geben sollte). Ansonsten ist mir sehr leiser Lauf und gute unauffällige Optik inzwischen wichtiger. 

Zum Audio-Problem: 
Bei mir läuft unter Win7 64 alles super. Worüber gibst du den Sound aus? Ich nehme an analog? Ich gebe ihn digital über HDMI mit raus, funktioniert prima. Kannst du vielleicht einen der digitalen Ausgänge mal irgendwo bei dir testen? Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass in den Einstellungen die digitale Ausgabe aktiviert ist.


----------



## little_hero (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

So, hab jetzt mal ein paar Fotos bei web.de hochgeladen. Zu finden unter diesem Link fotos.web.de/room2115/mini_Pc

Wie gesagt das mit dem Aussehen ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es. Die Blende hab ich vorne Leich mit 40er Schmirgel bearbeitet um ihr den Glanz zunehemn und ihr eine Art gebürsteten effekt zugeben. Stell viellciht noch später ein paar mehr Bilder dazu, z. B vom vorderen USB Hub den ich abgeschliffen habe

@jared 

ja von der Macke als zu kühlen versuche ich mich auch zulösen. Bei mir gings so weit das ich ernsthaft überlegt hatte ein Wakü einzubauen. Bin dann aber zur Vernuft gekommen. Zum Soundproblem : Also hab jetzt mal win7 32bit und Vista 64 drauf gehabt, war das selbe Ergebniss. Hab dann noch eine externe Soundkarte zur Hand gehabt und über die hatte ich dann Ton. Mit HDMI werd ich mal bei Zeiten versuchen. Muss man eigentlich was im Bios umstellen wenn ich bloß anlog will. Da ja auch die ATI Karte über ihren HDMI Sound ausgeben kann.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Sieht besser aus, als ich dachte!  Ich habe mir jetzt mal das PC-Q08 (auf Bildern) näher angeschaut. Da reizt es mich wirklich, eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen. Gerade, weil in der Front ein 140er Lüfter steckt.


----------



## domi-germany (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Super Ausarbeitung  gefällt mir und mit 390€ ist es ja garnicht mal so teuer oder ?^^


----------



## little_hero (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja, das ist wahr. Da wäre eine Wakü möglich, kannst ja wieder Pionierarbeit für uns alle leisten .

Nur muß ich ehrlich sagen, das das Q08 mir nach hinten zu lang ist. Richtig mit dem 140er, von da auch ein Teil meiner Idee abstand.

Ich hab jetzt mein System etwas getestet. Also die Gaka wird im Ide nicht wärmer als max 40 C° bei 36% Lüftergesch. Die Karte ist ganz leicht übertaktet. Der Pc zieht laut Messgerät 45 W.
Hab dann mal nach der Spieleleistung gesehen und mal mit Crysis (1.2) getestet. Bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050, alles auf hoch und 2xAA um die 35 fps. Was ein wenig komisch auf mich wirkt, ist das dabei der Pc nur um 100W aus der Dose ziehen soll.

Hab auch mal eine Fage wegen Temp.-Sensor bei der Cpu. Der zeigt ja bei mir nicht richtig an. Wo ist dieser Sensor auf dem Mainboard oder in der Cpu. Weil ich gerne wissen würde ob ein Mainboardtausch was bringen würde.
Weil bestimmt hab es alle schon gesehen bringt Zotac neue Boards, darunter auch eins mit Intel G43 Chip und 5 Sata Anschlüssen.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



domi-germany schrieb:


> Super Ausarbeitung  gefällt  mir und mit 390€ ist es ja garnicht mal so teuer oder ?^^



THX! Preislich dürfte es im Moment etwas teurer sein, da ja die RAM-Preise etwas angezogen haben. 



little_hero schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wahr. Da wäre eine Wakü möglich, kannst ja wieder Pionierarbeit für uns alle leisten .



Ich habe nur leider keinen Abnehmer dafür. Und nur zum Basteln ist es mir dann doch zu teuer! 



little_hero schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eine Fage wegen Temp.-Sensor bei der Cpu. Der zeigt ja bei mir nicht richtig an. Wo ist dieser Sensor auf dem Mainboard oder in der Cpu. Weil ich gerne wissen würde ob ein Mainboardtausch was bringen würde.
> Weil bestimmt hab es alle schon gesehen bringt Zotac neue Boards, darunter auch eins mit Intel G43 Chip und 5 Sata Anschlüssen.



Der Sensor ist in der CPU selbst. Da bringt es also nur etwas, wenn Du sie gegen eine andere austauscht, so, wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## RobPayne (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

So ich war jetzt mutig und habe mich für folgende Hardwarekombination entschieden : 

Intel Core i7 860 @stock
Scythe Big Shuriken mit Noctua NF-P12 Lüfter
Cougar 400W Netzteil
DFI MI-P55-T36 
4096MB G.Skill 1333MHz DDR3
Club3D HD5770 1024MB (CGAX-57724I)
-> @Zalman VF1000 + montiertem Scythe Lüfter vom Big Shuriken
Seagate 7200.4 500GB 2,5" 
Seagate 7200.12 1000GB 3,5" im Scythe Quiet Drive
DVD-Brenner extern

im Lian Li Q07I in Blau

Anfangs habe ich statt dem Noctua lüfter nen Enermax Apollish genommen zwecks schöner LED Beleuchtung. Leider hat dieser Lüfter keinen guten Luftdurchsatz und hat mein System ordentlich innen drinnen aufgeheizt. Die Grafikkarte besonders, wenn der Stockkühler drauf war (GPU 93°C und CPU 70°C im Furmark)

Mit dem Noctua habe ich angenehme GPU 70°C und CPU um die 55-60°C bei Dead Space. Das Spiel belastet Grafikkarte und CPU enorm und ich sehe das als bestes Belastungsspiel. 

Somit hab ich mir nen schönen kleinen Starken MiniPC erschaffen der schön portabel ist auch wenn es sehr gewagt war und es mich auch ordentlich anfangs nervne gekostet hat 

mfg RobPayne

PS: Nehmt bloß keine Speicher mit 1,65V. Schont die Nerven und Gefummel wenn das Bios mal gecrasht ist  Nehmt lieber 1.5V Riegel, weil mit 2x 1.65V bleibt das Bild schwarz. Nur mit einem springt er an und lässt sich dann einstellen damit beide laufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

öhm das kommt aber afaik auf das Programmierte SPD an, wenn die Sauber gerproggt sind (wie bei Kingston) dann sollte das Bios die  1,65V erkennen und automatisch einstellen


----------



## RobPayne (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich hab die Crucial Ballistix gehabt und das hat einfach nicht funktioniert wie es sein sollte. Die kommen halt bei einem anderen Board zum Einsatz


----------



## agamemnon (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hat irgendwer schon ausprobiert ob man irgendwie ein optisches Laufwerk, jeweils eine 2.5 und 3.5 Zoll-Festplatte und eine Grafikkarte gleichzeitig in dem Gehäuse unterkriegt?


----------



## püschi (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Mit einem Slimline-Laufwerk dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Mit einem normalen DVD-Brenner etc. könnte das eng werden, aber ist wahrscheinlich auch machbar.


----------



## jared (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



agamemnon schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer schon ausprobiert ob man irgendwie ein optisches Laufwerk, jeweils eine 2.5 und 3.5 Zoll-Festplatte und eine Grafikkarte gleichzeitig in dem Gehäuse unterkriegt?



Das wird sehr eng und nicht ohne Bastelarbeiten. Man könnte z.B. den käfig der .5er am Boden versetzen und die 2.5er danaben packen. Vielleicht würde die 2.5er sogar unter die 3.5er passen (thermisch aber sehr ungünstig). Auch an der Innenseite der Frontplatte könnte man die 2.5er irgendwie unter bekommen.

Die Frage ist allerdings: wozu. Für den Preis einer 2.5er+3.5er bekommt man doch immer auch eine 3.5er mit der gleichen Gesamtkapazität (gut bei 2 TB is dann Schluss).


----------



## DaxTrose (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Eng wird es in jedem Fall. Vor allem kommt es auf die Grafikkarte und deren Kühler an. Man kann die 2,5" HDD auch mit selbstklebenden Klett an die Innenseite der Front anbringen. Das hält fast genauso gut wie geschraubt und hat den Nebeneffekt, dass sie entkoppelt sind!


----------



## agamemnon (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Schonmal danke für die Antworten!

Also meine Problemstellung, die hinter der Frage steckt ist die Folgende:
Ich will mir nen neuen PC zusammenschrauben, vermutlich sehr ähnlich dem hier im Thread vorgestellten.
Ein optisches Laufwerk brauche ich definitiv, ob normal oder slimline is wurscht, wobei normal mir lieber wäre, da billiger (kann man bei nem slimline denn die erwähnte Laufwerkblende benutzen?).

Ich habe noch eine 1000GB 3.5er Platte, die ich gerne einbauen möchte. Außerdem würde ich gern zusätzlich später eine SSD-Platte (sind ja in der Regel 2.5" soweit ich das überblicke, oder?) für Betriebssystem und Standardprogramme einbauen (sobald die bezahlbarer sind). Ich denke bezahlbare SSDs, die von der Kapazität die 3.5er ersetzen können wird es in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht geben...

Eine Grafikkarte werde ich mir vorerst nicht zulegen, würde aber gerne in ein paar Monaten eine nachrüsten. Die maximale Tiefe von 20cm oder so stört mich nicht besonders, da ich eh keine besonders schnelle Karte brauche. Wichtiger ist mir da schon, dass sie möglichst leise ist und gerade bei den dazu nötigen etwas aufwändigeren Lüftern wie beispielsweise bei der Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 befürchte ich, dass die Aufbauhöhe problematisch werden könnte, wenn auf dem Boden eine 3.5" befestigt ist, oder? Was würdet ihr schätzen wie hoch die Karte dann maximal sein dürfte und welche Grafikkarten da in Frage kämen?

Nun schwanke ich, ob ich all diese Punkte mit dem PC-Q07 realisieren kann oder lieber noch einen Monat auf das PC-Q08 warten soll? Alle anderen Gehäuse, die ich mir bis jetzt angeguckt habe, sagen mir nicht wirklich zu. Beim Q08 würde ich das alles locker unterkriegen, aber es ist halt schon deutlich tiefer als das Q07 und je kleiner desto besser. Außerdem hat das Q08 ja Platz für bis zu 6 Platten oder ne riesige Grafikkarte, was ich beides definitiv nicht brauchen werde, also massig verschenkter Platz.
Würde deswegen gerne wenn möglich das Q07 nehmen, aber halt nicht am Ende in nem Jahr feststellen, dass ich meine Wünsche in dem Gehäuse nicht realisieren kann und dann das komplette Gehäuse austauschen müssen.

@DaxTrose
Das mit dem Klett klingt nach ner guten Lösung, Danke!


----------



## DaxTrose (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Da der Kühler der Grafikkarte doch etwas hoch ist, bekommst Du definitiv keine 3,5" in den HDD-Käfig. Somit würde ich es an Deiner Stelle ausprobieren, alle HDDs mit Klett irgendwo anzubringen. Ich denke, eine SSD kann notfalls noch an die Seite des Netzteils "geklettet" werden - oder da, wo noch Platz ist. Aber das müsste man dann direkt ausprobieren. 
Das Warten auf das Q08 macht, aus den von Dir genannten Gründen, meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Sinn. Ein Slimlaufwerk muss auf jeden Fall "reingebastelt" werden, da der Laufwerksschacht nicht dafür vorgesehen ist. Oder Du nimmst sowas hier:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » HDD Kits » Lian Li EX-553 5,25 Rack für Slim / 2,5 / 3,5 - black
Gibt es allerdings nur in schwarz oder silber. Aber Du kannst da drunter noch zwei 2,5" und eine 3,5" HDD unterbringen!


----------



## Chillex (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Zu den zwei Bildern mit dem "Grill"-Thermometer fällt mir nur eins ein, der PC ist Well Done .


----------



## agamemnon (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@DaxTrose
Das klingt doch gut. Meinst du die 3.5" würde platztechnisch vorne an die Vorderwand passen? Hinterm Netzteil müsste eigentlich noch genug Platz sein, ist nur die Frage ob Mainboard bzw. Lüfter evtl. den Platz seitlich blockieren?!


----------



## DaxTrose (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



agamemnon schrieb:


> @DaxTrose
> Meinst du die 3.5" würde platztechnisch vorne an die Vorderwand passen?



Da die 3,5" nicht gerade leicht sind, würde ich versuchen, sie zumindest mit einer Kante auf dem Boden abzustützen. Oder Du versuchst sie gleich unten am Boden zu befestigen. Denn wenn Du die Grafikkarte drin hast, wird es auch eng. Wie gesagt, das musst Du dann ausprobieren. Sollte aber möglich sein.



agamemnon schrieb:


> Hinterm Netzteil müsste eigentlich noch genug Platz sein, ist nur die Frage ob Mainboard bzw. Lüfter evtl. den Platz seitlich blockieren?!



Ok, ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass Du das Netzteil so einbaust, wie ich es gemacht habe. Dann kannst Du nämlich versuchen, die 2,5" zwischen NT und Gehäusewand zu verstauen.


----------



## little_hero (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hier mal etwas für die wo nicht viel basteln wollen und trotzdem ein 2.5 Platte und ein Slim-Laufwerk in den 5.25 bauen wollen.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TS03B Silent Combo Drive Bay - black

Also wenn man noch eie Platte unter die Grafikkarte packen will dann muss man halt flacheren Lüfter raufbauen und die 3.5 ohne Käfig auf den Gehäuseboden. Hab zwar bloß eine 2.5 (9.5mm hoch) drin, aber zwischen den Lüfter (30mm hoch) und der Platte sind noch locker 5mm Platz. Außerdem ist Platte noch auf 2.5mm dicken Gummis geschraubt. Als wenn man einen Singelslotlüfter finde könnte das mit 3.5 schon gehen.


----------



## agamemnon (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ich denke dann werd ich mir demnächst mal alles bestellen und gucken wie das hinhaut.
Hab schon überlegt ob man nicht eventuell das Festplattengestell an die Vorderwand löten/kleben  und die Festplatte vertikal betreiben könnte. Dann hätte man unten im Gehäuse den gesamten Platz für ne Grafikkarte frei. Mal schauen...
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die ganzen Ratschläge!


----------



## PlasticSpoon (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Kann man mit diesem System aktuelle Spiele, wie zb Bad Company, spielen? Die Club 3D 5770 würde ja passen wie ich im Netz gelesen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Willkommen im Forum PlasticSpoon!
Es gibt ja mittlerweile HD 5770, die unter 20cm lang sind - das würde funktionieren. Zum Beispiel mit dieser hier:
*diese* mit 512 MB
oder
*diese hier* mit 1024MB
Allerdings müsste man dann das Gehäuse am Slot erweitern, da das PC-Q07 nur Platz für einen Slot bietet. Ungefähr so wie *hier*. Der Lüfter soll auch nicht gerade der leiseste sein - gerade im IDLE. Man könnte vielleicht noch einen Leisen 120er auf den Kühler setzten.
Wie Bad Company dann läuft, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Denke aber, die Karte wird ausreichend sein.


----------



## PlasticSpoon (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hi,

dankesehr. Dann hat sich das wohl erledigt. Ich würde nicht an dem schönen Gehäuse rumfrickeln wollen. Dann wird es doch eben ein Miditower - schade


----------



## iGreggy (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Muss nicht, Lian Li hat ja jetzt ein neues vorgestellt, das Q08B. Da passen auch längere Karten rein. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Hat den Vorteil das 
a) eine längere Karte rein passt,
b) eine Laufwerksklappe dabei ist. DaxTrose musste an seiner ja mit Heißkleber schrauben.

Grüße


----------



## PlasticSpoon (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hi,

stimmt, hatte DaxTrose auch gemeint. Dann bleibt noch die Frage, ob man mit dem Zotac Board etc und einer HD 5770 vernüftig spielen kann oder die Teile irgendwann den Hitztod sterben.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Den Hitzetot wird keine Komponente im PC-Q08 erlangen. Das ist ja auch der Vorteil eines Aluminiumgehäuses, dass es die Wärme gut an die Umgebungsluft abgeben kann. Zusätzlich hast Du noch einen 140er Lüfter in der Front und ein 120er oben im Deckel, sowie genug Lüftungslöcher (selbst im Boden). Ausprobiert habe ich es nicht, aber es würde mich stak wundern, wenn Du Hitzeprobleme bekommst.


----------



## das punkt (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Dann poste ich doch auchmal in dem Thread, der mein Dings da inspiriert hat ^^.
Danke also für deine Pionierarbeit 

Zu den Grafikkarten, die in das Q07 rein passen, kann ich folgendes beisteuern: link.
Aufgrund dessen bin ich einfach mal ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hab mir ne Sapphire Vapor-X OC bei eBay geschossen. Bei den normalen Onlinehändlern war ich nicht sicher, ob ich die mit dem kurzen PCB erwische. 
Und? Passt! und zwar haargenau:  link

Nun warte ich noch ab, wie sich die Geschichte mit dem Zotac-Board entwickelt ... ich bestelle erst alles, wenn das geklärt ist. 

In der Zwischenzeit feil ich an den Detail-Lösungen - soweit möglich. Dazu gehört momentan das Anpassen des Grafikslots hinten. Dafür hab ich das Case zerlegt (also die Nieten aufgebohrt) und wollte das eigentlich auch hinterher wieder mit schwarzen Nieten vom Nils zunieten.
Dann bin ich aber auf diese Schrauben gestoßen und wollte mal fragen, ob die reinpassen? Denn die dürfen nicht überstehen, das Seitenteil liegt sonst auf.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hallo Das Punkt. Herzlich willkommen im Forum und vielen Dank! 
Zu den Schrauben muss ich Dir sagen, dass sie auf jeden Fall überstehen werden und nicht passen werden, da Du dann in der dünnen Aluminiumwand kaum noch einen Gewindegang zur Befestigung hast (Die Stärke vom Schraubenkopf bis zum Gewinde ist zu groß). Ich kann Dir leider auch gar nicht genau sagen, welches Gewinde von Lian Li für die Seitenwände verwendet wird. Ich würde aber schätzen, dass es M1,5 oder M2 ist, wenn es überhaupt ein metrisches Gewinde ist!
Auf Dein PC-Q07 bin ich sehr gespannt - sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## das punkt (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Also normale PC-Schrauben passen durch. Die müssten doch M3 sein.
Ich hab die 8mm langen Schrauben verlinkt, weil ich von innen diese Muttern verschrauben wollte.
Hast recht, würde überstehen ... der Durchmesser oben an der Senkeschräge oben beträgt aber nur 5mm. 
Laut der Grafik in der Auktion wird das bei M2,5 ganz schön knapp, nehm ich lieber M2. Dann reichen eigentlich M2x6, damit die Mutter genug packt.
Da sind die Schrauben zwar recht dünn, aber so steht nix über. Unterlegscheiben aus Gummi und gut festziehen .
Und ich brauch nicht nieten. Denn man kennt das ja, grad alles wieder zusammen, hat man was vergessen und darf alles wieder aufklamüsern 
Verdammt, wieso hat Nils die nicht im Sortiment? Naja, hoffentlich sind die Schrauben (verdammt teuer für so Billigkrams ^^) für ihren Zweck ausreichend. 

Was ich noch fragen wollte: Staubfilter, aus Fliegengitter, hat da wer Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## DaxTrose (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Willst Du die Muttern dann festkleben? Ich frage mich nämlich gerade, wie Du die letzte Seitenwand dann festschrauben willst, wenn Du nicht mehr an die Muttern kommst - oder habe ich jetzt einen Gedankenfehler?
Fliegengitter habe ich noch nie genommen. Was ich empfehlen kann sind Damenstrumpfhosen aus Nylon. Kriegst Du sogar in verschiedenen Farben!


----------



## das punkt (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Wir haben wohl aneinander vorbei geredet 
Ich hab erst beim 2. Mal Lesen kapiert, worauf du dich bezogen hast. 
Also ich meinte die Löcher, die nach dem Aufbohren der Nieten bleiben. In diese sollen schwarze Schrauben. 
Hab grad mal testweise 2 schwarze Schrauben mit einer Gewindebreite von 2,5mm reingesteckt und ein Bild gemacht (Link).
Diese passen perfekt, nur sind das keine DIN-Schrauben und ich hab zu wenige davon (Die Schrauben hab ich noch von so nem ollen RC-Car, das zerlegt seit Jahren auf dem Dachboden rumgammelt ^^).
Allerdings sind die Köpfe der Schrauben beim eBaylink höher (wahrscheinlich liegts am Inbus), werd also nicht die 2,5er, sondern 2er nehmen müssen.
Das soll hinterher ja auch sauber aussehen.

Edit: Ja, Nylonstrumpfhosen verbau ich auch schon seit Jahren bei allen Bekannten, die ein "Staubproblem" haben. Ich zeig denen das einmal und die "sollen" das dann je nach Größe der Lufteinlässe selber nach ner gewissen Zeit austauschen. 
Das Problem bei der Nylongeschichte ist nur, dass man den Stoff immer spannen muss und wenn man den reinigen will, das immer ne Fummelei wird und man besser neuen nehmen kann.
Genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Fliegengitter einfach vor allen Luftöffnungen befestigen (entweder mit transparendem doppelseitigem Klebeband oder Klett, damits dicht wird).
Nur sind die teilweise ganz schön teuer!


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ah ok, jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden! 
Da könntest Du vielleicht mit einem Senkbohrer nachhelfen, denn dort hast Du ja genug Material!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ Daxtrose 

Ich finde es toll wie dein Tagebuch sich immer mehr zum Sammelthread verwandelt, ich denke du hast damit eine Menge Leute inspiriert  

@ Das Punkt 

Bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt auf deinen kleinen Rechner


----------



## little_hero (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ das Punkt

also die Karte passt ja auf den mm  nur mußt du bei dem Einbau bedenken das du di Karte etwas reindrehen musst, wegen dem abgewinkelten Teil am Slotblech. War schon eng mit meiner 5770 von Club 3D. Also ich würde die Spitze vom Kühler absägen. Da musst du dann eh mal schauen ob du die vorderen USB`s drinnen lassen kannst. Weil vom jetzigen Stand schlägst da mit dem Kühlern an. 
Zu den Schrauben, würde ich dir zu Senkkopfschrauben mit Schlitz raten, und nimm Edelstahl und nicht die schwarzen, die können rosten.


----------



## das punkt (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ja wie ich das mit dem Einbau genau handhabe, kann ich erst sehn, wenn ich die Hardware hier hab und alles mal verbauen kann. Dann kann ich die Graka auch vielleicht am hinteren Teil des Gehäuses festschrauben und dann erst das Frontteil wieder dran. Wie ich das dann mit dem MB hinbekomme, werd ich dann sehn. "Geht nicht" gibts nicht!
Die Plastiknase des Grakalüfters liegt übrigens genau auf den Front-USB-Dingern auf. Der Stromstecker passt genau drunter. 
Mal schaun, ein bisschen schwarzen Schaumstoff dran und gut ^^.

Die Schrauben können rosten, das stimmt. Nur frage ich mich, wieso es dann brünierte Schrauben gibt? Diese Schicht wird ja nicht belastet in meinem Case. Weder drehe ich die häufig raus, noch kommen die in Kontakt mit Säure oder werden die 3000° C heiß.
Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, mir gehts einzig und allein um die Farbe. 
Mitm Edding anmalen kommt nicht in Frage


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Danke für diesen "Fred" Daxtrose,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Case. Das o.g. Case hatte ich bisher nicht wahrgenommen. Doch seit diesem "Fred" bin ich  verliebt.

Ich habe jedoch vor ein AM3-ITX Board einzubauen. Die MOSFETs auf diesem Board (rückseitig) müssten evtl gekühlt werden, wenn ich eine CPU mit höherer TDP wähle. 
Diesbzgl. wollte ich Dich fragen, wie hoch der Abstand zwischen Mainboardrückseite und Mainboardanbauwand (ich hoffe Du verstehst mich) bei diesem Case ist?

Gruß


----------



## das punkt (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

(auch wenn ich nicht Daxtrose esse ähm heiße ^^)
Die an der Seitenwand verschweißten Abstandhalter sind ziemlich genau 11 mm lang. Du kannst den Abstand durch entsprechend längere Schrauben + Unterlegscheiben vergrößern. So könntest du theoretisch einen Noiseblocker BlackSilent 40x10mm dahinter verbauen, wenn das denn wirklich nötig ist. 
Natürlich muss dann die Mb-Blende ein wenig modifiziert werden.
Alternativ kannst du mit einem passenden Kupfer- oder Alublock die Mosfets direkt mit der Seitenwand verbinden - die ist ja schließlich aus Alu.

Kannst du das von dir gemeinte AM3-ITX-Board mal verlinken? 
Rein zufällig interessiert sich ein Bekannter, seinen 2kerner, den er zu einem 4kerner freigeschaltet hat, in etwas Kompakteres umzusiedeln. 
Nur muss das Bios natürlich wieder die entsprechenden Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten.
Edit: Habs gefunden  (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/93023-erstes-am3-mini-itx-mainboard.html)


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hmm, 
diese Idee hatte ich auch für nen kurzen Moment. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es dann zu einem Kurzschluss o.ä. kommen könnte, wenn ich da eine Kupferplatte rüberlege.
http://yfrog.com/1smosfetsjHier ein Bild der Mosfets
http://yfrog.com/1smosfetsj

Gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ Daxtrose
> 
> Ich finde es toll wie dein Tagebuch sich immer mehr zum Sammelthread verwandelt, ich denke du hast damit eine Menge Leute inspiriert



Vielen Dank! War mir gar nicht so richtig bewusst, aber irgendwie hast Du recht! Deswegen habe ich noch mal einen Punkt am Anfang mit dazu genommen, der dann wie folgt aussieht. 


*Erfahrung anderer User mit dem PC-Q07
*
*ITM-Hummel:* Display in der Gehäusefront (mit Bilder)
*RobPayne: *Scythe Big Shuriken mit normalen 120er  Lüfter (mit Bilder)
*ITM-Hummel:* Einbau einer  HIS 4770 iCooler III (mit Bilder)
*Mattei:* Bessere Alternative zur Anbringung der  Laufwerksblende (mit Bilderlink)
*ITM-Hummel:* Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung für die  CPU im Q07 (mit Bilder)
*ITM-Hummel:* Einbau einer HD 5750 (mit Bilder)
*martma:* Wasserkühlung mit Sichtfenster in der  Front (mit Bilderlink)
*martma: *Teil 2 (mit Aquamark)  und mehr Bilder
 *das punkt:* Liste mit passenden Grafikkarten

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts Wichtiges vergessen!


----------



## rebiirth (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

die links funzen net :C


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Stimmt! Danke für den Hinweis. Einfaches "copy and paste" vom ersten Post hat nicht funktioniert. Sollte jetzt aber gehen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Jep die Links funktionieren


----------



## little_hero (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Hier mal ein neuer Kühler für die Mini-Freund. Sieht gut aus, mal sehen was die Test sagen werden. Vorallem ist er schön flach.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler

hier noch der Link zum mitreden über den Kleinen :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...17-cpu-kuehler-fuer-mini-pcs-vorgestellt.html


----------



## Outlaw15 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Schöner Casemod  Und schön viele Bilder. Das Laden hat zwar bei meinem besch***** Inet lange gedauere, aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RobPayne (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Den Prolimatech hab ich bestellt für meine Q07^^

Außerdem habe ich mein Gehäuse für die Kühlung eines HD5770 am Boden modifiziert. Bilder folgen bald wenn ich meinen Kühler habe.


----------



## bob_master (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Respekt das beste Projekt, das ich bisher in einem Forum gesehen habe!
Da ich mir selbst auch so einen Rechner mit Core i3 / i7 + HD5770 Vapor-X zulegen möchte habe ich allerdings noch 2 Fragen an dich / alle anderen, die die Lösung kennen:
-Wie lang dürfen Grakas maximal sein?
-Wie groß könnte ein Lüfter sein, wenn man ihn an dem Gitter gegenüber des Mainboards befestigen will? Geht das überhaupt (also platzmäßig)?


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

@ bob_master: Grafikkarten dürfen maximal 20cm lang sein. Einen Lüfter kannst Du zwar schon an die Seite anbringen, doch nur, wenn das Netzteil fehlt oder Du es woanders hinlegst, bzw. wenn es extern ist. Dann passt auf jeden Fall ein 120er Lüfter an die Seite.


----------



## das punkt (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

21,5 cm ist das Maximum von der Länge her, inklusive Stromstecker bzw. von der Kühlerlänge her.
Hier nochmal der entsprechende Fred: Link

Man kann in das Case mit einigen Modifikationen auch ein SFX-Netzteil einbauen, allerdings nicht ohne entsprechenden ATX-SFX-Adapter bzw. eine eigene Lösung - damit ergeben sich dann aber ganz neue Möglichkeiten und man kann einen 120mm-Lüfter mit etwas Tüftelei verbauen. Ob das effektiv bzw. sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da der Airflow so oder so in dem Gehäuse nicht optimal ist.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Sehr sehr sehr schön geworden , das schwarze deiner Freundin


----------



## RobPayne (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*



bob_master schrieb:


> Respekt das beste Projekt, das ich bisher in einem Forum gesehen habe!
> Da ich mir selbst auch so einen Rechner mit Core i3 / i7 + HD5770 Vapor-X zulegen möchte habe ich allerdings noch 2 Fragen an dich / alle anderen, die die Lösung kennen:
> -Wie lang dürfen Grakas maximal sein?
> -Wie groß könnte ein Lüfter sein, wenn man ihn an dem Gitter gegenüber des Mainboards befestigen will? Geht das überhaupt (also platzmäßig)?



Die VaporX wird definitiv nicht passen. Bzw nur mit Modifikation des Gehäuses wegen der Dualslot Blende. Ich denke mal das man sicherlich die Spitze am Kühler abfeilen kann( ist doch sicherlich nur Plastik oder) damit dann auch der Einbau einfacher wird. 
Es passen nur die kürzeren 5770er von PowerColor und Club3D (sind mir bis jetzt nur bekannt mit 1-Slotblende) sprich die mit dem Arctic L2 Pro ähnlichen Kühlern.

Da Caseking leider noch Lieferschwierigkeiten hat mit meinem Prolimatech Kühler werde ich mal versuchen nen MK-13 Kühler da reinzukriegen und den Semipassiv laufen zu lassen 

mfg RobPayne


----------



## Schubkraft (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Sehr schöner Thread, sieht echt toll aus.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX WiFi) 12 MiB Bilder*

Ein kleines Update:

Ich habe noch diese kleinen Füße von Lian Li angeschraubt. Ich finde, das wertet das Gehäuse noch mal etwas auf und es wirkt eleganter! 
Hab ja auch schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr dran rumgeschraubt! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGreggy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Auf die Füße habe ich nie geachtet, dachte immer die wären dran gewesen. Stimme dir aber zu, das Gehäuse wird damit echt gut aufgewertet. Das Teil sagt mir auch irgendwie mehr zu als das, was Lian Li im Moment so rausbringt.  Ob man da eine Core i7 (860)  mit ´nem Prolimatech Samuel kühlen kann?  

Ist deine Freundin damit immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## RobPayne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Auf die Füße habe ich nie geachtet, dachte immer die wären dran gewesen. Stimme dir aber zu, das Gehäuse wird damit echt gut aufgewertet. Das Teil sagt mir auch irgendwie mehr zu als das, was Lian Li im Moment so rausbringt.  Ob man da eine Core i7 (860)  mit ´nem Prolimatech Samuel kühlen kann?
> 
> Ist deine Freundin damit immer noch zufrieden?



Null Problemo^^ Habe ja einen drinnen der von einem Big Shuriken gekühlt wird und das klappt einwandfrei. Bei Last sinds zwischen hohe 50 und 60°C je nach Anwendung. 
Der Shuriken wird bald durch den Prolimatech ersetzt


----------



## iGreggy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Du hast jetzt ohne Witz in dem kleinen Gehäuse einen Core i7 (860) drinne?
Ich dachte wenn ich das sage erklären die Leute mich für blöd so eine CPU da rein zu setzten. Was für ein Mainboard hast du genommen und benutzt du Onboard GPU oder Grafikkarte?

Danke im Voraus für deine Antwort und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Gefallen mir richtig gut die Bilder
Schönes rot


----------



## Schubkraft (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Was für ein Mainboard hast du genommen und benutzt du Onboard GPU oder Grafikkarte?




1 x *ZOTAC GeForce 9300-ITX* S775 Mini-ITX 111,83 €


----------



## iGreggy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo Schubkraft,  danke für deine Info. Das Zotac Mainboard kenne ich, DaxTrose hat es auch für sein Case hier genommen.   Aber es handelt sich um einen Sockel 775, der Core i7 sitzt aber auf einem 1156, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Deshalb frage ich ja auch welches Mainboard RobPayne genommen hat.


----------



## RobPayne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt ohne Witz in dem kleinen Gehäuse einen Core i7 (860) drinne?
> Ich dachte wenn ich das sage erklären die Leute mich für blöd so eine CPU da rein zu setzten. Was für ein Mainboard hast du genommen und benutzt du Onboard GPU oder Grafikkarte?
> 
> Danke im Voraus für deine Antwort und einen schönen Tag.



Servus.

In dem Case stecken 

-Intel Core i7 860
-Scythe Big Shuriken mit Enermax Apollish Lüfter
-DFI MI P55-T36
-4096MB DDR3 1333er G.skill
-Club3D HD5770 1024MB CGAX-57724I mit Zalman VF-1000 (Wird bald        durch Prolimatech MK-13 ersetzt, hoffentlich passt das^^)
-Seagate 7200.12 1000GB im Scythe Quiet Drive
-Seagate 7200.4 500GB klebt mit Klett an der Frontwand (1.Bild)
-Cougar 400W Netzteil wegen der geringen Gehäusetiefe
-DVD Brenner ist Extern über eSata weil ich selten das Laufwerk nutze

Das Board hat keine Onboardgrafik. Anfangs noch unmodifiziert hatte ich bei Furmark und Prime (beides zusammen) 80°C CPU und 75°C GPU Temperaturen. Seit ich unten am Boden etwas entfernt habe sprich eine 120mm Lüftervorrichtung gebort habe ist die Temperatur deutlich verbessert worden.

Die Füße werde ich definitiv auch noch montieren.

mfg RobPayne


----------



## iGreggy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Mein lieber Schieber, der gute Mann hat da tatsächlich so was drin. Danke für diese sehr ausführliche Beschreibung. Da kann ich mich orientieren. Hast du dazu ein Tagebuch oder Bilder?


----------



## RobPayne (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Naja für nen Tagebuch ist das jetzt leider zu spät. Fotos kann ich gerne machen, nur das werde ich erst tun wenn ich meine Teile da habe, damit ich mehrere Male Gefummel ersparen kann  

mfg RobPayne


----------



## das punkt (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

mich würd ja interessieren, ob es die sind: link

ich such die noch in schwarz ... denn die 45mm-füße in schwarz gibts beim käsekönig, nur würden die unter einem so kleinen case lächerlich groß ausschaun - wie clownsschuhe 

weiss einer, wos die schwarzen in 35mm gibt?


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Ja, genau die habe ich genommen, nur nicht vom Käsekönig! Mehr als 35mm Durchmesser sieht wirklich aus, wie Clownschuhe! In schwarz gibt es die meiner Meinung nach nicht. Da hilft wahrscheinlich nur die Sprühdose! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

EDEL EDEL EDEL EDEL EDEL

Kann man da nur sagen


----------



## jared (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hi Daxtrose.

Wiedermal eine sehr schöne Aufwertung!

Die Power-On-LED hat du ja anscheinend auch gewechselt. Hast du da eventuell noch Bilder von? Was für LEDs hast du benutzt? Ich hatte es damals mit 2,5mm LEDs probiert, dieser aber nicht in die Knöpfe rein bekommen.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen jered, das sieht nur auf dem Foto so aus. Die LEDs sind immer noch so, wie sie von Lian Li angedacht sind. Ich habe auch keine passenden LEDs gefunden und da es mir nicht so wichtig ist/war, habe ich irgendwann aufgehört zu suchen.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hab gerade den kompletten Startpost gelesen, ist das alles an Bildern ?

Auf jeden Fall sieht super aus.

Schade, dass ich erst drauf gestossen bin, als es schon fertig war.


----------



## <orangensaft (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

hai bin neu hier,
Ich möchte im Q07 einen i5 760 mit einem Thermalright AXP-140, der den Netzteillüfter mit benutzten soll, kühlen. 
Was meint ihr hab ich damit Erfolg? 
Passt der genau 702mm hohe AXP vielleicht garnicht in's Q07?


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Na dann herzlich willkommen im Forum <orangensaft! Der Kühler wir, wenn auch knapp, passen. Dann solltest Du natürlich dafür sorgen, dass das Netzteil immer für ein gutes Lüftchen sorgt. Da die meisten NT-Lüfter ja vom Netzteil aus temperaturgesteuert sind, könnte es evtl. schwierig werden, den Prozessor ausreichend zu kühlen. Vielleicht solltest Du dann den NT-Lüfter gleich mit 12V laufen lassen und einen leisen verwenden - wenn Du auf Garantie verzichten kannst.


----------



## V!PeR (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi)*



Shibi schrieb:


> Der kleine Kasten gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Ohja und die Bilder gefallen mir echt gut


----------



## <orangensaft (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Danke, also ich versuchs mal je nachdem wie es läuft kommt vielleicht eine GTX 460_(...das Gainward/Palit Model passt!)_ in mein Q07.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

So, ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen, ein schnelles Foto vom Ort zu machen, wo das kleine Schwarze sein Zuhause hat! Hatte ich ja schon vor einem Jahr versprochen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Sehr schön 

So muss ein Schreibtisch aussehen!


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Die Füße sehen wirklich gut aus.


----------



## flow87 (4. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

kriegt man das ding wohl auch unter wasser mit ner dicken graka und ner dicken cpu?


----------



## DaxTrose (4. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

THX! 

*@flow87:* Kommt drauf an, was für Dich dick ist! Vielleicht wäre da das PC-Q08 für Dich besser geeignet. Ansonsten gibt es schon einige, die zumindest CPU und MB-Chipsatz im Gehäuse unter Wasser haben. Ein Beispiel siehst Du *HIER*.


----------



## flow87 (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Mir wär sowas kleines schon sehr recht. Radiator und evtl. Pumpe könnte man ja außerhalb des Cases hinstellen...


----------



## Ummon (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

So, jetzt auch mal schreibenderweise hier dabei. 
Danke auch von meiner Seite für den schönen Eingangsbeitrag, das hat auch mir als sehr unerfahrenem Computerschrauber Lust gemacht so etwas mal zusammenzubasteln. 

Lief auch alles einwandfrei, nun habe ich ein hübsches kleines System mit einem günstig ersteigerten und undervolteten q8300 und ner kleinen HD4650 neben dem TV stehen. Wenn ich gerade keinen Film schaue ist der dann auch durchgehend damit beschäftigt fürs BOINC zu rechnen. 

Temperaturen mit Big Shuriken und saugendem 25mm-Lüfter drauf sind in Ordnung - nur wäre mir gerade mal ein bisschen danach wieder etwas dran zu basteln. Man kanns ja nicht sein lassen. 
Ziel wäre mehr Luft durchs Gehäuse zu pusten. Daher die Frage : 

Würde es Sinn machen ein 120mm Loch in den Boden des Gehäuses zu fräsen und das ganze dann auf die hübschen Füße zu stellen? 

Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe würde ich das ungerne an der Front versuchen wo ich dann alles versauen kann, am Boden wäre halt praktisch da ich da in Ruhe die Optik verhunzen kann. Wegen ATX-Netzteil und ist sonst auch nirgends Platz. 

Ist nur die Frage ob jede Luft die ich da reinpuste überhaupt an der CPU ankommt da sie ja an der Graka vorbeimüsste. 
Hat da etvtl jemand Erfahrung? Wurde ja ein paar Seiten vorher angedeutet dass das schon versucht wurde.


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

@Ummon:

hallo, 
mit den schicken Füßen und einem Slimlüfter wäre unten genug Platz.
Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, wenn mir das Gehäuse zu warm wird, einen Lüfter im Boden anzubringen. Bin mir aber unklar, ob dieser die Luft rein- oder rausblasen soll. Am sinnvollsten wäre ein Ablüfter oben im Gehäuse, jedoch sieht das nicht schön aus und würde mit meinem Laufwerk kollidieren. 
Da ich noch mit der IGP Leistung meines i3 zufrieden bin, hat dieser PC noch keine Graka. Sollte ich mir eine Graka zulegen, so werde ich erst die Temperaturen abwarten. 
Aber ich möchte dich ermutigen deine Idee umzusetzen und uns zu berichten.

Gruß


----------



## styxx (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo Community, hallo DaxTrose!

Schnuckeliges System hast du da gebastelt, klasse! Ich würde dir gerne nacheifern und frage mich, ob in dem kleinen Lian Li *2 Festplatten (2,5")* Platz finden?!? 
Ich hätte gerne ne kleine SSD für's System und ne große Sata als Datengrab. Ist das ohne Bastelei realisierbar?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Styxx


----------



## Black_PC (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*



styxx schrieb:


> Hallo Community, hallo DaxTrose!
> 
> Schnuckeliges System hast du da gebastelt, klasse! Ich würde dir gerne nacheifern und frage mich, ob in dem kleinen Lian Li *2 Festplatten (2,5")* Platz finden?!?
> Ich hätte gerne ne kleine SSD für's System und ne große Sata als Datengrab. Ist das ohne Bastelei realisierbar?
> ...




Es ist angegeben, dass man ein 5,25, ein 3,5 und ein 2,5 Laufwerk reinkriegt also müsste auch 2x 2,5 gehen


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hi styxx,

ich habe auch 2x2,5" Festplatten drin.
Es gibt ein RetensionsKit dafür. Ein anderes wäre dies.
Aber wenn Du den 5,25" Schacht brauchst dann musst du das nehmen. 

Passt super bei mir


----------



## styxx (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werd ich unter Umständen mal versuchen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.

@ DaxTrose und all die anderen, die dieses System - so wie ich - nachgebaut haben:
Wie um alles in der Welt habt ihr all die Kabel usw. in diesem Mini-Gehäuse untergebracht?!? Nun, es ist der erste PC, den ich selber zusammengebaut habe, dennoch ist es doch verdammt eng da drin!
Und ich habe noch nicht mal ne GraKa drin, das macht bei mir der Core i3, und den Lüfter vom Skythe Big Shuriken habe ich auch abmontiert..... 
Meine Frage also, wohin mit den fetten Kabeln vom Netzteil? Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Grüße
Styxx


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Was hast Du denn für ein Netzteil? Wie ich es gemacht habe, kann man ja sehen! Einfach mit einem Klettband oder Kabelbinder zusammenbinden. Das be quiet! hat aber auch nicht soviel Kabel und ist relativ klein. Im Notfall und wenn Du auf Garantie verzichten kannst, kannst Du auch die Kabel, die Du nicht benötigst abschneiden und die einzelnen Adern mit Schrumpfschlauch isolieren.


----------



## VintageGamer (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hi zusammen,

der Winter naht und so konkretisiert sich dann doch so langsam mein Mini-PC.
Folgende Bauteile kommen rein:
- ZOTAC H55-ITX WiFi
- Intel Core i3 530
- Big Shuriken
- 4GB RAM (hab mir noch nichts genaues rausgesucht)
- 3,5" Festplatte und DVD Brenner wird erstmal aus dem alten Rechner übernommen

Als  Gehäuse bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich zum Lian Li PC-Q07 oder zum  PC-Q11 greife. Beim PC-Q11 ist weniger zu basteln  (Laufwerksverblendung liegt bereits bei) und durch den großen Lüfter  hinter der Front dürfte die Temperatur auch bei Volllast relativ niedrig  bleiben. Dafür sieht das PC-Q07 noch cleaner aus und ist natürlich auch  wesentlich billiger.

Wichtig ist mir bei diesem System, dass die Geräuschkulisse minimal ist  (deswegen wird früher oder später auch die alte 3,5" Samsung 400GB  Platte durch eine 2,5" ersetzt werden). Ich denke, daher wäre wohl  das PC-Q11 die bessere Wahl, da ja der große Lüfter schon bei geringer  Umdrehungszahl ordentlich viel Luft transportiert und somit die  anderen Lüfter schonen sollte, oder was meint Ihr?

Beim Netzteil bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig: Preislich attraktiv wäre natürlich das "Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 350 Watt",  aber eigentlich wäre eins toll wo ich ausschließlich die benötigten  Kabel einstecken kann um so für weniger Luftverwirbelung zu sorgen. 

RobPayne sprach von einem Cougar 400W Netzteil mit geringer Gehäusetiefe, um welches handelt es sich hierbei?

Ciao
Timo


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo Timo! Ich denke, dass dieses Netzteil interessant für Dich sein könnte:
Cougar SE 400W ATX 2.3 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Ein Lesertest des älteren Cougar 400W findest Du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0-lesertest-cougar-400w-von-stefan-payne.html
Beim PC-Q11 würde ich aber behaupten, dass Du genug Platz für die nicht verwendeten Kabel hast. 
Wenn ich jetzt noch mal das kleine Schwarze bauen sollte, würde ich auch zum PC-Q11 greifen. Alleine der Vorteil der schon vorhandenen Laufwerksblende spricht für das PC-Q11. Wenn Du keine oder keine große Grafikkarte verbauen willst, kannst Du den unteren Platz für die Entkopplung der HDD nutzen - zum Beispiel mit dem Scythe Quiet Drive oder andere Dämmgehäuse!
Solltest Du das PC-Q07 nehmen, kannst Du auch ein Slim-Laufwerk mit dem Lian Li EX-553X verbauen und hast dann noch Platz für eine 2,5" HDD im Laufwerksschacht. Sieht optisch auf jeden Fall besser aus, als ein normales optisches Laufwerk in der Front!


----------



## VintageGamer (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hi DaxTrose,
das Cougar SE 400W hört sich tatsächlich gut an und der Aufpreis gegenüber dem Be Quiet ist noch human. 
Bezüglich Grafikkarte: Im ersten Schritt werde ich in jedem Fall keine separate Grafikkarte einbauen, da ich den Rechner gewöhnlich nur für Office, Surfen und ein bißchen Entwickeln unter Ubuntu verwenden werde. Daher find ich die Idee mit dem 5,25" Dämmgehäuse auf dem Festplattenschlitten echt Klasse!
Somit ist auch die Entscheidung bezüglich des Gehäuses gefallen: Lian Li PC-Q11.
Danke!

Ciao
Timo


----------



## senderfn (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hey,
Ist ein sehr netter Bericht.
Vor allem ist es witzig zu sehen, dass immer noch Leute außer mir Titan Quest spielen


----------



## DiabloJulian (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Muss meinen Vorredner zustimmen, sehr schön geschrieben und tolle Bilder! Bekommt man auch Lust auf so ein Projekt.


----------



## Hihopp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo DaxTrose und all die Anderen mit ihren schicken PC-Q07

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse auch außerordentlich gut und ich möchte mir auch ein solchen PC zusammenstellen, wird allerdings mein erster "selbstgebauter" sein, bin also noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger. 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung:

Gigabyte-GA-H55N, USB3.0
i3-550
Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP   Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe - cpu, cpu-kühler, arctic cooling, sandy bridge
Seagate ST3500412AS
Samsung SH-223L (DVD-Brenner)
Enermax Eco80+ 350W  Netzteilvergleichstest: be quiet Pure Power vs. Enermax ECO80+ | Allround-PC.com
4 oder 8GB Ram von Kingston
verpackt im roten Lian Li PC-Q07R
ext. Grafikkarte benötige ich keine, da nur Bildbearbeitung....

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, ist es von Vorteil ein rechts geknicktes Sata Kabel für den Brenner zu besorgen?

Bei dem Netzteil-Link schreiben die was von, das bei dem Ecomax der Lüfter unten liegt, für mich liegt der an der gleichen Stelle wie beim Be Quiet. Und wie rum ist der Einbau denn am sinnvollsten, in dem Lian Li Produktvideo saugt der Netzteillüfter anders als hier gezeigt von außen Luft an, hat schon mal jemand beide Varianten ausprobiert?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo Jürgen und willkommen im Forum!
Gewinkelte SATA-Kabel sind bei der Gehäusegröße immer von Vorteil!  Allerdings habe ich für den DVD-Brenner keines benutzt, sondern, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, nur für die HDD.
Wie Du das Netzteil einbaust, kannst Du frei entscheiden, da die *Befestigungsplatte des Netzteils* für das Gehäuse symmetrisch ausgerichtet ist. Da der Netzteillüfter in meinem Fall genau über dem Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mit beiden Lüftern die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu saugen. Klappt bis heute wunderbar und ich, bzw. meine Freundin, hat selbst im warmen Sommer keine Hitzeprobleme mit dem kleinen Schwarzen!  Ich vermute aber mal, wenn Du den Netzteillüfter kalte Luft von außen ansaugen lässt, hat der CPU-Lüfter zu wenig Platz, um noch richtig Luft anzusaugen. Probiere es am besten mal aus. Am wirkungsvollsten ist es, so denke ich, wenn beide Lüfter "übereinander" liegen und entweder die Luft rein oder raus befördern. Notfalls musst Du einen der Lüfter drehen.


*@senderfn und DiabloJulian:* Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hihopp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Vielen Dank DaxTrose, sobald der Lüfter lieferbar ist werde ich mir die Teile bestellen und freue mich schon auf einen schicken neuen Rechner, die zweiteilige Laufwerksblende ist in rot leider nicht zu bekommen, werde ich dann später nachrüsten müssen.
Der von mir ausgewählte Arctic-Lüfter scheint von den Daten her einen guten Eindruck zu machen und ist durch seine kleineren Abmessungen und der schon aufgetragenen Leitpaste, für einen Anfänger wie mich wahrscheinlich einfacher einzubauen, Bin mal sehr gespannt und werde berichten wenn es soweit ist.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Die Laufwerksblende in rot sollte aber, zumindest als Ersatzteil, zu kriegen sein. Immerhin gibt es ja das PC-Q11, PC-Q08 und das PC-Q06 auch in rot mit roter Laufwerksblende. Vielleicht kannst Du auch gleich auf das PC-Q11 ausweichen, dann brauchst Du nicht mit der Laufwerksblende rumbasteln und hast alles gleich in rot!


----------



## Black Op (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo DaxTrose,

da du ja -wie ich hier bestens sehen kann- Ahnung von "kleinen Schwarzen" hast, wärst du vielleicht so nett und könntest mir bei einer Entscheidungsfindung helfen?

*hier*

Danke!


----------



## Hihopp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Muss der 07 sein, der 11 ist mir schon fast zu groß und sein frontseitiger Lüfter, wenn auch groß, soll nicht so toll sein, was ich gelesen habe. Bei dem 07er gefallen mir die Luftbohrungen und deren Anordnungen besser.
Die rote Blende ist im Moment nirgends lieferbar, ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig, irgendwann wird sie halt nach montiert.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Wirklich sehr ausführlich und mit sehr vielen, sehr guten Bildern.
Liest sich auch sehr gut 

Großes Lob 

lg


----------



## little_hero (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Hab WinXp neu rauf, alle neuen Treiber und das neuste BIOS. Aber ich hab keinen Sound über die hintere grüne Buchse. Auch der MIC-Eingang will nicht. Bin zur Zeit ratlos.


----------



## das punkt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

falscher thread? zum problem: im bios gibts vielleicht ne möglichkeit, zwischen audioausgabe hinten und intern umzuschalten.

edit: ah, ich seh nu erst, wieso du das hier gepostet hast. du warst der mit dem aufgebohrten q07 .


----------



## little_hero (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Jup deswegen dacht ich mir das hiermal reinzuschreiben da ja viel auf Grund dieses Tread das 9300 von zotac geholt haben. Also an und abschalten hab ich schon versucht (im Bios gibt es da bloß so eine  HD-Audio Möglichkeit). Kein Erfolg, obwohl alles korrekt in WinXP angezeigt wird.

Hab das Problem umgangen und meine alte Xmod USB-Soundkarte angeschlossen. Trozdem fuchst mich der Fehler schon.


----------



## vollbio (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX) kleines UPDATE!*

Hallo,

ich plane ebenfalls ein Q07 für den PC meiner Freundin zu benutzen, hier die Zusammenstellung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...isprobleme/133441-wohnzimmer-office-htpc.html

Der PC soll halt wirklich silent sein, daher auch das 400W Netzteil mit bequiet silentwings. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Quiet Drive Festplattengehäuse von Scythe aus? Ist das erforderlich?

Habe gelesen, dass man evtl gewinkelte SATA Kabel benutzen sollte, weil so wenig Platz vorhanden ist? Gibt es da Unterschiede oder reicht hier so eins? 0,5m SATA 3 Gb/s Anschlusskabel mit Arretierung gewinkelt rot - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Wo ist der Unterschied ob mit Arretierung oder ohne? 50cm sollten reichen, oder?

Wie habt ihr das denn mit der Lüftung bei euren Gehäusen gemacht? Da ja kein Gehäuselüfter vorhanden ist, einfach den CPU-Lüfter umdrehen und die warme Luft vom CPU absaugen lassen? Dann transportiert er die ja direkt ins Netzteil, ist das so gesund?

Ich habe gelesen, dass die PWM Steuerung des Mainboards den CPU-Lüfter zu schnell laufen lässt und daher auf Voltage umgestellt werden sollte. Stimmt das und macht das Sinn?

Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob es der Scythe Shuriken oder Big Shuriken werden soll? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Wärmeleitpaste bei beiden beiliegt?

Gruß
vollbio


----------



## reisball (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX)*

Hab gerade gesehn wir haben die selbe MB Serie genommen .
Dein Mod hat mir immer gut gefallen und war mit unter ein Grund dafür, dass ich mein Q07 gekauft habe.
Hier hast du wirklich Schönes geleistet und btw. Displayglas ist schon bestellt .
Noch eine Parallele. Vlt baust du ja mal ein kleines Graues für dich.

Edit: 5 Sterne hatte ich auch in meiner Tasche gefunden.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX)*

Ich danke Dir Reisball! 
Das kleine Schwarze läuft immer noch, ohne zu mucken. Wir haben zwar die gleiche MB-Serie, leider sind bei meinem aber nur zwei SATA Anschlüsse auf dem MB. Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, das kleine mit einer SSD, 4GB und Windows 7 64bit zu beschleunigen. Für die SSD bräuchte ich halt noch einen zusätzlichen SATA Anschluss. Bei der nachfolgenden Revision war dieser mit an Board. Wie heißt es so schön: Wer zu erst kommt, den bestraft das Leben? 
Aber ich habe ja noch einen PCIe frei, den ich dann wohl mit einem SATA-Controller ausstatten muss/werde. Mir fehlt im Moment nur die Zeit, das Ganze umzusetzen - aber es kribbelt in den Fingern.


----------



## reisball (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX)*

Ich hatte darauf geachtet die neue Revision zu kaufen und um ehrlich zu sein, 
ich brauch nur einen Sata Anschluss von den dreien : ).
Ein SATA-Controller scheint mir bei dir die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein noch eine SSD rein zu bekommen.
Es sei den du machst es wie ich, verbaust die SSD intern und stellst nur eine Externe hinzu.
Würde mich aber freuen wenn du das TB nochmal aufleben lässt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX)*

Sehr schöner Bericht und ein Lianli wie es sein soll

Natürlich der Knaller für ne Lan, während sich andere zu Tode schleppen kannst du einhändig dein Teil reintragen und hast dazu noch viel mehr Platz am Tisch als die andern


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Bilderbuch] Das kleine Schwarze meiner Freundin! (Lian Li PC-Q07, Zotac9300-ITX)*

So, ein kleines Update steht bevor. Wie schon angekündigt, werde ich das kleine Schwarze mit einer SSD, zusätzlichen 2GB RAM, einem SATA-Controller und Windows 7 64bit beschleunigen. Die Hardware ist schon da, jetzt fehlt nur noch ausreichend Zeit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (30. Mai 2011)

Es geht weiter .
Ich bleib dran und bin gespannt was die SSD leistet.


----------



## das punkt (31. Mai 2011)

du hast nicht zufällig vor, den ssd-inhalt aus ihrem gehäuse zu nehmen und hinter dem mainboard zu platzieren? 
denn in dem gehäuse ist nicht viel hardware drin, hinterm mainboard ist platz genug und zu warm wird es dort auch nicht. bleibt lediglich die frage der befestigung und die der garantie.


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an Dax.. 
So ne SSD und Win7 ist schon ne ganz angenehme Sache!


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Mai 2011)

das punkt schrieb:


> du hast nicht zufällig vor, den ssd-inhalt aus ihrem gehäuse zu nehmen und hinter dem mainboard zu platzieren?
> denn in dem gehäuse ist nicht viel hardware drin, hinterm mainboard ist platz genug und zu warm wird es dort auch nicht. bleibt lediglich die frage der befestigung und die der garantie.


 
Das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, aber eine Überlegung ist es wehrt! Hatte vor, die SSD einfach unter oder auf der HDD zu platzieren, je nach dem, wie ich mit den Anschlüssen hinkomme. Platz genug habe ich ja, insofern muss ich die SSD nicht unbedingt hinter das MB stecken. Aber ich werde mal drüber nachdenken, wenn ich das kleine Schwarze aufgeschraubt habe! 
Auf die Performance bin ich dann auch gespannt.


----------



## fornax7.10 (31. Mai 2011)

Echt schöner Rechner! Und tolle Bilder! 

viel Spass beim Einbau!

MfG


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2011)

So, die SSD ist eingebaut und Windows 7 ist installiert! Das Ganze war eine schnelle und schmerzlose Aktion, da ich ja, wie schon erwähnt, in letzter Zeit wenig von der selben habe. 
Der SATA-Controller passt wirklich gerade so rein, ohne, dass ich die HDD versetzen musste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich entschied mich, auf Grund des Zeitmangels, die SSD einfach auf die HDD zu setzen. Befestigt habe ich es mit doppelseitigem Klebeband. Hält Bombe und ich konnte den Sitz der SSD stufenlos variieren. Die Stromversorgung habe ich mit original MOLEX SATA Steckern eingebunden. So musste ich keine große Schleife legen. Ein kurzes (15cm) Datenkabel, mit nach oben abgewinkelten Anschluss hatte ich hier auch noch von meinem HTPC rumliegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit war der Einbau an sich schnell erledigt. Das Installieren der ganzen Software und einrichten der Programme hat dann doch  den ganzen Abend in Anspruch genommen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Das Erkennen des Controllers und der SSD nach dem Durchlauf des BIOS dauert nur 3 Sekunden. Der größte Vorteil ist natürlich der Start von Windows 7 und das öffnen der Programme. Es macht einfach mehr Spaß und es fühlt sich wirklich sehr schnell an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm Strich sind es etwa 200,-Euro (inkl. Windows7), die sich meiner Meinung nach wirklich gelohnt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2011)

Hi Dax,
um mal den Einzeilern etwas Parolie zu bieten gibts jetzt einen vollständigen Satz. 

Ich habe mir anfang des Jahres auch eine SSD und WIN7 zugelegt, ich kann also deine Freude über den Boost gut nachvollziehen.  Hast du noch vor die Kabel zu Sleeven?

@Koyote und Aufpassen:

Kommt ihr euch nicht blöd dabei vor nur so überflüssige Satzfetzen hier zu Posten?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Dax,
due SSD ist natuerlich super nice, aber bei der Befestigung willst du vllt. noch dran feilen?
Btw. Glueckwunsch du bekommst meinen 3000. Post gewidmet 
Weiter so!


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Dax, jetzt wirds so langsam aber voll in dem kleinen Schwarzen 

Die 200€ sind auf jeden Fall gut angelegt!

@Kero: ich glaube wenn er die Kabel sleeved, platzt das Gehäuse aus allen Näten Außerdem bräuchte er dann auch noch ein Window, damit er sich auch an der Arbeit erfreuen kann

Viel Spass mit dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch


----------



## quadratkeks (5. Juni 2011)

Hui, ist mir immernoch ein Rätsel wie Leute ohne SSD leben können und lieber in Grafik etc. investieren.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem schicken Ding.


----------



## wintobi (5. Juni 2011)

Heiy
Ich muss sagen obwohl das case klein ist hast du es super gelöst  und win7 ist schon geil


----------



## reisball (5. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass das alles so gut funktioniert.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank erst mal!
Das SATA-Kabel war vorher gesleevt (sieht man noch im zweiten Bild), musste ich aber entfernen, weil es damit einfach zu starr war. So kann ich es besser verlegen. Da man nicht ins Gehäuse reinschauen kann und ich es auch nicht vorhabe, wird mehr auf Funktion, als auf Aussehen getrimmt. Leider fehlt mir auch ein wenig die Zeit. Solange die Kabel aber nicht total verwurstet im Gehäuse rumschwirren und für Luftstau sorgen, ist es, denke ich, in Ordnung. Bei meinem nächsten Rechner (wird noch dauern) wird wieder auf Aussehen geachtet! 
Den Leistungsschub einer SSD kenne ich ja schon von meinem Rechner. Ich war jetzt gespannt, ob nicht langsam die CPU limitiert - und genau den Anschein hat es auf mich. Die Kingston SSD im kleinen Schwarzen ist zwar etwas langsamer als meine 128GB Supertalent FTM28GX25H, aber dennoch fühlt es sich so an, als wenn beim öffnen eines Programms die CPU bremst. Natürlich kann es mir auch nur so vorkommen.


----------



## little_hero (27. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Tip. Die SSD passt noch genau in den Spalt zwischen Gehäusedeckel und DvD-Laufwerk.  Wenn es etwas aufwendiger sein soll, kann man ja noch zwei Aluwinkel dazubauen.


----------



## krolf (15. April 2012)

WoW Respect !!!


----------



## fitze (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo DaxTrose,

meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem wirklich gelungenem Projekt 

Bin kürzlich auf diese Seite gestoßen und war fasziniert von den tollen Fotos und der guten Beschreibung des Projekts,

so das man beim Lesen schon direkt Lust bekommt, so ein Projekt auch mal durch zu ziehen.

Wie dem auch sei, in den nächsten Tagen, sobald die Teile geliefert worden sind, werde ich mit dem Zusammenbau
meines Rechners starten.

Und dazu hätte ich eine Frage an dich:

Und zwar bezüglich der Füße, die das Case erst richtig "geil" aussehen lassen...
Die Füße sind, soweit ich das raus gefunden habe, nicht Bestandteil der Lieferung des PC-Q07.

Dazu würde ich gerne erfahren, woher du die Füße bezogen hast, und da ich auch die Möglichkeit hätte, mir
solche Füße anfertigen zu lassen, würde mich interessieren, welchen Durchmesser und Höhe die Dinger haben.

Vielleicht kannst du so nett sein und die Teile mal ausmessen  wäre extrem wichtig für mich, weil ich
meine, die Füße müssen da drunter, die sind einfach das i-Tüpfelchen auf dem i

Gruß und vielen Dank

fitze


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen und herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Die Füße brauchst Du nicht anfertigen zu lassen. Im Durchmesser sind sie 35mm und Du kannst sie hier bestellen!
Lian Li SD-02A News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Einfach vier Löcher in den Boden des PC-Q07 bohren und festschrauben. Ist schnell gemacht und das Resultat ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie ich finde! Die Füße gibt es auch in 45mm Durchmesser, finde ich persönlich aber viel zu groß für das Kleine Schwarze.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fitze (29. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Link 

...da lohnt sich das "selbermachen" wirklich nicht!


----------



## mars321 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Daxtrose,
Ich bin gerade zufällig auf deinen Thread gestoßen und muss erstmal sagen das dein Mod echt erste Sahne ist 
Bei Bilder gucken ist mir dann aufgefallen das du andere Taster verbaut hast. Da ich mir demnächst das Lian Li Pc-Q11 kaufen werde und mir die standart Knöpfe nicht zusprechen wär es toll wenn du mir einen Link zukommen lassen kannst


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe keine anderen Taster verbaut. Das sind die Originaltaster von Lian Li. Meines Wissens gibt es auch noch keine anderen, oder?


----------



## mars321 (30. Juni 2012)

Okay dann muss ich mich wohl verguckt haben 
Weißt du zufällig ob im Lian Li Pc-Q11 die gleichen verbaut sind ?


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Juni 2012)

100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber es hat den Anschein, dass es die gleichen Taster sind. Kannst ja mal bei Caseking die Fotos der beiden Cases vergleichen. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied und auch die Beleuchtung ist identisch (blau/rot).


----------



## mars321 (30. Juni 2012)

Supi danke das du dir die zeit genommen hast.


----------



## fitze (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo DaxTrose,

ich noch mal 

sag mal, kannst du noch ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern?

Ich Rätsel gerade darüber, wie du die Spiegellungen bei den Aufnahmen hin bekommen hast...


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Juli 2012)

Das sind, von meinem alten Hi-Fi Schrank, die Glasplatten, die auf der Oberfläche aufgeklebt waren. Hatte ich damals noch hier rumstehen und eigneten sich gut als Untergrund für die Fotos.


----------



## fitze (15. Juli 2012)

Na also..., in Richtung Glasfläche bzw. Spiegel hatte ich schon getippt, konnte mir aber die "schwarze" Fläche nicht so recht erklären.

Dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich mit meiner normalen Digicam ähnliche Ergebnisse produzieren kann 

Hardware ist inzwischen vollständig eingetroffen!

Gruß und Danke für deine Mühe

fitze


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2012)

Hab das erst jetzt gesehen und wow, sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. November 2012)

Erstmal.....ein klasse Thread , sehr schöne Arbeit (auzch wenn es schon 3 Jahre her ist   ).
Ich baue gerade für eine Freundin (nicht *meine Freundin*  ) einen kleinen Wohzimmer PC mit dem selben Gehäuse , aber mit einem Asrock B 75 in der ITX Version / und einem i3 3225 mit HD4000).

Bezüglich der DVD Laufwerksblende. Ich habe mit Caseking gemailt, weil ich wissen wollte, ob die (so ein Zufall) von dir genannte Laufwerksblende ohne Probleme zu dem Gehäuse passt, wozu ich auch schon Zweifel hatte, auch wenn es diese in silber gibt 
( _Lian Li C-02A Universalfrontblende _- silver ,wie das Gehäuse, wäre zu schön gewesen... ): Die sagten, ich könne es ja mal testen, aber dann habe ich deinen Thread gefunden...ohne Basteln (Heisskleber) oder (Alternativ) Fräs/Drechselarbeiten gehts mit dem Teil ja wohl nicht.

Meine Frage: Ist dir oder jemand anderes hier eine Alternative (an Laufwerksblenden) zu dem Gehäuse "übern Weg gelaufen" ???

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## DaxTrose (29. November 2012)

Hi Thomas, vielen Dank!
Eine Alternative, außer basteln, gibt es leider nicht wirklich. Die einzige Alternative wäre ein anderes Gehäuse zu nehmen.
Lian Li PC-Q11B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
Lian Li PC-Q15B schwarz, Mini-ITX
oder ein Slim-Laufwerk mit einem von diesen Gehäusen:
Lian Li PC-Q03B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
Lian Li PC-Q02B schwarz, Mini-ITX
Du kannst ja auch mal fragen, wie oft ein optisches Laufwerk benötigt wird und ggf. auf ein externes mit USB ausweichen. Dann kannst Du das Ganze sogar noch kleiner bauen und folgende Gehäuse verwenden:
Lian Li PC-Q16B schwarz, Mini-ITX, 300W SFX12V
Lian Li PC-Q25B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
Dieses Laufwerk würde sogar optisch dazu passen:
Samsung SE-218BB schwarz, USB 2.0
Gibt es in Silber und Schwarz!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. November 2012)

@ Dax Trose: Danke für deine Empfehlungen. Das Lian Li ist aber nun schon da und die meisten entsprechenden Komponenten schon verbaut.
Ich denke dann wird es doch auf die Bastellösung mit den (alternativen DVD Einbau) hinauslaufen, mit Heisskleber möchte ich das nicht machen.

Finde es nur schade von Lian Li, das die die "Universalblende" nicht für dieses Gehäuse universal genug adaptiert haben..

Naja, dann werde ich mir mal die entsprechenden Materialien besorgen gehen...

Lg ThomasGoe


----------



## soyus3 (30. November 2012)

Hallo erstmal 

bin wirklich begeistert von dem Thread und bin drauf und dran mir selbst einen Q07 zuzulegen. Dann aber wahrscheinlich mit einem der neuen AMD Trinity APU's.
Ich hab auch noch eine Frage, und die betrifft die Laufwerksblende. Mir gefällt die Lösung von Mattai sehr gut, aber ich frage mich wie lang der Aluwinkel sein muss. Reichen da 45*30 mm?

Gruss soyus


----------



## DaxTrose (30. November 2012)

Das kann ich Dir natürlich auch nicht genau sagen, aber auf den Bildern von Mattai sieht man eine Unterlage, die Karos hat. Wenn es sich um 10x10mm Karos handelt, schätze ich den Winkel auf ca. 50x15mm.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schöne Sache! Und jemand der sich mit Handwerk auskennt haha. Gute Bilder, auch dort ist viel Wissen für sowas vorhanden, sehr schön, sieht man selten das jemand viele Dinge zur selben Zeit beherrscht


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Blumen! 
Das kleine Schwarze existiert allerdings in dieser Form nicht mehr. Äußerlich hat sich nichts getan, nur hat auf einmal die Netzwerkverbindung vom Motherboard komplett versagt. Ich kann mir bis heute nicht erklären, woran es liegt. Auf einmal hatte ich keine Verbindung mehr, bzw. Verbindungsabbrüche im Minutentakt. Egal, ob ich über WLAN oder direkt über LAN verbunden war. Ich habe mir dann noch einen USB/LAN-Adapter zugelegt, doch leider wurde er nicht erkannt. An anderen Rechnern/Laptops funktioniert er einwandfrei. Also habe ich Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt, leider mit dem selben Ergebnis. Scheinbar ist irgend etwas auf dem Board defekt, keine Ahnung was!  
Jetzt werkelt ein ASRock B85m mit einem Celeron G1840 und einem 4GB Crucial Riegel im Inneren und er hat nochmal Schub gekriegt. Als CPU-Lüfter habe ich meinen Boxed vom i7 4770K genommen. Der reicht vollkommen, um den Celeron im Normalbetrieb leise zu kühlen. Das lauteste ist immer noch die HDD, die sich aber nach fünf Minuten abstellt.


----------



## Nickles (22. Januar 2015)

Damn sehr geil


----------

